# Canyon Commuter 5.0 - Erfahrungsbericht



## oliver7701 (3. August 2016)

Moin zusammen, ich habe keine Erfahrungsberichte über das Canyon Commuter 5.0 gefunden. Insofern habe ich einfach mal meine Eindrücke geschildet.


Erwartung:

Der RS1 (Radschnellweg Ruhr) hat mich so dermaßen begeistert, dass ich nun auf dem Arbeitsweg nach sehr vielen Jahren Stau aufs Bike umsteigen wollte. Nur mit welchem Bike? Das Fully fühlt sich auf der Trasse nicht so wirklich wohl. Und bei schlechtem Wetter wird alles dreckig. Das Rennrad hingegen würde gehen. Jedoch hätte es auch umständlich umgebaut werden müssen. Nach kurzer Recherche bin ich dann bei der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau gelandet. Das Canyon Commuter 5.0 hat wirklich alles was ich mir für meinen Zweck vorgestellt habe (Lichtanlage, Schutzbleche, Riemenantrieb, Scheibenbremsen, Gepäcksystem). Dazu kam dann noch das nette Gimmick, dass der Rahmen gecleant ist und alle Leitungen im Rahmen verlaufen. Die Optik fand ich auch cool, also schnell nach Koblenz, Probefahrt gemacht, bestellt und vier Wochen später klingelte schon der Postmann an der Tür.



Erster Eindruck:

Sehr schnittige Optik, passt optisch in keine Schublade, extrem kleines, elegantes Rücklicht (Supernova E3 Tail Light 2), sehr wertige Alu Schutzbleche, in der Realität wirkt der Grauton anders – heller - als auf der Canyon Seite (positiv), sportlich und trotzdem bequeme Sitzposition, agiles Ansprechverhalten.



Zusammenbau:

Als Bürohengst und bekennender Antimechaniker hatte ich schon ein wenig Respekt vor dem „Bausatz“, der in einem riesigen Paket daherkam. Besonders verzweifelt bin ich am Wheelguard. Die Mechanik hatte sich „verkeilt“, so dass ich die Schraube in keine Richtung mehr drehen konnte. Die Canyon Hotline konnte hier jedoch schnell weiterhelfen (ein Schlag mit dem Gummihammer und der Wheelguard Stift hatte sich wieder gelöst). Ansonsten funktionierte der Zusammenbau reibungslos.


Erfahrung Alltag, Allwetter:

Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Wochen täglich bei Wind und Wetter 20 km pro Strecke von Mülheim nach Essen. Der Riemenantrieb funktioniert hervorragend. Obwohl ich seit mittlerweile 25 Jahren Klickis fahre und es für mich nie was anderes in Frage kam, komme ich hervorragend mit den verbauten Pedalen (VP Components VP-536) klar. Die Haftung bei normalen Sneakers ist wirklich sehr gut, selbst bei Nässe. Das Fahrrad ist, wie schon bei der ersten Probefahrt festgestellt, sehr agil und stark im Antritt. Das Bike hat einen sehr guten Antritt. Und das komplett lautlos. Bei Regenfahrten kann ich ebenfalls keinerlei nervige Geräusche feststellen (ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass Riemenantriebe bei Nässe quietschen – das ist hier nicht der Fall). Lediglich die außenliegenden Kabel klappern ab und zu, je nach Untergrund. Die Sattelstütze (Canyon S25 VCLS 2.0 CF) macht einen guten Job und federt dezent überraschende Schläge weg. Die Bremsen sind bestimmt kein Benchmark, erfüllen meinen Zweck jedoch total. Ebenso wie die Alfine 8s. Bergab lag mein Rekord bei 51,7 km/h und im ersten Gang komme ich hier im Ruhrgebiet so ziemlich jeden „urbanen“ Weg hoch. Meine längste Distanz auf dem Bike betrug übrigens knapp 100 km. Als Taschen benutze ich die Ortlieb „Back Roller City“. Diese lassen sich in Windeseile per Klickverbindung an dem verbauten Gepäcksystem ein- und ausrasten. Selbst die leere Tasche klappert nicht. Das Rücklicht ist unglaublich hell. Vorne ist ebenfalls die Supernova verbaut, an meine Airstream 2 kommt sie jedoch nicht heran. Trotzdem ist die verbaute E3 Pure 3 ausreichend. Besonders das permanente Tagfahrlicht ist im Stadtverkehr enorm hilfreich.



PS: Bilder anbei


----------



## Zementsack (7. August 2016)

Ich finde ein Alltagsrad sollte einen Ständer haben. Bietet Canyon da was passend stylisches an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kette-links (9. August 2016)

@ "Zementsack" : klein aber fein und erfüllt seinen Zweck


----------



## oliver7701 (9. August 2016)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Alltagsrad sollte einen Ständer haben. Bietet Canyon da was passend stylisches an?



Das ist ein ewiger Diskussionspunkt zwischen einem Freund und mir  Ich brauche den im Alltag nicht, da ich das Rad, wenn ich es abstelle,
ankette (unabhängig davon - also rein subjektiv - sieht es ohne Ständer einfacher geiler aus). Anbei die Lösung vom Kumpel. Zwar kein Canyon aber ein Lösungsansatz für die, die es brauchen...


----------



## KlaBu (24. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht! 

Ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Commuter kaufen, bin aber noch unsicher, ob mit Alfine 8 (Commuter 5) oder Alfine 11 (Commuter 6). Der weitere Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Commutermodellen erscheint mir vernachlässigbar, abgesehen vom Aufpreis von 300,-- EUR. Deinem Erfahrungsbericht entnehme ich, dass du mit deiner Wahl sehr zufrieden bist. Stimmt das noch immer, oder würdest du jetzt ein Commuter mit Alfine 11 bevorzugen? 

Welche Rahmengröße hast du gewählt? Wie komfortabel empfindest du die Sitzposition? Gebe ich meine Werte in das "Perfect Position System" ein, wird mir M empfohlen. Schon bei +1cm Körpergröße springt die Empfehlung auf L. Ich möchte gerne eher komfortabel sitzen, also weder gestreckt noch gestaucht. Läuft das auf L hinaus? Kannst du mir dazu einen Tipp geben? Koblenz mit der Möglichkeit zur Probefahrt liegt leider nicht gerade in der Nähe...

Danke schonmal.


----------



## oliver7701 (8. September 2016)

KlaBu schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Commuter kaufen, bin aber noch unsicher, ob mit Alfine 8 (Commuter 5) oder Alfine 11 (Commuter 6). Der weitere Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Commutermodellen erscheint mir vernachlässigbar, abgesehen vom Aufpreis von 300,-- EUR. Deinem Erfahrungsbericht entnehme ich, dass du mit deiner Wahl sehr zufrieden bist. Stimmt das noch immer, oder würdest du jetzt ein Commuter mit Alfine 11 bevorzugen?
> 
> ...



Ob Alfine 8 oder 11 hängt einzig und alleine von dem Höchstgeschwindigkeitsanteil deiner täglichen Strecke ab. Ab Tempo 40 muss man schon eine hohe Frequenz treten. Bei 50 km/h entsprechend sehr schnell. Mir reicht die 8er im Ruhrgebiet vollkommen aus. Der Schnitt auf meinem Weg liegt bei Mitte 20 km/h. Auch ein dreißiger Schnitt lässt sich mit der 8er perfekt fahren.

Zum Thema Rahmengröße kann ich leider keine Tipps geben. Da ist einfach jeder Körperbau anders. Ich habe L und bin 187 groß (habe mich bei Canyon vermessen lassen). Gemessen an meiner Körpergröße sind meine Arme zu lang und meine Beine zu kurz  Mein Canyon Nerve ist auch in L und ich komme mit den Rahmengrößen sehr gut klar. Das Commuter ist für mich der perfekte Spagat zwischen sportlich und bequem.


----------



## oliver7701 (8. September 2016)

*Edit1:*
nach weiteren 1.000 km: Der Riemenantrieb macht mittlerweile bei Belastung nervige Geräusche. Das Geräusch tritt grundsätzlich bei Last auf sechs Uhr (Tretlagerposition) auf. In Sachen Riemenspannung habe ich alle erdenklichen Spannungsgrade versucht. Das Geräusch ist jedoch nach wie vor je nach Spannungsgrad in verschiedenen Lautstärken präsent. Nach Aussage eines heimischen Fahrradladens würde es sich hierbei um eine gängiges Continental-Problem handeln (was hinter dieser Aussage steckt kann ich jedoch nicht beurteilen). Bei der Internet Recherche bin ich bei Gates gelandet. Dort wird u.a. empfohlen den Riemen mit Wasser abzuwaschen und mit trockenem Silikonspray zu bearbeiten. Den Spray habe ich noch nicht. Das Wasser hilft temporär. Das nervige Geräusch bei Last kommt jedoch wieder.

*Edit2:*
Ich bin mit dem Bike den Ruhrtalradweg an einem Tag gefahren (12 Std./240 km). Da ich am Vorabend in Winterberg genächtigt habe, hatte ich entsprechendes Gepäck in der Ortliebtasche dabei. *Mein Resultat dieser extrem langen Tour/Tagesetappe ist, dass das Commuter auch als Tourenrad einsetzbar ist.* Mir tat nicht ein bisschen der Hintern weh. Ich habe auf dieser Strecke wirklich alle erdenklichen Untergründe (Waldtrail, Schotter, Asphalt etc.) mitgenommen. Die Laufräder sind echt spitze. Bislang noch keinen Platten. gehabt.


----------



## entsch (5. Oktober 2016)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Als Taschen benutze ich die Ortlieb „Back Roller City“. Diese lassen sich in Windeseile per Klickverbindung an dem verbauten Gepäcksystem ein- und ausrasten. Selbst die leere Tasche klappert nicht.



Moin,

bin seit kurzem glücklicher Besitzer eines Commuter 7.0.
Bin mit allem sehr zufrieden. Das Rad sind super aus und fährt sich auch astrein. Auch das flotte Fahren auf dem RS1 kann ich bestätigen.

Allerdings bekomme ich meine Taschen (BackRoller und Brooks) nicht richtig an die Gepäckstange. Immer hängen diese so, dass sie gelegentlich in Kontakt mit den Speichen kommen.
Hast du da irgendwelche Tips oder ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Sind die BackRoller City da besser geeignet?

Danke schonmal


----------



## oliver7701 (21. Oktober 2016)

entsch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin seit kurzem glücklicher Besitzer eines Commuter 7.0.
> Bin mit allem sehr zufrieden. Das Rad sind super aus und fährt sich auch astrein. Auch das flotte Fahren auf dem RS1 kann ich bestätigen.
> ...




Moin. Du bist schon der 2. von dem ich höre, dass er mit dem Commuter 7.0 Befestigungs- bzw. Geräuschprobleme mit den Taschen hat. Commuter 4-6 haben komplett andere Gepäckträger verbaut als 7 und 8:

Gepäckstange belastbar mit 8 kg pro Seite
Commuter 4.0
Commuter 5.0
Commuter 6.0

Gepäckstange belastbar mit 5 kg pro Seite
Commuter 7.0
Commuter 8.0

Wenn du dir die Bilder auf der Canyon Seite (oder meine oben aufgeführten) anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass der Träger von 4-6 deutlich robuster ist als der von 7-8. Es handelt sich hierbei um zwei komplett verschiedene Konstruktionen. Mein Rekord lag bei deutlich über 10 kg Gepäck (Einkaufe) einseitig. Die Konstruktion hat sich um keinen mm verzogen. Folglich habe ich auch noch keine Störgeräusche diesbezüglich wahrnehmen können. Die Taschen sitzen mit einem Klick genau da wo sie hingehören. Kein Wackeln, kein Rutschen, kein Speichenkontakt...

Ich würde dir empfehlen einen robusteren Träger zu installieren. Das Bike gibt das her...


----------



## roQer (22. Oktober 2016)

Habe vor kurzem meinen Commuter 4.0 bekommen. Ein ziemliches Hin und Her mit den Lieferzeiten aber nun ist das Bike da. Sieht gut aus und fährt sich auch gut, so gesehen gibt's nix zu meckern.
Hat jemand eine konkrete Empfehlung, welchen Fahrradständer man am besten dranschrauben könnte?


----------



## Chris1319 (22. November 2016)

roQer schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem meinen Commuter 4.0 bekommen. Ein ziemliches Hin und Her mit den Lieferzeiten aber nun ist das Bike da. Sieht gut aus und fährt sich auch gut, so gesehen gibt's nix zu meckern.
> Hat jemand eine konkrete Empfehlung, welchen Fahrradständer man am besten dranschrauben könnte?


Moin, ich habe an meinem Commuter 5.0 den "Direct Hinterbauständer" von Rose angebaut. Dieser passt gut, das Rad steht sicher und er sieht schlicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1319 (22. November 2016)

KlaBu schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht!
> 
> Ich möchte mir ebenfalls ein Commuter kaufen, bin aber noch unsicher, ob mit Alfine 8 (Commuter 5) oder Alfine 11 (Commuter 6). Der weitere Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Commutermodellen erscheint mir vernachlässigbar, abgesehen vom Aufpreis von 300,-- EUR. Deinem Erfahrungsbericht entnehme ich, dass du mit deiner Wahl sehr zufrieden bist. Stimmt das noch immer, oder würdest du jetzt ein Commuter mit Alfine 11 bevorzugen?
> 
> ...


Moin, mir wurde von Canyon aufgrund meiner Größe die Rahmengröße L bei meinem Commuter 5.0 empfohlen. Ich fahre jedoch XL und bin zufrieden. In L sah das Rad bei einer Testfahrt viel zu klein für mich aus. Außerdem sitze ich auf XL komfortabler als auf L, da die Sattelstütze nicht ganz soweit raus muss. Habe also bei dem größeren Rahmen eine bisschen aufrechtere Sitzposition.


----------



## JieP (13. Dezember 2016)

Kette-links schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 518389 Anhang anzeigen 518390	@ "Zementsack" : klein aber fein und erfüllt seinen Zweck


Kannst du mir bitte angeben wo diesen 'Zementsack' zuverkaufen ist? Kann mit Google nix finden.
Geile lösung!


----------



## Kette-links (13. Dezember 2016)

JieP schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte angeben wo diesen 'Zementsack' zuverkaufen ist? Kann mit Google nix finden.
> Geile lösung!



Hi, anbei ein Link  http://www.topeak.de/products/StorageAndDisplay/FlashStandSlim
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen. Als kurze "Parklösung" optimal.


----------



## JieP (14. Dezember 2016)

Kette-links schrieb:


> Hi, anbei ein Link  http://www.topeak.de/products/StorageAndDisplay/FlashStandSlim
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen. Als kurze "Parklösung" optimal.


TOPEAK! Mensch; hätte Ich mir doch selber denken können..... Danke!


----------



## bike3001 (29. Dezember 2016)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich habe keine Erfahrungsberichte über das Canyon Commuter 5.0 gefunden. Insofern habe ich einfach mal meine Eindrücke geschildet.



hi, wie bist du mit der Sattelstütze zufrieden? Bringt die genug Komfort für den Preis...?


----------



## oliver7701 (31. Dezember 2016)

bike3001 schrieb:


> hi, wie bist du mit der Sattelstütze zufrieden? Bringt die genug Komfort für den Preis...?




Hi, ja, habe selten bequemer gesessen. Bin sowohl vom Sattel als auch von der Stütze sehr angetan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver7701 (31. Dezember 2016)

Edit 3:

Traue mich das kaum auszusprechen: Immer noch plattenfrei!

Die Störgeräusche vom Riemen sind im Herbst auf einmal verschwunden. Ich führe das auf das Wetter/Klima zurück ...

Habe mir die Oi Klingel drangemacht. Passt hervorragend zum Design und fällt somit kaum am Lenker auf. Wichtig: man muss die kleine Oi wählen!






Des weiteren habe ich mir noch Quadlock für das iPhone7 Plus an den Lenker gemacht. Ziel ist es mal eben in fremden Regionen navigieren zu können. Ich habe diesen "Fernseher" als o nicht die ganze Zeit dran. Im übrigen passt das Ding auch nicht auf den eckigen, spacigen Canyon Vorbei. Aber am Lenker funktioniert es genauso gut.

https://www.quadlockcase.com/


----------



## JCF (10. Januar 2017)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Moin. Du bist schon der 2. von dem ich höre, dass er mit dem Commuter 7.0 Befestigungs- bzw. Geräuschprobleme mit den Taschen hat. Commuter 4-6 haben komplett andere Gepäckträger verbaut als 7 und 8:



Sind nun drei. Habe ein Commuter 7.0 aus 2015 bei dem:
die Verschraubung Schutzblech Hinterradgabel oben mit zu wenig Distanzstücken (Unterlegscheiben) zwischen Schutzblech und Strebenbefestigung ausgeführt war,
bei dem der obere Taschenhalter aufgrund der resultierenden Schwingungen dann gebrochen ist.
Ich verwendete und verwende "Frontroller", nun, bei nicht zu starker Beladung in leichter Aufhängungsmodifikation an der unteren Schutzblechstrebe, ansonsten jetzt Rucksack.


----------



## oliver7701 (30. Januar 2017)

So, das war es mit dem Riemen. Heute morgen ist er mit einem lauten Knall gerissen. <=5.000 km.

Canyon ist immerhin kulant und schickt kostenfrei einen neunen Riemen!


----------



## f_t_l (30. Januar 2017)

> So, das war es mit dem Riemen. Heute morgen ist er mit einem lauten Knall gerissen. <=5.000 km.



Ich dachte diese Gates-Riemen wären extrem langlebig und haltbar. 5000 km ist ja eigentlich nicht viel, selbst für eine herkömmliche Kette.


----------



## oliver7701 (1. Februar 2017)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Ich dachte diese Gates-Riemen wären extrem langlebig und haltbar. 5000 km ist ja eigentlich nicht viel, selbst für eine herkömmliche Kette.



Das ist leider kein Gates - Riemen. Hierbei handelt es sich um den Continental CDS 1260. Unabhängig davon sollte er natürlich auch länger halten  Deshalb bekomme ich den neuen Riemen ja ersetzt. Leider ist die Lieferzeit sehr lange (>= 1 Woche).
Ziemlich doof für einen Daily Driver :-(


----------



## roQer (8. Februar 2017)

Nach einigen Monaten im Einsatz quietscht der Riemenantrieb an meinem Commuter wie blöd. Wenn es eine Kette hätte, würde ich sagen, dass man diese ölen muss.
Was macht man da, um diese nervige Geräuschkulisse zu beseitigen?


----------



## oliver7701 (9. Februar 2017)

roQer schrieb:


> Nach einigen Monaten im Einsatz quietscht der Riemenantrieb an meinem Commuter wie blöd. Wenn es eine Kette hätte, würde ich sagen, dass man diese ölen muss.
> Was macht man da, um diese nervige Geräuschkulisse zu beseitigen?



1. Spannung prüfen (nicht zu fest nicht zu lose) und ggfls. anpassen. Geht ganz leicht über den Exzenter an der Kurbel
2. Mit einem Lappen und Wasser sauber machen.
3. Wenn die Störgeräusche immer noch da sind Silikonspray bei amazon bestellen.

Anbei noch ein nützlicher Link. Wie du etwas weiter in meinem Beitrag lesen kannst, hatte ich auch nein einiger Zeit mit den Störgeräuschen zu kämpfen. Ich hatte den Silikonspray schon parat, da haben die Geräusche aus heiterem Himmel aufgehört. Ein/zweitausend km später ist der Riemen nun allerdings gerissen :-(

Langfristig werde ich das Bike wohl auf Gates umbauen. Die Riemen sehen zum einen schicker aus (z.B. farblich) und zum anderen sind sie meinen Recherchen nach deutlich haltbarer.

Hier der Link:
http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/index.php?threads/knarzen-des-gates-riemen-bei-lastwechsel.34880/


----------



## sammy12300 (23. Februar 2017)

Hey,
hab zwar kein Canyon, aber ein Diamant mit Conti Antrieb. Riemenriss nach 1600 Kilometer. Bis jetzt 3000 Kilometer immer wieder quietschgeräusche. Auch mit einem "Pflegestift" von Conti (Prototyp) nicht weggegangen nach Nässe.

Mein Händler tauscht mir jetzt kulant auf den Gates Riemen um!!! Auch werden die neuen 2017er Modell wieder mit Gates ausgeliefert. Ein Schelm wer...


----------



## Abtsröder (5. März 2017)

Moin,
ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir einen Commuter zulege. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Fahrrad-Anhängern an einem Commuter? Ich habe einen Chariot Cougar mit Weber-Kupplung, den ich dann zukünftig gerne an diesem Fahrrad nutzen möchte. Auf den Fotos sieht es so aus, als gäbe es hinten keinen Schnellspanner. Passt das dann trotzdem mit den Anschlüssen für den Anhänger?

Gruß


----------



## oliver7701 (10. März 2017)

Abtsröder schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir einen Commuter zulege. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Fahrrad-Anhängern an einem Commuter? Ich habe einen Chariot Cougar mit Weber-Kupplung, den ich dann zukünftig gerne an diesem Fahrrad nutzen möchte. Auf den Fotos sieht es so aus, als gäbe es hinten keinen Schnellspanner. Passt das dann trotzdem mit den Anschlüssen für den Anhänger?
> 
> Gruß



Hatte damals bei Canyon für den Croozer angefragt. Die sagen, dass das deren Bikes grundsätzlich nicht für Anhänger geeignet wären. Das Thema wurde aber auch schon an anderer Stelle hier im Forum diskutiert. Tenor war, dass der Rahmen eigentlich stabil genug sein müsste. Ich selber habe den Croozer nicht am Commuter, sondern am Rennrad und dem von meiner Frau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airway (15. April 2017)

Moin,

habe seit zwei Tagen mein Commuter 6.0. Wollte mir einen Ersatzreifen bestellen und habe gesehen, dass die Auswahl für 27,5" wohl äußerst dünn ist. Habe jetzt den G-One Allround Performance drauf und hätte gerne etwas mit mehr Pannenschutz. Habt ihr schon Alternativen gefunden?

Danke und Gruß

Thomas

Edit: Meine Frage hat sich mittlerweile erledigt


----------



## Snyder1977 (22. April 2017)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Das ist ein ewiger Diskussionspunkt zwischen einem Freund und mir  Ich brauche den im Alltag nicht, da ich das Rad, wenn ich es abstelle,
> ankette (unabhängig davon - also rein subjektiv - sieht es ohne Ständer einfacher geiler aus). Anbei die Lösung vom Kumpel. Zwar kein Canyon aber ein Lösungsansatz für die, die es brauchen...



Ich kann auf dem Foto nicht genau erkennen, wie der Ständer an dem Fahrrad befestigt ist. Kannst du einen Link zu dem Ständer schicken? Ich überlege mir gerade das Canyon Computer 8.0 zu bestellen und hab noch keinen passenden Fahrradständer. 
Klar sieht ein Ständer nie super aus, aber man braucht ihn dann doch relativ oft. 

Der Klappständer von Topeak ( http://de.topeak.com/products/StorageAndDisplay/FlashStandSlim ) sieht cool aus, ist mir aber etwas zu umständlich, da er nicht fest am Bike montiert ist. Falls jemand einen Ständer an das Canyon Commuter Bike geschraubt hat, würde ich mich über Fotos und Lösungsvorschläge freuen.


----------



## hannesdegozaru (12. Mai 2017)

Snyder1977 schrieb:


> Ich kann auf dem Foto nicht genau erkennen, wie der Ständer an dem Fahrrad befestigt ist. Kannst du einen Link zu dem Ständer schicken? Ich überlege mir gerade das Canyon Computer 8.0 zu bestellen und hab noch keinen passenden Fahrradständer.
> Klar sieht ein Ständer nie super aus, aber man braucht ihn dann doch relativ oft.
> 
> Der Klappständer von Topeak ( http://de.topeak.com/products/StorageAndDisplay/FlashStandSlim ) sieht cool aus, ist mir aber etwas zu umständlich, da er nicht fest am Bike montiert ist. Falls jemand einen Ständer an das Canyon Commuter Bike geschraubt hat, würde ich mich über Fotos und Lösungsvorschläge freuen.



Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum! 

Also ich habe das Commuter 7.0 seit ein paar Tagen und folgenden Ständer montiert:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01M7229C3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Natürlich sieht es ohne immer eleganter aus - aber ich finde prinzipiell passt er optisch gut (siehe Fotos im Anhang).

Und ich muss sagen, dass ich echt begeistert von dem Rad bin.
In manchen Foren kann man Kritik wie "Hipster-Schleuder" lesen, aber die finde ich unberechtigt. Ich fahre in Berlin täglich ca. 25km hin- und zurück zur Arbeit und finde, besser für diesen Zweck gerüstet könnte das Rad kaum sein. In der Ausstattung und Geometrie empfinde ich es wirklich als goldenen Mittelweg und den Namen (bzw. die Zielgruppe) "Commuter" sehr passend. Das Rad ist sportlich, aber trotzdem noch bequem (die Sitzposition auf meinem alten Giant Seek habe ich mitunter als zu gestreckt empfunden). Weil viele danach fragen: Das Rad fällt eher klein aus! Mit meinen 1,82 und relativ langen Armen und Beinen (bzw. kurzer Oberkörper) stand ich zwischen "M" (laut Canyon-Empfehlungen) und "L" - und "L" war die richtige Entscheidung. Die Oberrohrlänge mag auf dem Papier lang klingen - aber der kurze Vorbau und Radstand relativiert sie. Das Rad wirkt in echt viel zierlicher als auf den Fotos.

By the way, ich finde nichts falsch daran, ein Rad auch wegen seines außergewöhnlichen Designs zu wählen. Auch nach ein paar Tagen mit ihm finde ich, es gibt kaum ein anderes, das mit voller Ausstattung (Schutzbleche, Lampen etc.) so puristisch wie das Canyon aussieht! 

Ich habe meinen Kauf nicht bereut, wobei ich aber auch dazu sagen muss, dass ich die 2015er Variante vergleichsweise günstig für 1100 Euro erstanden habe....

Viele Grüße


----------



## Snyder1977 (12. Mai 2017)

hannesdegozaru schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum!
> 
> Also ich habe das Commuter 7.0 seit ein paar Tagen und folgenden Ständer montiert:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01M7229C3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



danke für deine Fotos und den Link. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mit Hebie Kontakt aufgenommen. Die Firma empfiehlt den 
 Hinterbauständer „Fox l“ 0672V E.

http://www.hebie.de/parken/hinterbau-fahrradstaender/fox/672v/

Alle Ständer sehen in der Tat nicht so wirklich gut aus ... eigentlich schade! Ich verstehe auch nicht wirklich, warum Canyon in der Bikekategorie und Preisklasse keine vernünftige Lösung anbietet.


----------



## hannesdegozaru (12. Mai 2017)

Snyder1977 schrieb:


> danke für deine Fotos und den Link. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mit Hebie Kontakt aufgenommen. Die Firma empfiehlt den
> Hinterbauständer „Fox l“ 0672V E.
> 
> http://www.hebie.de/parken/hinterbau-fahrradstaender/fox/672v/
> ...



Wie sähe denn Dein "Wunschständer" aus?


----------



## Snyder1977 (12. Mai 2017)

hannesdegozaru schrieb:


> Wie sähe denn Dein "Wunschständer" aus?



schwer zu beschreiben, sollte halt nicht wie ein Fremdkörper wirken und sich in das Design anpassen. Also möglichst unauffällig.


----------



## hannesdegozaru (12. Mai 2017)

Snyder1977 schrieb:


> schwer zu beschreiben, sollte halt nicht wie ein Fremdkörper wirken und sich in das Design anpassen. Also möglichst unauffällig.



Wäre cool, wenn er Teil des Rahmens wäre, den man herausklappen könnte... 
Ob schonmal ne Firma auf diese Idee gekommen ist?


----------



## Snyder1977 (13. Mai 2017)

hannesdegozaru schrieb:


> Wäre cool, wenn er Teil des Rahmens wäre, den man herausklappen könnte...
> Ob schonmal ne Firma auf diese Idee gekommen ist?



Die Idee ist gut, hab ich aber noch nirgendwo gesehen....


----------



## matze-hd (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem Commuter 6.0:
Wie andere schon beschrieben haben, ist das Rad sehr agil im Antritt. Fahren macht damit einfach spaß. Die Gabel und die Sattelstütze federn allerdings schelchter als erwartet. Man merkt schlechte Straßen schon recht deutlich. Gut, man kann hier nicht den Komfort eines Fullies erwarten. 
Was sich derzeit zum Problem entwickelt ist der Conti CDS Antrieb. Bereits nach ca 500km hatte ich auf dem vorderen Kettenblatt erheblichen Verschleiß, auch der Riemen hatte kleine Risse. Dazu quietschende Geräusche bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Alles Reinigen mit Wasser, Lappen und Bürste hat nur bedingt geholfen. Auch Silikon hat nichts gebracht. Letztendlich habe ich von Canyon dann einen neuen Riemen und ein vorderes Kettenblatt bekommen. Nun nach ca 500km wieder die gleiche Problematik. Deutlich sichtbarer Verschleiß an vorderem Kettenblatt (Zähne mit Riefen und komplett blank) dazu Risse im Riemen. Habe inzwischen Conti direkt kontaktiert. Mal sehen, wie das nun ausgeht. Laut Conti ist dieser Verschleiß nach ca 500km ausschließlich bei trockenem Wetter auf ebener Strecke alles andere als normal.
Sofern da Canyon kein Montagefehler unterlaufen ist, habe ich so langsam auch Zweifel an der Haltbarkeit des Conti CDS.
Haben andere hier im Forum ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (4. Juni 2017)

Hey,
sofort weg mit dem Conti Riemen! Das Teil ist gemeingefährlich...

Bei meinem Diamant 247: Nach 1500 Kilometern erster Riemenriss: Rippenprellung, da er mir beim Wiegetritt naja ihr wisst schon... Danach Wechsel des Riemens. Nach 1000 Kilometern nächster Riss. Immer dabei: Dauerhaft quietschende Geräusche. Besonders schlimm nach Nässe.

Dann riss bei mir der Geduldsfaden! Ich habe zum Glück einen sehr tollen Diamant Händler! Ich stand eine Zeit lang selber mit Conti im Gespräch und habe auch "Prototyp" Pflegestifte bekommen, aber kein wirklicher Fortschritt. Bis dahin hatte ich es auch schon mit diversen anderen Mitteln (Silikon, Talkum usw.) probiert.

Mein Händler hat dann "netterweise" von Conti eine neue Antriebseinheit bekommen (bzw. sollte bekommen...) und hat mir einen neuen Gates Riemen eines aktuellen Modells verbaut. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt, dass die aktuellen Modelle wieder mit Gates ausgeliefert werden...
Mittlerweile war dass dann auch die x-te angebliche überarbeitete Version des Riemens.

Und: Conti ist Kundenservice mäßig eine Katastrophe. Da kann mir insbesonders der arme Händler ein Lied von singen. Mir war es es am Ende peinlich, wieder zum Laden zu gehen. Mittlerweile ist auch schon nach 3000 Kilometern die erste Shimano Nabe getauscht weil kaput und die nächste fängt schon wieder an unrund zu laufen...

Und ich wollte einfach nur ein wartungsarmes Fahrrad...


----------



## Hellspawn (13. Juni 2017)

hannesdegozaru schrieb:


> Wie sähe denn Dein "Wunschständer" aus?



Einfach eine KSA 18 (oder 40) Aufnahme wäre schön gewesen.
Leider findet man die nur an langweilig klassisch aussehenden Trekkingrädern und nie an schöneren "Urban"-bikes. (Und bitte keine Diskussion über die Definition von Trekking oder Urban, ihr wisst schon, was ich meine )


----------



## oliver7701 (14. Juni 2017)

matze-hd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier meine Erfahrungen mit dem Commuter 6.0:
> Wie andere schon beschrieben haben, ist das Rad sehr agil im Antritt. Fahren macht damit einfach spaß. Die Gabel und die Sattelstütze federn allerdings schelchter als erwartet. Man merkt schlechte Straßen schon recht deutlich. Gut, man kann hier nicht den Komfort eines Fullies erwarten.
> Was sich derzeit zum Problem entwickelt ist der Conti CDS Antrieb. Bereits nach ca 500km hatte ich auf dem vorderen Kettenblatt erheblichen Verschleiß, auch der Riemen hatte kleine Risse. Dazu quietschende Geräusche bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung. Alles Reinigen mit Wasser, Lappen und Bürste hat nur bedingt geholfen. Auch Silikon hat nichts gebracht. Letztendlich habe ich von Canyon dann einen neuen Riemen und ein vorderes Kettenblatt bekommen. Nun nach ca 500km wieder die gleiche Problematik. Deutlich sichtbarer Verschleiß an vorderem Kettenblatt (Zähne mit Riefen und komplett blank) dazu Risse im Riemen. Habe inzwischen Conti direkt kontaktiert. Mal sehen, wie das nun ausgeht. Laut Conti ist dieser Verschleiß nach ca 500km ausschließlich bei trockenem Wetter auf ebener Strecke alles andere als normal.
> ...




Also ich habe jetzt den 2. Riemen. Der erste hat bis zu seinem Riss auch teilweise mit Geräuschen genervt (s. Thread). Der neue macht keinerlei Probleme. Ich habe ihn jetzt seit tausenden Kilometern drauf. Nach wie vor bin ich mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden und habe es täglich bei Wind und Wetter im Einsatz. Ich bin sogar die r2nsc (300 km Tagestour von Duisburg zur Nordsee) lieber mit meinem Commuter als mit dem RR gefahren  Weder Rücken noch Hintern taten nach dieser Tour weh 

*Das Einzige was mir zur Zeit arge Probleme macht ist die Tatsache, dass der Rahmen durch die Fahrradtasche abgescheuert wird.* Ich habe schon einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Schweißnaht verloren. Hierbei handelt es sich m.E. um eine Fehlkonstruktion von Canyon. Ein Schlauch an dieser Stelle würde z.B. sinnvoll erscheinen. Meine Ortlieb City Roller Tasche ist wohlbemerkt nicht übermäßig schwer beladen, bzw. weit unter den von Canyon zugelassenen 8 kg :-(


----------



## El_mario (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo.
Bin neu in diesem Forum und hoffe niemandem mit meinem ersten Beitrag zu verärgern 
Ich fahre seit Juni 2016 das Commuter 8.0 täglich und ganzjährig und war am Anfang auch sehr begeistert. Das Design ist wirklich sehr schön und ich bin noch nie wegen meines Rades so oft angesprochen worden. Ein wirklich schönes Rad.
Leider würde ich dieses Rad nie wieder kaufen, da es meiner Meinung nach zu viele Schwächen hat speziell für den täglichen Gebrauch:
1. Spritzschutzsystem: Im Grunde gut und schick. Sitzt allerdings so nah am Reifen, dass der Abstand zum Mantel schnell zu Kontaktstellen führt. Im Herbst hat sich zwischen am Spritzschutz Laub und Dreck abgelagert so dass dies bereits zu schleifen führt. Auch minimale "Verbiegungen" durch abstellen an Fahrradständern führen zum Schleifen.
2. Riemenantrieb: Laut Werbung wartungsarm. In der Praxis halten die Riemen nicht so lange wie beworben. Ersatz ist teurer als Kette, hat längere Lieferzeiten und ist schwieriger zu wechseln.
3. Scheibenbremse: Beläge halten deutlich kürzer als bei V-Brakes. Wechsel ist anspruchsvoller. Beläge sind teurer. Beläge müssen eingebremst werden. Bislang ist es mir auch noch nicht geglückt Scheibenbremsen dauerhaft geräuschlos also ohne Kreischen beim Bremsen zu halten. Auch nach Wechsel der Beläge und Reinigung fangen bei mir alle Scheibenbremsen nach gewisser Zeit wieder an beim Bremsen unangenehm zu kreischen. Ich habe bereits zweimal dieses Rad in der Werkstatt dazu gehabt. Geht dann immer einige Kilometer gut und dann wird es wieder laut.
4. Tagfahrlicht: Ich war von meinem Spezialized mit Nabendynamo einen Lichtsensor gewohnt. Noch habe ich keinen Verschleiß allerdings sehe ich auch keinen Sinn darin, dass am Tag bei Sonnenschein die Beleuchtung an sein soll.
5. Sattel und Griffe: Mitgeliefert sind Brooks Ledersattel und Griffe. Diese sind absolut alltagsuntauglich. Die Griffe sind so dünn, als würde man überhaupt keine Griffe haben. 0 Federung. Ich habe beides getauscht, da ich nicht abwarten wollte wie diese Leder Accesoires nach einigen Regen- und Wintertagen aussehen.
6. Rücklicht: Auf der Webseite wird das Rücklicht immer an der Sattelstütze angezeigt. Das war mir eigentlich wichtig damit keine Kabelverbindung im Schutzblech Bereich benötigt wird. Hier hatte ich bei verschiedenen Rädern Probleme und das Ausbessern ist dann nicht wirklich toll. Leider wird bei meinem Modell das Rücklicht im Spritzschutz verbaut inklusive Kabelführung. Schade.
7. Reifen: War schon skeptisch wegen der Kojak Mäntel, aber die fahren sich wirklich gut auch bei Regen. Leider haben sie nur eine Laufleistung von 5000 KM. Bei mir sind bereits deutliche Verschleißstellen nach 3400 KM zu sehen.

Die meisten Dinge hätte man vor dem Kauf erahnen können. Ich habe mich hier etwas blenden lassen vom Design und "wartungsarm". Ich möchte euch auf keinen Fall eure Commuter madig machen, aber mein nächstes Rad hat definitiv kein Commuter mehr.


----------



## Speichenhuber (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo Urban Radler,

Ich möchte hier ein kleinen Tipp für alle die loswerden, die wie ich Probleme mit dem Conti Riemen-Antrieb haben!

Die bereits nach wenigen hundert Km entstandene Geräuschkulisse diese Antriebs machte mich wahnsinnig. Und mein Vertrauen in das Rad längere Strecken zu fahren war dahin! Silikon-Spray und den Riemen Straffen brachten immer nur kurzzeitig Besserung.

Erst das wechsel der Schrauben (Fotos) der vorderen Riemenscheibe brachte nun schon über mehrere Km spürbare Verbesserung!
Diese schrauben scheinen schon nach kurzer Zeit zu verschleißen. das sah man den alten Schrauben auch an.
Derzeit ist noch ein neuer Riemen zu mir unterwegs den ich von Canyon ohne Probleme sofort auf Kulanz zugeschickt bekam.

Hoffe das hilft wem Mfg


----------



## xe4500 (10. Juli 2017)

Speichenhuber schrieb:


> Erst das wechsel der Schrauben (Fotos) der vorderen Riemenscheibe brachte nun schon über mehrere Km spürbare Verbesserung!
> Diese schrauben scheinen schon nach kurzer Zeit zu verschleißen. das sah man den alten Schrauben auch an.
> Derzeit ist noch ein neuer Riemen zu mir unterwegs den ich von Canyon ohne Probleme sofort auf Kulanz zugeschickt bekam.
> 
> Hoffe das hilft wem MfgAnhang anzeigen 618488 Anhang anzeigen 618489



Waren die Schrauben denn lose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichenhuber (10. Juli 2017)

@xe4500 

Die Schrauben waren sehr leicht zu lösen. Was mich sehr erstaunt hat und machten einen verschlissen eindruck. 

Zumindest in meinem Fall hat der Tausch etwas gebracht!
Ich nutze das Rad nahezu täglich für den weg zur Arbeit. Bis jetzt ist immer noch alles ruhig!

In wieweit der neue Riemen mitverantwortlich ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin mittlerweile äußerst zufrieden mit dem Rad!

MfG


----------



## alb (31. Juli 2017)

Servus!
Gibts einen neuen Stand bei euch?
Kann die meisten kritikpunkte teilen

-> Commuter 6
+ Design
+ knackige Alfine
+ gute Beleuchtung
+ Sattelstütze bringt Komfort (muss dafür aber entsprechend weit draussen sein, sonst deutlich weniger)
+ Bremse....für mich sind mittlerweile auch die kleinen Shimano-Serien absolut bulletproof, wenn man "richtig" bremst ist hier alles topp
+ Sicherheit durch gravity-Spanner an Rädern und Sattel

- der Riemen....immer wieder richtig starkes Quietschen, bei Nässe weg, danach schlimmer. Frisch gereinigt ist es weg. jetzt mit Silikonspray erstmal Ruhe
- Lackqualität, der Mattlack leidet sehr schnell, es kommt darunter die Grundierung zum Vorschein
- Metallschutzbleche klappern schnell und lösen sich (vorn). 
- Aufnahme Packtasche, finde ich eher schwierig....die Tasche rutscht gut hin/her. Bleiben eure taschen an Ort und Stelle?
- Knarzgeräusche beim Pedalieren unter Last. Ist sicher dem Exzentertretlager geschuldet

Ich bastel gern, aber etwas Wartungsärmer habe ich mir das rad schon vorgestellt...

Frage: Was würde man alles für einen Tages-Umbau benötigen? Riemen, Riemenscheibe vorn UND hinten? Gibt es passende Scheiben für den Lochstandard dieser exotischen Kurbel?


----------



## echoDave (17. August 2017)

Ich fahre seit mitte Juni auch ein Commuter 5.0 und habe mir das Rad etwas Wartungsärmer vorgestellt.

Der quietschender Riemen hat genervt, doch habe es in den Griff bekommen in dem Ich den Support kontaktiert habe und mir empfohlen wurde Silikonspray drauf zu sprühen. Seit dem ist Ruhe.

Leider habe ich noch ein Knacken welches ich nicht genauer identifizieren konnte.
Es tritt meist unter Last auf (aber nicht immer heute im Freilauf gehabt).
Habe das Hinterrad ab und neu dran, die Pedale ab nochmal ordentlich eingefettet und mit schmackes drangeschraubt.
Das hat Ruhe für genau 1 Tag gegeben. Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?

Die Alfine finde ich eigentlich für die Stadt ok aber ich habe zwei Punkte wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es normal ist.
Gangwechsel 4->5 ist oft sehr verzögert, alle anderen knackig. Gänge 7 und 8 sind nicht wirklich Leise auch nicht laut aber man nimmt ein "Schleifen/Knarzen" war, ist es normal?

Ahja die Laufleistung ist jetzt bei knapp 700km.

Im Ganzen bereue ich etwas nicht doch das Roadlite genommen zu haben 

Viele Grüße,  David


----------



## guitarder (23. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

das Commuter 5.0 ist bei mir seit April 2017 im Einsatz. Ich fahre damit täglich zur Arbeit, alles zwischendurch und die ein oder andere Tour (bis 200km) hat es auch schon hinter sich. Getauscht habe ich die Sattelstütze gegen die "gefederte" von Canyon und die Griffe. 

Das quietschen des Riemens ging schon auf der Heimfahrt von Canyon - ich wohne ca. 20km vom Laden - los. Silikonspray schaffte erste Abhilfe. Wenn man ab und an den Riemen reinigt ist auch Ruhe.

Nach ca. 500 km ist die Afine verreckt, nur noch der 8.Gang verfügbar, schalten nicht möglich. Was aber an einem losen Konterring (laut Canyon) lag und vor Ort repariert werden konnte. Seit dem ist alles gut.

Bestätigen kann ich die Aussage von echoDave, dass der 7. und 8. Gang "knarzen" bzw "schleifen". Das war von Anfang an so. Unter Last verhalten sich die Gänge 1 bis 6 unauffällig, 7 und 8 geben diese Geräusche von sich. 

Das der Lack nicht wirklich "hart" ist, stimmt leider auch. Auf der Unterseite des Rahmens befinden sich bereits einige "Einschläge" die bis auf die Grundierung durchgeschlagen sind. Die Ortlieb hat, trotz entsprechender Befestigung, den Gepäckträgerholm bis auf das Alu durchgescheuert. Ich denke aber, dass kann man alles unter Gebrauchsspuren verbuchen. 

Ansonsten: Top Work Bike. Ausgestattet mit der Ortlieb Office Bag ist es genau das Rad was ich gesucht habe für befestigte Straßen. Feldwege sind suboptimal. Das Teil ist knüppelhart.


----------



## echoDave (23. August 2017)

Du Glücklicher.... ich warte seit 1.5 Wochen vergebens auf einen Inspektiosntermin von Canyon...

DIe Griffe muss ich aber auch tauschen, bei längeren Touren sind die originalen nicht so angenehm, welche hast du genommen ?


----------



## guitarder (24. August 2017)

Hi echoDave,

das sind Ergon GS1.

VG,ulle


----------



## oliver7701 (6. September 2017)

Ich habe mit meinem Commuter in ca. 13 Monaten nun jenseits der 10.000 km drauf. Von Hitze bis Eis, von Asphalt bis Offroad, das Bike hat viel gesehen  Ich bin nach wie vor grundsätzlich sehr begeistert von dem stets bequemen Rad. Bei der längsten Tagestour war ich 320 km im Sattel. Das Rad ist Commuter und Tourer in einem.

Defekte nach der Inbetriebnahme:


2 x Riemenriss


1 Satz Schwalbe Mäntel


Vordere Bremsbeläge


Gepäcksystem an der Schraube zum Schutzblech gebrochen
Canyon ist unglaublich kulant. Den Kundenservice finde ich außerordentlich gut. Sowohl die Riemen als auch die gebrochene Stange vom Gepäcksystem wurden anstandslos direkt ersetzt. Es empfiehlt sich jedoch grundsätzlich einen Ersatzriemen auf Vorrat zu haben. Die Lieferzeit kann u.U. etwas dauern.


Hier noch etwas zu div. Punkten meiner Vorredner:

Tagfahrlicht: Im urbanen Großstadtverkehr extrem wichtig. Ich werde deutlich besser wahrgenommen und möchte nie wieder drauf verzichten. Bei Autos (Neuwagen) ist das TFL auch schon seit einigen Jahren Pflicht, aus gutem Grund…

Riemengeräusche: Meines Erachtens liegt es in den meisten Fällen an der richtigen Riemenspannung. Ich habe jetzt den 3. Riemen drauf. Geräusche kamen nur am Anfang auf (s. hier im Thread). Seit dem ich es mit der Spannung raushabe, tauchen keinerlei Geräusche mehr auf.

Alfine-Geräusche: Im 8ten Gang macht sie grundsätzlich krach. Ansonsten dafür auf 10k km komplett problemlos und wartungsfrei. Insofern kann ich gut damit leben J


----------



## bjoernemann (13. September 2017)

Von mir auch ein kurzer Zwischenstand zum Commuter 5.0:

Lt. "Canyon-Rechner" hätte es angeschafft für Arbeitsweg: 2 x 15 Km tgl. (ca. 80% Asphalt, 20% "wassergebunden")
Lt. "Canyon Perfect Position System" hat bei 1,82m und SL 88cm Größe M empfohlen; bin aber froh ihn in L genommen zu haben; die Sattelstütze ist auch so schon sehr weit rausgezogen...
Bestellung und Versand liefen unkompliziert und problemlos
Verarbeitung und (Vor-) Montage: sehr gut
Optik: sehr geil (habe eines in petrol)

Gewicht inkl. Pedale exakt wie auf Homepage angegeben: 11,5 kg

Laufleistung bisher 1.000km
Gesamteindruck: erwartet schnell ist das Teil, aber auch knüppelhart,

daher Original-Griffe gegen Ergons getauscht
Reifen (G-One) gefällt mir insgesamt gut; hatte allerdings bisher zwei Bordsteinkanten-Durchschläge beim Herantasten an den niedrigstmöglichen Reifendruck

bei 4,0 bar (und ca. 100 kg "Systemgewicht") seit ca. 500 km keinen Platten mehr

Riemenquietschen ebenfalls mit Silikonspray abgestellt (bisher 2-3 mal eingesprüht)
alles andere ist unauffällig, so wie ich es mir erhofft habe...
Freue mich immer noch jeden Morgen auf den Arbeitsweg;-)


----------



## eneu (17. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch mal mein Zwischenstand nach 6 Monaten Commuter 5.0 und etwa 3000km. Nutzungsprofil: 5 x pro Woche ~30km. Meistens Aspahlt, gelegentlich auch leichtes Gelände im Wald.

Gestern ist mir der erste Riemen gerissen. Eine eher unangenehme Erfahrung. Ich bin auf jeden Fall schon kontrollierter an der Ampel losgefahren. Momentan überlege ich ernsthaft das Experiment Riemen für gescheitert zu erklären und auf Kette umzurüsten.

Die ersten paar hundert Kilometer hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit dem Riemen. Nach einiger Zeit kamen die von vielen hier bereits beschriebenen Geräusche auf. Silikonspray hilft, häufig allerdings nur für wenige Tage. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Geräusche sich bei mir ausschließlich bei höheren Temperaturen einstellen. Wenn ich morgens zur Arbeit fahre habe ich damit keine Probleme. Auf dem Rückweg quitscht es. Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Fahrrad (schwarz) sich in der Sonne stark aufwärmt und ausdehnt. Die Karbonfasern im schwarzen Riemen ziehen sich jedoch bei steigenden Temperaturen zusammen (negativer Ausdehnungskoeffizient). Höhere Spannungen sind damit vorprogrammiert. Für den Riemen gibt es von mir also keine Pluspunkte. Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein Commuter auf Kette umgerüstet?

Die Reifen gefallen mir vom Fahrverhalten her sehr gut. Super auf Aspahlt. Gut genug im Wald. Ich habe auch das Tubeless-Experiment gewagt und bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. 3.5 bar sehr gut fahrbar. Was mir sehr missfällt ist, dass es sich um ein Sondermodell handelt. 35mm und 27.5" hat kein Händler im Angebot und die Auswahl an alternativen Reifen ist auch extrem beschränkt (wie andere auch schon geschrieben haben). Ich habe jetzt zwei auf Vorrat bei Canyon bestellt und diese für den Fall der Fälle auf Lager gelegt. Laut Canyon Support arbeiten man z.B. auch an passenden Reifen mit Stollen. Wann und ob diese kommen ist aber unklar. Insgesamt hätte ich mir da auf jeden Fall mehr "Standard" gewünscht.

Licht ist top. "Always on" finde ich auch sehr gut.

Gepäckträger ist bedingt brauchbar. Function follows form beschreibt das Teil wohl am treffendsten. Die Ortlieb-Taschen können nach hinten abrutschen, weil es keinen Anschlag gibt. Die Tragfähigkeit ist, sagen wir, eingeschränkt. Zur Arbeit fahre ich mit Rucksack. Zum Einkaufen geht es mit den Taschen, wenn man aufpasst. Ok für mich, aber nicht wirklich beeindruckend.

Fahrverhalten ist super. Agilität gefällt mir sehr gut. Insgesamt ist es genau die Art von Commuter, die ich mir gewünscht habe, bis auf die oben beschriebenen Schwächen.

Gruß
eneu


----------



## alb (17. September 2017)

Hallo in die Runde, hallo @eneu 
vielen Dank für die Berichte. Ich sehe im Großen und Ganzen haben wir sehr ähnliche Erfahrungen.

Riemenriss:
Großer Mist! Kann deinen Unmut verstehen.

Umrüstung auf Kette/auf Gates Riemen:
Sollte sich wirklich auf die beiden Riemenscheiben an der Kurbel und hinten an der Alfine beschränken. Dann entsprechend Kette drauf und spannen per Exzentertretlager.

Geräusche:
Das deckt sich in etwa mit meinen Erahrungen. Wenn es draussen etwas nasser war und auch bei Kälte, waren die Geräusche teilweise ganz weg. Bei Trockenheit und wärme waren die Geräusche richtig stark und laut da. Geht gar nicht!

Silikonspray:
Ich habe das Produkt von Ballistol verwendet. Erst den Riemen und die Riemenscheiben (an denen ist nach etwa 1500km schon deutlicher Verscheliß durch die Riemen sichtbar!) penibel gereinigt, dann den Riemen nach und nach mit ordentlich Silikonspray bearbeitet. Am Ende nach einiger Benutzung das ganze hin und wieder abgewischt. Seit her keine Geräusche mehr (toi toi toi).

Gepäckträger + Ortlieb:
Wie in meinem älteren Post beschrieben, habe/hatte ich die gleichen Probleme. Mein Lösungsansatz ist der Folgende.... Den Haken an der Ortlieb drehe ich so herum, dass er die Tasche davon abhält nach hinten zu rutschen. Heißt der Haken schaut nach hinten. Dann habe ich oben an der Strebe, wo die "Klickbefestigung" der Tasche festgemacht wird, jeweils 2 schwarze Kabelbinder um den Gepäckträger gezurrt. Diese helfen ebenfalls, dass sich die Tasche eben weder nach vorn, noch nach hinten bewegt. Hoffe das war verständlich, sonst mache ich mal ein Bild.
Nach etwa 1 Woche hatte ich unten am Haken schon Scheuerstellen gepäckträgerseitig....da ist es nicht mehr schwarz, sondern glänzend. Function follows form - Ziel verfehlt!
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echoDave (29. September 2017)

So 

ich muss jetzt mal meine Erfahrungen mit der Canyon Werkstatt kund tun.
Kurz gesagt: Absolut Top!

Lange Version:
Ich habe am 19.09 mein Fahrrad zur Erstinspektion zu Canyon gebracht, da ich von FFM komme habe ich gehofft es am gleichen Tag mitzunehmen, was bei der Werkstattannahme auch als realistisch eingestuft wurde - halt mit dem Vorbehalt es bleibt bei der Erstinspektion. 
Daher ab mit Freundin zum Fashion Outlet nach Montabaur, rund 2 std. später rief mich die Canyon Werkstatt an, dass Sie Rücksprache mit Conti halten müssen weil es eine Rückrufaktion zum Riemen gibt (vllt. war das Quietschen doch nicht normal, sondern ein Fehler?). Leider wurde mir gesagt, dass ich es deshalb nicht am gleichen Tag mitnehmen kann aber es wurde mir auch sofort angeboten das Rad mir dann Kostenlos zurück zu schicken. Ich nahm dies dankend an.
Am Montag kam dann der Anruf, das Rad sei fertig und wird nun verschickt. Gestern kam es dann an. 

Was wurde nun gemacht ? Ja der Riemenantrieb wurde auf Gates Carbon Drive umgerüstet, was mich sehr überrascht und erfreut hat.
In einer kurzen Testfahrt bilde ich mir ein, das Rad fährt leiser.
Ein Blick auf die beigelegte Rechnung zauberte mir ein weiteres Grinsen ins Gesicht, ich musste nämlich nichts zahlen, nicht mal die 49€ für Erstinspektion 

Für Leute die ans Umrüsten denken vllt. interessant, laut der Rechnung wurde nur Riemen und hintere "Sprocket Allfine" getauscht.

Muss also sagen das war eine absolut positive Erfahrung und kann mich da nicht beschweren. Das Rad war nur 1.5 Wochen weg. 

Daumen hoch von mir.










Viele Grüße,

David


----------



## Janideluxe (29. September 2017)

Hi Zusammen,

cooler Erfahrungsaustausch hier! 
Ich habe mein Communter 5.0 seit Ende August 2017 und fahre damit so gut wie täglich zur Arbeit und zurück (ca. 7km). 
In der Freizeit auch mal längere Touren, vornehmlich auf befestigtem Terrain.
Nach Mitlesen im Thread hier habe ich mir den AMAREY Seitenständer montiert und eine passende Klingel von ROCKBROS geholt.
Der letzte Gang macht in der Tat leichte Geräusche, ansonsten ist alles bisher "still & leise". 
Nach den Erfahrungen hier mit dem Riemen bin ich natuerlich sehr "aufmerksam" was der so von sich gibt, aber bisher alles "OK"
Das Lenkkopflager hat sich ein wenig gesetzt und ein wenig Spiel, das werde ich am WE mal justieren. Ansonsten finde ich das Rad wirklich sehr direkt und die Sitzposition sportlich, ohne unbequem zu sein. (Rahmen: M, bei 176cm Größe)
Die Schaltung arbeitet überraschend direkt und schnell, für die Stadt ohne Highspeed Passagen sind die 8 Gänge auch OK, selbst die "Münchner Anstiege" sind damit gut machbar.
Frage an "echoDave": wann hast du dein Rad denn erstanden ?Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt "interessant", dass Canyon gleich komplett auf Gates umrüstet, das vertieft mein Vertauen in die Conti Lösung nicht gerade....
Ich kann allerdings nicht beurteilen wann Conti auf eine verbesserte Lösung umgestellt hat und demnach eine Umrüstung "unverhältnismässig" wäre. Gab es denn ne Aussage von Canyon wieso die auf Gates gegangen sind und nicht "einfach" einen verbesserten Conti Antrieb eingebaut haben ? Danke für deine Antwort...

Viele Grüße aus München

Jan


----------



## echoDave (29. September 2017)

Hallo Jan,
Ich habe mein Rad im Juni erhalten und habe ca. 1100km runter.
Am Tag der Abgabe gab es nur die Info, dass es eine Rückrufaktion von Conti für den Riemen gibt. Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet, dass einfach der Riemen ausgetauscht wird. Beim Auspacken gab es dann die Überraschung mit dem Gatesriemen, eine Erklärung diesbezüglich erhielt ich keine.

Viele Grüße,

David


----------



## Janideluxe (29. September 2017)

Danke für die Antwort ! Vielleicht melde ich mich einfach mal bei den Kollegen und frag mal nach ;-), meines ist ja "nur" 2 Monate älter...


----------



## echoDave (29. September 2017)

Interessanterweise steht im Handbuch mein Rad hätte einen Gates Riemen.


----------



## Janideluxe (29. September 2017)

ich glaube das steht in allen, weil die anfangs auch mit Gates ausgeliefert wurden, dann gab es einen Wechsel auf das Conti System und man hat die Manuals nicht nur deswegen neu drucken lassen, denke ich


----------



## echoDave (30. September 2017)

Ich glaube in der Marketingabteilung von Canyon wissen Sie selbst nicht so recht was verbaut wird 

Auf der Homepage (https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/) wird zwischen Canyon 6.0 und 5.0 zb. der Gatesriemen beworben.
Jedes Commuter hat jedoch Conti unter Details.


----------



## koeln17 (2. Oktober 2017)

mein commuter-5 ist leider wech - kann bitte jemand das fahrbereite Rad wiegen?
Dankeschoen.


----------



## Janideluxe (3. Oktober 2017)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: habt ihr am Ventil auch keine "Überwurfmutter" ? Soll das so sein (wegen Felgenform?) oder wurde das nur vergessen bei mir? 
Sollte man da nicht eine haben,oder ist sowas "heute" nicht mehr nötig?
Danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eneu (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch noch mein Nachtrag zum Thema Umrüsten auf Kette und auch einige Bilder vom fertigen Fahrrad. Folgende Komponenten habe ich verwendet:

Shimano SM-GEAR Ritzel für Nexus und Alfine Getriebenaben 3- bis 11-fach (18 Zähne)
KMC X10 SL DLC 10-fach Kette 
KCNC Kettenblattschraubenset MTB M8 kurz 
Truvativ Kettenblatt Singlespeed 4-Arm, Alu, 104 mm Lochkreis (42 Zähne)
Zum Umbau selbst gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen. Hat problemlos geklappt. Fährt sich gut. Gefühlt sogar etwas leichtgängiger als mit dem Riemen - könnte aber auch einfach nur gefühlt sein.

Mit Canyon hatte ich auch Kontakt. Man hat mir gesagt, dass ich das Fahrrad einschicken müsste. Man müsste den Fehler prüfen. Auf Kette umrüsten würden sie nicht empfehlen, da "das Fahrrad auf Riemenantrieb ausgelegt" wäre. Aha. Wie lange das Ganze dauern würde, wollte man mir nicht sagen und ob es ähnliche Probleme bei anderen Nutzern gibt auch nicht. Dann ist auch noch die Verbindung im Chat abgebrochen und beim Versuch wieder Kontakt aufzunehmen waren alle Mitarbeiter gerade im Chat... Naja. Ich habe dann beschlossen es gut sein zu lassen und einfach umzurüsten. So konnte ich zwei Tage später wieder fahren, statt täglich 10 Euro für den Zug auszugeben.

Beste Grüße
eneu


----------



## Janideluxe (4. Oktober 2017)

Darf ich fragen was dich die Umrüstung ca. gekostet hat ?


----------



## eneu (4. Oktober 2017)

Hi,

der Umbau hat ~100€ gekostet (für eine genaue Auflistung kann man bike-components fragen). So teuer ist es nur, weil ich eine unverschämt teuere Kette gekauft habe. Das Ritzel kostet ~3 Euro, ein passendes Kettenblatt bekommt man schon für unter 20 Euro, die Schrauben kosten 8 Euro (wobei es auch die sicher günstiger gibt), dazu eine Kette für 10 Euro, macht ca. 40 Euro. Conti Riemen kostet übrigens 95 Euro...

Gruß
eneu


----------



## chkimsim (5. Oktober 2017)

Janideluxe schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: habt ihr am Ventil auch keine "Überwurfmutter" ? Soll das so sein (wegen Felgenform?) oder wurde das nur vergessen bei mir?
> Sollte man da nicht eine haben,oder ist sowas "heute" nicht mehr nötig?
> Danke für eure Meinungen


Umgekehrte Frage - wofür soll sie denn gut sein? Mir sind 2 Gründe bekannt, warum man sie weglässt:
1.) Der Reifen kann im Mantel wandern und dann am Ventilsitz reissen wenn er fest verschraubt ist
2.) Wenn sie sich lockert kann es auch mal zu Klappergeräuschen führen, welche man dann nicht unbedingt mit der Schraube in Verbindung bringt


----------



## Janideluxe (5. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Antwort ! Genau in diese Richtung hat meine Frage gezielt: "früher" hatte man das immer so, mittlerweile gibt es ja aber vielleicht eine neue "Studienlage", die das für unnötig oder sogar nachteilig hält.....
Nachtrag:
https://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/t...-frage-wozu-ist-die-schraube-am-ventil.38291/

;-)


----------



## Deleted 3447 (6. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
auch von mir ein kurzer Bericht: Habe ein Commuter 7.0 (Modell 2016) seit März und damit ca. 3500km gefahren. Hatte einige male lose Schrauben an den Schutzblechen, Gepäcktaschenbefestigung ist leider nicht wirklich tauglich (inzwischen Rucksack), beide Laufräder jeweils einmal zentriert, Gates mit App nachgespannt (funktioniert gut), ab und an Kanckgeräusche aus dem Exzenterlager und der Verschraubung Riemenscheibe an Kurbel, Bremsen problemlos. Lack ist sehr empfindlich.
Inzwischen habe ich leider einen Riss am Sattelrohr festgestellt, hoffe nun auf unproblematischen Austausch. In Summe deshalb sehr ernüchterndes Bild: Das Rad mach Spass zu fahren, ist aber leider nicht so pflegeleicht wie erwartet.
Gruss,
E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janideluxe (6. Oktober 2017)

Hi alle,

kurzes Update zur "Rückrufaktion" vom Conti-Riemen: ich hatte Canyon darauf angesprochen, hier die Antwort:
---
Hallo Jan,

vielen Dank für Deine E-Mail vom 29. September.

wir stehen diesbezüglich momentan in Kontakt mit Continental. Sollte es zu einer Rückrufaktion unsererseits kommen, werden wir Dich darüber informieren, dies ist momentan jedoch nicht der Fall. Sollten bei Dir bis dahin Probleme auftreten, kannst Du dich gerne wieder bei uns melden.

Gerne stehen wir Dir für weitere Fragen und Anliegen unter Deiner Kundennummer zur Verfügung. Alternativ auch über unseren Live-Chat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ruth Edelmann
Servicecenter


----------



## Janideluxe (6. Oktober 2017)

Und hier noch eine Info zum Thema Gepäckträger:
Ich war ein wenig verwundert, dass mein Gepäckträger ein wenig anders aussieht als bei Euch auf den Bildern und auch auf der Canyon Website.
Nachfrage hat ergeben, dass es sich hierbei (s. Bild) bereits um die 2018er Gepäckträgerform handelt, die man aus Stabilitätsgründen neu konstruiert hat. (was man auf dem Bild nicht sieht ist, dass der "Unterzug" (die Strebe, die horizontal verläuft) auf der Innenseite ein ca. 0,5cm langen "Nupsi" hat, der verhindert, dass z.B. eine Satteltasche rutschen kann).
Nachteil ist, dass man nichts mehr oben drauf legen kann......


----------



## koeln17 (8. Oktober 2017)

koeln17 schrieb:


> mein commuter-5 ist leider wech - kann bitte jemand das fahrbereite Rad wiegen?
> Dankeschoen.


ping - niemand eine Waage?


----------



## bjoernemann (8. Oktober 2017)

koeln17 schrieb:


> ping - niemand eine Waage?


Moin,

meines in L wiegt ca. 11,5 kg (Personenwaagendifferenzmethode)...

Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich meine vorherige Bewertung des G-One etwas revidieren: Nach ca. 1500 km ist hinten ein deutlicher Verschleiß festzustellen. Hatte jetzt auch innerhalb recht kurzer Zeit zwei Durchstiche.

Probiere jetzt den Conti Contact Speed Reflex in 32-584 aus und werde in ein paar Wochen mal berichten...

Ahoi


----------



## koeln17 (8. Oktober 2017)

danke


----------



## guitarder (10. Oktober 2017)

Gestern Gepäckträger gebrochen!

Bei Abnehmen der Ortlieb Office Bag habe ich Gestern festgestellt, dass die Strebe an der Verschraubung abgerissen ist, - Sollbruchstelle. Gestern Ticket bei Canyon aufgegeben, heute im Chat bestätigt bekommne, dass das Teil binnen zwei Wochen bei mir ist. 

Die Lösung mit dem Gepäckträger ist nicht wirklich alltagstauglich. Fahre das Rad seit April mit Office Bag zum Job und zurück. Das nach einem halben Jahr der Träger den Geist aufgibt hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## guitarder (13. Oktober 2017)

Servus,

Canyon hat die gebrochene Strebe gestern geliefert. Da muss ich sagen, das ging schnell


----------



## oliver7701 (16. Oktober 2017)

War bei mir das gleiche. Habe umgehend ein komplettes Schutzblechset ersetzt bekommen!

Im Übrigen sind schon 2 neue Commuter (Modell 2018) online. Die neue Gepäckträgeraufnahme ist nun für Orthlieb optimiert (s. Link)

Tubus for Ortlieb Sportroller (8 kg pro Seite)

https://www.canyon.com/urban/commuter/2018/commuter-4.html


----------



## JCF (21. Oktober 2017)

alb schrieb:


> Servus!
> Gibts einen neuen Stand bei euch?


Lange habe ich Eure Seite nicht besucht, aber ich teile die Kritikpunkte:


alb schrieb:


> -> Commuter 6


(meines ist ein mattgraues 7.0 aus 2015)
+ Design
+ Lobende Ansprache Passanten... . Hatte ich vorher noch nie mit einem anderem Bike. Und ich wusste zuvor auch nicht, dass das ein Faktor sein kann, sein Fahrrad trotz einiger Mängel so zu mögen... !


alb schrieb:


> - der Riemen....immer wieder richtig starkes Quietschen, bei Nässe weg, danach schlimmer. Frisch gereinigt ist es weg. jetzt mit Silikonspray erstmal Ruhe


Funktioniert bei mir bisher nach wie vor (Im halb wöchentlichen Einsatz zur Arbeit seit Ende 2015, ca. 30km). Aber häufige Spannungseinstellung und Waschen des Riemens! Scheint ein "Gates" Riemen zu sein. Keine Werksbezeichnung zu erkennen, aber mein Rad ist ja wohl ein frühes 2015er. Der Riemen ist zwar ohne Öl (Kette!), aber kümmern muss man sich trotzdem. Die Schraubenköpfe zur Excenter-Längeneinstellung erscheinen mir, auch bei Achtung des im Handbuch vorgegeben Drehmomentes, unterdimensioniert/ nicht ausreichend gehärtet. Da wird in Zukunft ein Problem auf mich zukommen!


alb schrieb:


> - Lackqualität, der Mattlack leidet sehr schnell, es kommt darunter die Grundierung zum Vorschein


Bei mir auch. Habe schon an vielen Stellen nachlackiert


alb schrieb:


> - Metallschutzbleche klappern schnell und lösen sich (vorn).


Bei mir hinten, s.u.


alb schrieb:


> - Aufnahme Packtasche, finde ich eher schwierig....die Tasche rutscht gut hin/her. Bleiben eure taschen an Ort und Stelle?


Nein, nur durch zu Hilfenahme von "Gaffa" Tape an den Streben ("Verschiebungsdämpfer"). Schwingungen haben zu mehrfachen Bruch der 2015er Konstruktion geführt, daher benutzte ich die Gepäckbügel nicht mehr


alb schrieb:


> - Knarzgeräusche beim Pedalieren unter Last. Ist sicher dem Exzentertretlager geschuldet


Kann ich bestätigen, schmaler Grad zwischen vorgegeben Drehmoment und keinem Knarzgeräusch!
Ich "bastel" zwar gern, aber etwas Wartungsärmer habe ich mir das Rad ursprünglich schon vorgestellt... .
Lobend, wie auch schon andere Forumsteilnehmer berichtet haben, muss man aber den wirklich guten Antritt erwähnen, es macht nach wie vor Spaß als "Ampel-Start" und City Bike, auch Nachts wg. des guten Lichtes!


----------



## MTB-Commuter (27. Oktober 2017)

Servus zusammen, 
bin über die Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten zum Canyon Commuter auf Euer Forum gestossen und möchte hier auch mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen teilen:

Habe nach längerer Überlegung und Suche vor 2 Wochen im Factory Outlet zugeschlagen und mir eine "neues" 2016er Canyon Commuter 8.0 in XL bestellt. Zwei Tage später stand der Karton vor der Tür, soweit so gut.

Die erste Ernüchterung kam bei der Montage: diverse Lackabplatzer trübten das "optische" Bild (nach Reklamation wurden mir 100,-€ "Entschädigung" dafür angeboten, auf die ich nun warte).

Die ersten Mängel traten dann schon auf den ersten Metern auf: Die Züge im Oberrohr klappern bei jeder noch so kleinen Unebenheit lautstark. Die mit Sollmoment und "Carbon-Paste" montierte Sattelstütze sackte um ~15cm ins Sattelrohr ein; einen Sturz konnte ich nur mit Ach und Krach vermeiden. 

Dennoch habe ich gleich begonnen, das Rad für meinen täglichen Weg zur Arbeit zu nutzen, wobei ich über folgende Erfahrungen berichten kann, wobei ich versuche sachlich und neutral zu bleiben! 
positiv: 

die Optik  es macht einfach jeden Tag aufs neue Spaß zum Radl zu gehen
das generelle Fahrgefühl: sehr direkt; fast schon nervös vom Lenkverhalten, etwas träge bei längeren Strecke aber sprintstark, für mich genau passend (auch von der Größe, stand mit meinen 1,88m genau zw. L und XL und habe mich für XL entschieden, was zumindest nicht die komplett falsche Wahl war!)
negativ: 

zu den o.g. Punkten kamen auch bei mir Probleme mit der Alfine hinzu: besonders im 8.Gang starke Schleif- und Mahlgeräusche (die zwar nach mittlerweile 150km besser geworden, aber nicht verschwunden sind. Fehltritte habe ich zwar nicht zu beklagen, aber einige Male kurze Blockierer. Außerdem ist die Nabe um die Einfüllschraube leicht ölfeucht und ich habe auch Ölspritzer auf den Ausfallenden

Mein hinteres Schutzblech ist mit mehreren Unterlegscheiben als Distanzhater montiert; auch ohne Regenfahrt sind diese nach wenigen Tagen genauso (Rost-)Braun wie Sattel und Griffe. Für mich ein absolutes No-Go bei einem 2000+€-Fahrrad!
Eine Schraube im Oberrohr die Teile des Vorbaus fixiert ist komplett rund (ohne dass ich jemals einen Inbus angesetzt hätte)
Die Lenkerenden lassen sich nahezu nicht mehr demontieren (was aber für das Einschicken des bikes im Bikeguard unvermeidlich ist). Nur unter zuhilfenahme von viel Spüliwasser, einem Helfer und immenser Kraft hat sich nach 10 Minuten etwas bewegt)

Nach mehreren Kontaktaufnahmen mit dem Canyon-Service auf diversen Wegen wurde mir zur Durchführung der nötigen Reparaturen ein Rücksendeeticket zugeschickt; heute geht das Rad auf den Weg (eine weitere Odyssee; O-Ton Canyon-Support: "einfach bei x-beliebiger DHL-Filiale abgeben" - Realität: nur sehr große Filialen (bei mir 1 von 30; 20km entfernt) nehmen Sperrgutpakete an.

Ich werde weiter berichten zu Dauer und Qualität der Nachbesserungen auf Garantie..

(lustige Anekdote anbei zu den klappernden Zügen: Zunächst hatte mir Canyon dazu eine (sehr niedrige) Werkstattfreigabe erteilt; auf mehrfache Rückfrage was denn Ihre empfohlene Abhilfemaßnahme sei (zur Weitergabe an die Werkstatt meines Vertrauens) kam dann (statt einer Antwort) die Aufforderung das Rad einzuschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirtobi84 (5. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre das Canyon Commuter 6.0 (2016) und frage mich, ob die Geräusche der Alfine 11 Nabe normal sind. Wenn ich die Kurbel rückwärts drehe, kann ich ein regelmäßiges leiseres Knacken vernehmen, das ist der Freilauf denke ich - ganz normal. Aber zusätzlich knackt es noch etwas lauter mit geringerer Frequenz, was ich mir nicht erklären kann. Siehe folgendes Video:






Wenn ich die Kurbel vorwärts drehe, ist das lautere Knacken genauso zu hören - das leise Einrasten des Freilaufs ist dann natürlich weg. Ich habe auch gerade einen Ölwechsel nach Shimano-Vorgabe gemacht, bislang ergab das jedoch keine Veränderung.

Sollte mir das zu denken geben = Reklamation?

Schöne Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## oliver7701 (24. Januar 2018)

Hallo, spricht aus eurer Sicht was gegen eine Vergrößerung der Bremsscheibe beim Commuter (Carbongabel)?


----------



## alb (24. Januar 2018)

Hey!
Spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen (gehe von zukünftig 180mm aus). Was genau fehlt dir? Dosierung? Leistung (max)?
Ggf fasst man erstmal etwas anderes an.
Grüße


----------



## oliver7701 (25. Januar 2018)

alb schrieb:


> Hey!
> Spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen (gehe von zukünftig 180mm aus). Was genau fehlt dir? Dosierung? Leistung (max)?
> Ggf fasst man erstmal etwas anderes an.
> Grüße



Genau, Leistung. Sind einfach Welten zu meinem MTB mit 200er...


----------



## alb (25. Januar 2018)

Davon ausgehend, dass dein Commuter in Originalausstattung ist, würde ich eher folgendes probieren (meine persönliche Meinung):
- Potentere Scheiben (Shimano Icetech);
- potentere Beläge;
- ggf Umbau auf bissigeren Bremssattel (Saint Sattel).

Ich habe bei mir immer eher schiss, dass der Reifen (Schwalbe Kojak) das Bremsmoment nicht übertragen kann und die Haftung verliert...Deshalb meine Frage. Bin aber auch ein Leichtgewicht, da reicht die Bremsleistung in Serienkonfiguration 3x aus.
VG


----------



## oliver7701 (26. Januar 2018)

alb schrieb:


> Davon ausgehend, dass dein Commuter in Originalausstattung ist, würde ich eher folgendes probieren (meine persönliche Meinung):
> - Potentere Scheiben (Shimano Icetech);
> - potentere Beläge;
> - ggf Umbau auf bissigeren Bremssattel (Saint Sattel).
> ...




Spitze, danke!!!

Mit dem Setup bin ich nun angefixt: *Ice Tech 160 XTR + Saint Sattel + H03C Metall m. Kühlrippen - Belag*
Der Saint Sattel ist schon sexy. Der hätte auch mal eben 2 Kolben mehr als jetzt. Weißt du zufällig ob ich den auch mit der im Commuter verbauten Bremsleitung fahren kann? Empfohlen wird die "Shimano SAINT Bremsleitung SM-BH90-SBLS".

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MItvi00J712AIVBijTCh0QkAvkEAQYASABEgL4C_D_BwE

Danke und Gruß,
Oli


----------



## alb (26. Januar 2018)

Hey!
Falls du bspw. eine (junge gebrauchte) Saint Bremse aus dem Bikemarkt als komplett-Einheit mit Hebel, Leitung und Sattel holst, könntest du auch die Leitung umbauen. 
Die spezielle empfohlene Leitung kann ja maximal etwas verstärkt sein, ähnlich Stahlflex. Den Einfluss wirst du bei der kurzen Länge am Vorderrad eher marginal/nicht spüren. Ich würde die alte Leitung nehmen....hat die richtige Länge, Anschluss sollte ebenfalls passen.....keep it simple 
Grüße


----------



## oliver7701 (26. Januar 2018)

Simple ist immer gut. Besonders wenn die Leitungen innenverlegt sind  Ich werde das Projekt mal in Angriff nehmen und hier berichten...


----------



## oliver7701 (10. Februar 2018)

Riemen Nummer vier hat sich soeben verabschiedet. Wie immer beim Antritt. Immerhin habe ich mich diesmal nicht dabei verletzt ...

So langsam muss ich jetzt mal auf Gates umrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alb (10. Februar 2018)

Nicht gut, sehr unschön! Meiner macht bei den tiefen Temperaturen auch wieder Geräusche...
Und ich hatte den zweiten Platten. Der Schwalbe Kojak ist dünn wie Papier.... Wir beide werden wohl keine Freunde mehr.


----------



## oliver7701 (10. Februar 2018)

alb schrieb:


> Und ich hatte den zweiten Platten. Der Schwalbe Kojak ist dünn wie Papier.... Wir beide werden wohl keine Freunde mehr.



Ich liebe dem Kojak. Nach zahlreichen Platten hatte ich das hier verbaut und fahre jetzt seit 10.000 km plattenfrei. Probier mal...

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/proline-anti-platt-27,5-mint-54-60x584-208993


----------



## paaast (11. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Commuter 5.0 (Version 2018). Kann also so noch nicht viel dazu sagen , aber ich möchte mir dafür eine Hinterradtasche für die tägliche Fahrt ins Büro zulegen. Es sollte ein Notebook hinein passen. Ich habe gesehen, dass Ortlieb hier super Taschen hat. Habt ihr damit Erfahrung oder gibt es noch andere, gute Hersteller?
Bei Ortlieb gibt es ja 2 Systeme QL 2.1 bzw. QL 3.1 irgendwie finde ich nicht heraus welche Version das neue Commuter 5.0 unterstützt.
Auf der Website von Canyon steht "TUBUS FOR ORTLIEB SPORTROLLER" nur sagt mir das leider nichts.


----------



## sammy12300 (11. Februar 2018)

Welcher aktuelle Conti Riemen war denn das? Schon die "neuen" verstärkten? Ich kann jedem nur dazu raten, direkt den Conti Riemen zu wechseln! Das kann auch schnell gefährlich werden und halten tun die Teile immer noch nicht...

Mein Händler hat auf Kulanz umsonst auf Gates umgerüstet. Seitdem ist vollkommene Stille und Funktion gegeben. Ohne auch nur eine Sekunde Pflege seit 3000 Kilometern.


----------



## oliver7701 (11. Februar 2018)

paaast schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Commuter 5.0 (Version 2018). Kann also so noch nicht viel dazu sagen , aber ich möchte mir dafür eine Hinterradtasche für die tägliche Fahrt ins Büro zulegen. Es sollte ein Notebook hinein passen. Ich habe gesehen, dass Ortlieb hier super Taschen hat. Habt ihr damit Erfahrung oder gibt es noch andere, gute Hersteller?
> Bei Ortlieb gibt es ja 2 Systeme QL 2.1 bzw. QL 3.1 irgendwie finde ich nicht heraus welche Version das neue Commuter 5.0 unterstützt.
> Auf der Website von Canyon steht "TUBUS FOR ORTLIEB SPORTROLLER" nur sagt mir das leider nichts.



Ich habe die hier. Mein Notebook transportiere ich damit auch. Bilder siehst du am Anfang vom Thread. Das einzige Problem ist dass die Taschen am Rahmen scheuern. Also unbedingt schützen.

http://www.rucksack.de/marken/ortlieb/6562/ortlieb-back-roller-city-paar?c=3698



sammy12300 schrieb:


> Welcher aktuelle Conti Riemen war denn das? Schon die "neuen" verstärkten? Ich kann jedem nur dazu raten, direkt den Conti Riemen zu wechseln! Das kann auch schnell gefährlich werden und halten tun die Teile immer noch nicht...
> 
> Mein Händler hat auf Kulanz umsonst auf Gates umgerüstet. Seitdem ist vollkommene Stille und Funktion gegeben. Ohne auch nur eine Sekunde Pflege seit 3000 Kilometern.



Ich habe den bislang auch immer ersetzt bekommen. Der aktuelle hat ca 6.000 km gehalten.


----------



## paaast (11. Februar 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Ich habe die hier. Mein Notebook transportiere ich damit auch. Bilder siehst du am Anfang vom Thread. Das einzige Problem ist dass die Taschen am Rahmen scheuern. Also unbedingt schützen.
> 
> http://www.rucksack.de/marken/ortlieb/6562/ortlieb-back-roller-city-paar?c=3698



OK, die sieht ja schon mal super aus. Wie ich sehe verwendet die das QL 1 System . Irgendwie verstehe ich das bei Ortlieb noch nicht ganz. Ausserdem hat sich ja der Gepäckträger ein wenig geändert, beim 2018er Model.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver7701 (13. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte gestern mit Canyon telefoniert. Die würden kostenfrei im Rahmen der Gewährleistung auf *Gates* Antrieb umrüsten. Allerdings müsste ich das Fahrrad dort hinsenden, da es sich um ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil handeln würde. Auf Grund der mindestens 3 Wochen langen Reparaturzeit ist das für mich aber leider ein absolutes NO GO! Schließlich handelt es sich hierbei um meinen Daily Driver. Eine Rückversicherung hat leider auch nichts gebracht, Canyon versendet die Ersatzteile leider nicht


----------



## alb (13. Februar 2018)

Hey!
Das ist aus Sich der Firma nachvollziehbar und kulant, aus deiner Anwendersicht natürlich trotzdem ärgerlich. Handelte es sich um ein Auto, würdest du einen Werkstattwagen bekommen....
Tue dir (und ggf uns) den Gefallen und frag nach, welche Teile genau verbaut werden (Teilenummern).


----------



## oliver7701 (13. Februar 2018)

So..., der Wurfanker ist installiert und soeben eingebremmst. Herrlich übertrieben, unnötig und trotzdem geil


----------



## alb (13. Februar 2018)

Passt gar nicht Mal schlecht...
Und, ist die Bremsleistung so wie gewünscht?


----------



## oliver7701 (14. Februar 2018)

alb schrieb:


> Passt gar nicht Mal schlecht...
> Und, ist die Bremsleistung so wie gewünscht?



Absolut. Total fein dosierbar auf den Punkt genau. Auch die kurzen Hebel machen sich richtig gut. Es musste allerdings die andere Leitung verlegt werden, hat aber im Rahmen gepasst. Danke fürs anfixen alb!! 

*PS: Ich habe die Alfine 8 Nabe ins Ölbad gejagt. Nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren und 20.000 km. Die schaltet nun wieder butterweich. Kann das nur jedem empfehlen!*


----------



## skallawags (15. Februar 2018)

Moin,
ich habe mir im vergangen Jahr ebenfalls ein Commuter 6.0 zugelegt und bin mit dem Rad soweit aus sehr zufrieden. Tatsache ist allerdings, dass der im letzten Jahr noch verbaute Conti-Riemen zum quietschen neigt, Abhilfe schafft da auf lange Sicht wohl gar nichts. 
Viel schlimmer noch: Nach ca. 2500 km ist mir dann im vergangenen Monat der Riemen ebenfalls völlig unvermittelt gerissen, das Rad ging daraufhin zu Canyon zurück und wird nun auf Gates umgerüstet. Dabei wurde lt. telefonischer Auskunft des Technikers noch ein Riss im Rahmen festgestellt, woraufhin mit mitgeteit wurde, dass dieser nun ebenfalls getauscht wird. Nun warte ich mal ab.

@Oliver: Ernsthaft jetzt? Nach 4-maligem Riss des Riemens zögerst Du tatsächlich noch das Rad von Canyon auf Gates umbauen zu lassen? Stell Dir vor das passiert Dir das nächste mal mitten auf der Kreuzung, weil Du denkst es gerade noch vor dem Bus rüber zu schaffen und dann,....zack! 

Also ich kann wirklich nur jedem raten dieses Risiko unter keinen Umständen einzugehen und den Umbau von Canyon machen zu lassen. Klar muss man dazu ein paar Wochen auf das Rad warten, aber im Falle eines bösen Sturzes oder schlimmerem ist das imho zu verschmerzen. 

Mich wundert es allerdings, dass es seitens Canyon anscheinend bei den betroffenen Rädern noch immer keinen Rückruf gegeben hat. Was bei schwerwiegenden Verletzungen im Fall eines Sturzes oder Unfalls an Klagen auf die Fa. zukommen könnten, lohnt doch jeden Rückruf. Es ist ja nicht so, als wüsste man bei Canyon nichts von der mangelhaften Haltbarkeit des Antriebsriemens.

Ansonsten aber: Geiles Bike!


----------



## oliver7701 (15. Februar 2018)

skallawags schrieb:


> @Oliver: Ernsthaft jetzt? Nach 4-maligem Riss des Riemens zögerst Du tatsächlich noch das Rad von Canyon auf Gates umbauen zu lassen? Stell Dir vor das passiert Dir das nächste mal mitten auf der Kreuzung, weil Du denkst es gerade noch vor dem Bus rüber zu schaffen und dann,....zack!



Nö! Ich zögere lediglich das Bike dort hin zu schicken. Ich werde zeitnah garantiert auf Gates umrüsten, jedoch auf eigene Kosten, da Einschicken und (MINDESTENS) 3 Wochen Wartezeit ein No-Go für mich sind. Ich fahre schließlich täglich mit dem Bike. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich jetzt zur Übergangszeit erst mal den Ersatzriemen draufgemacht. Die Riemen sind jeweils nach ca. 5.000 km gerissen. Insofern brauche ich jetzt nichts überstürzen...


----------



## mrremo (28. Februar 2018)

Hallo, Ich fahre seit einem Jahr ein Commuter 6.0 2017. Der hat jetzt ca 10'000km drauf. Ich kenne die Riemen Problematik nur zu gut. Aktuell rüste ich das Rad auf Kettenantrieb um. Leider war der Exzenter im Tretlager nicht mehr frei beweglich, da durch habe ich die Innensechkant kaputt gemacht. Ich denke, dass bei der Montage nur sehr knapp Fett eingesetzt wurde :-(. Canyon schickt mir auf Kulanz einen neuen. Allerdings ist jetzt ein Exzenter mit der Nummer E240-15 auf dem Weg zu mir. Der original verbaute Exzenter hat die Nummer E496-16. Laut Explosionszeichnung haben die Commuter >= 7.0 den Exzenter E240-15 verbaut. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob dieser auch bei meinem Commuter 6.0 passt. Könnte jemand mal den Durchmesser messen? Ein Foto wäre auch hilfreich.

Gruss


----------



## mrremo (2. März 2018)

Hallo
Ich habe mein Commuter 6.0 (2017) nun auf Kettenantrieb umgerüstet da mich die Geräuschkulisse des Conti Riemen sehr nervte.
Folgende Komponenten habe ich verwendet:

Kettenblatt Shimano Saint - FC-820 / FC-825 (38T)
Ritzel Shimano SM-GEAR - für Nexus und Alfine Getriebenaben 3- bis 11-fach (21T)
Kette Shimano Nexus CN-NX10 Kette

Kosten: Kettenblatt   : 42€
           Ritzel           :  2€
           Kette           :  4€

Man könnte natürlich auch ein preiswertere Kettenblatt nehmen.
Im gleichen Zug habe ich auch das Innenlager gewechselt. Ich habe den Bash Guard wieder montiert. Dazu musste ich 1.5mm Passscheiben verwenden, da ich keine kürzeren Kettenblattschrauben zur Hand hatte. Diese werde ich bei Gelegenheit noch ändern.

Innenlager Truvative - GXP Tretlager Team 00.6415.045.000

Bei mir war der Exzenter so fest, dass ich Ihn nur mit Gewalt und viel WD40 lockern konnte. Diesen musste ich leider danach auch ersetzten.

Wenn der Umbau ohne Innenlager- und Exzenter tausch von statten geht, ist er ziemlich unkopliziert und auch recht Preiswert.


----------



## bjoernemann (2. März 2018)

Kurz zur Info: 
Nach etwas über drei Wochen "Aufenthalt" bei Canyon ist mein Commuter heute wieder angekommen; Dauer ist für mich ok. 
Wie vermutet wurde auf Gates umgerüstet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrremo (3. März 2018)

Hier noch die Bilder ohne Bash Guard.


----------



## Janideluxe (5. April 2018)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Kurz zur Info:
> Nach etwas über drei Wochen "Aufenthalt" bei Canyon ist mein Commuter heute wieder angekommen; Dauer ist für mich ok.
> Wie vermutet wurde auf Gates umgerüstet...


Hi Bjoernemann: wenn du sagst: wie vermutet; was hattest du denn für Symptome ? Hattest du mit Canyon vorher gesprochen...Ich habe den Conti noch drauf und noch macht er keine wirklichen Geräusche....Frage mich halt aber ob es nicht eine "stille" Rückrufaktion ist, wo Canyon tauscht wenn man "motzt", aber eben nicht proaktiv....Danke für die Info
Jan


----------



## bjoernemann (5. April 2018)

Janideluxe schrieb:


> Hi Bjoernemann: wenn du sagst: wie vermutet; was hattest du denn für Symptome ? Hattest du mit Canyon vorher gesprochen...Ich habe den Conti noch drauf und noch macht er keine wirklichen Geräusche....Frage mich halt aber ob es nicht eine "stille" Rückrufaktion ist, wo Canyon tauscht wenn man "motzt", aber eben nicht proaktiv....Danke für die Info
> Jan



Riemen ist nach ca. 3.000 km gerissen; vorher knarzende Geräusche. Gibt zu dem Thema einen eigenen Faden: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/continental-riemen-gerissen.834869/ 

Schätze, dass die Formulierung "stille Rückrufaktion" passen könnte. Wenn du das Rad mal ein paar Wochen (bei mir waren´s drei) entbehren kannst, würde ich mal bei Canyon nachfragen...


----------



## Airway (5. April 2018)

Janideluxe schrieb:


> ....Frage mich halt aber ob es nicht eine "stille" Rückrufaktion ist, wo Canyon tauscht wenn man "motzt", aber eben nicht proaktiv....Danke für die Info
> Jan


Bei mir wurde auch auf Gates umgerüstet, nachdem der Conti-Riemen gerissen war. Bei einem Kumpel, der auch das Commuter fährt, wurde ebenfalls auf Gates umgerüstet, obwohl sein Riemen noch intakt war. Er hatte einfach angefragt, ob man da präventiv etwas machen kann, weil er von den Conti-Riemen Problemen gehört hatte. Darauf hat Canyon ihm mitgeteilt, ja, er sollte das Rad einschicken.

Also wenn du noch Garantie hast, dann bei Canyon melden. Wahrscheinlich wirst du den Rad dann auch auf Gates umgerüstet bekommen.

Ach ja, der Gates Riemen läuft, im Gegensatz zum Conti, völlig geräuschlos.


----------



## oliver7701 (6. April 2018)

Lt. der Canyon Hotline werden grundsätzlich keine Conti Riemen mehr verbaut. Deshalb können gerissene Conti Riemen auch nicht mehr durch solche ersetzt werden. In Folge dessen wird auf Gates umgerüstet. Ich werde mein Bike nun auch vor dem Urlaub dort hin senden. Porto wird von Canyon übernommen.


----------



## Janideluxe (6. April 2018)

Hi Zusammen,
ich habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Servicemitarebiter hat mir am Telefon zugesagt, dass der Riemen auf Gates getauscht wird. Ich soll einen Service Request aufmachen und dann meldet sich Canyon, Terminabsprache etc. die schicken einen Versandaufkleber und dann gehts los....hört sich bisher echt "vernünftig" an. Danke für Eure Infos !
Glücklicherweise ist mein "altes" Radl noch a Start, so dass ich die Abwesenheit überbrücken kann...
Sonnige Grüße aus München


----------



## Janideluxe (26. April 2018)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Kurzes Update meinerseits: Rad ist am 17.4 an Canyon geschickt worden; 2 Tage später Anruf durch den Service mit Bestätigung, dass auf Gates umgerüstet werden wird.
Leider sind gerade keine Teile da, deswegen wird es ca 3 Wochen dauern bis das Rad zurückkommt.
Bis hierhin muss ich sagen: Service im Rahmen meiner Erwartung bis auf die grundsätzliche Tatsache, dass Canyon sich bzgl. einer Rückrufaktion - was den Riemen betrifft - „offener“ verhalten sollte....
(Don‘t call it a Rückruf) ;-)


----------



## ro_k_ (3. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe hier schon öfter mitgelesen und seit August letzten Jahres ein Commuter 7.0. Mit dem Fahrrad bin ich jeden Arbeitstag ca. 20 bis 30 km unterwegs. Quietschen des Conti-Riemens, knarzen des Vorbaus (CANYON H29 COCKPIT) und blank polierte Taschenaufnahmen (Gepäckträger) sind mir bekannte Themen. Dennoch war ich vom Design und den Fahreigenschaften immer wieder begeistert. 

Leider ist mir Mitte Februar mitten auf einer Straßenkreuzung im Antritt der Riemen gerissen mit der Folge mich schwer hinzuledern. Meine Gewährleistungsanfrage bei Canyon ergab bereits vor einsenden des Fahrrads, dass der Antrieb auf Gates umgebaut wird. Dies wurde damals übrigens damit begründet, dass Conti zeitnah keine Ersatzteile liefern kann und damit eine längere Wartezeit für mich vermieden werden soll. 

Seit dem 22. Februar ist mein Commuter nun bei Canyon. Aus anfänglichen drei Wochen Reparaturdauer sind mittlerweile über zwei Monate geworden. Als es mir zu bunt wurde, dass mir nach Ablauf der jeweiligen Fristen immer wieder ein neuer Grund genannt wurde warum das Fahrrad noch nicht zurück geschickt wurde, habe ich mal auf den Zahn gefühlt. Also erhielt ich nach über zwei Monaten einen unerwarteten Anruf eines Canyon-Mitarbeiters, der mir offenbarte, dass sie nicht sagen können, wann ich mein Fahrrad wieder zurück bekäme. Der Gates-Antrieb würde wohl nicht auf den vorhandenen Rahmen passen und eine technische Lösung hätten sie auch noch nicht. 

Der Mitarbeiter hat mir dann angeboten, mir den Kaufpreis zurück zu erstatten. Da es sich um ein Leasingfahrrad handelt habe ich mal bei meiner Firma nachgefragt, wie es sich in so einem Fall vertraglich verhält, da Rückgaben eigentlich lt. Leasingvertrag ausgeschlossen sind. 

Ich habe Canyon parallel den Vorschlag gemacht mein Commuter 7.0 gegen ein Commuter 7.0 aus dem FACTORY OUTLET% (bereits auf Gates umgerüstet) zu tauschen. Die Antwort wahr erstaunlicherweise, dass mein eigenes Fahrrad diese Woche noch umgerüstet werden soll und an mich zurück geschickt wird. Leider kann ich dem mittlerweile kein Glauben mehr schenken.

Ich freue mich für alle, die bereits erfolgreich auf Gates haben umrüsten lassen. Kann aber momentan keinem mit einem Commuter 7.0 dazu raten sein Fahrrad prophylaktisch zur Umrüstung an Canyon zu schicken.


----------



## _Philipp__ (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

können die Commuter Fahrer unter euch mal bitte die Überstandshöhe (Länge Boden - Oberkante Oberrohr im erste Drittel von der Sattelstütze entfernt) messen?
Es geht mir um die Rahmengrößen L und XL für den Rahmen mit klassischem Vorbau (CANYON U13 URBAN AL) - Commuter 3.0 - 6.0

Die Hotline konnte leider nicht helfen und muss erst die Technik kontaktieren, was mehrere Tage dauern soll?!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2018)

Heute kam für das Rad meiner Frau die Aufforderung nicht mehr damit zu fahren, da die Gefahr eines Riemenrisses besteht.
Es gibt noch keine Lösung oder Infos wie es weiter geht.
So gut ich diese Mail finde, so unbefriedigend finde ich das Resultat. 
Meine Frau fährt mit dem Rad täglich zur Arbeit. Jetzt Bus? Bei dem Wetter und extra zahlen? Uncool!


----------



## ro_k_ (9. Mai 2018)

Ich habe die Nachricht Gestern auch bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass ab dem 16. Mai weitere Hinweise folgen.

Außerdem habe ich Gestern von Canyon einen Anruf erhalten, dass mein Fahrrad, dass sich ja nach einem Riemenriss seit dem 22. Februar bei Canyon zur Reparatur befindet, repariert wurde und auf dem Weg zu mir ist (Sendungsverfolgung bestätigt das).

Wenn ich mein Commuter 7.0 zurück habe, kann ich ja berichten, was gemacht wurde.


----------



## alb (11. Mai 2018)

Liebe Leidensgenossen,
auch ich werde nun mein Commuter einsenden und stehe vor einem mittelschweren Problem: Wie kommt das Rad nach Koblenz?
Den damaligen Karton habe ich natürlich schon entsorgt....heute dann vom freundlichen Händler nebenan einen Ersatz beschafft. Maß 160x82x25cm. Und schon fängt das Dilemma an....Gurtmaß > 360cm. Von Canyon bekomme ich keinen Versandschein, sondern kann im Nachgang bis 35€ abrechnen.

*Wie schickt ihr eure Bikes nach Koblenz?*
DHL...zu groß. Hermes...zu groß. 
Vielen Dank und sportliche Grüße.


----------



## ro_k_ (15. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich hatte noch den Originalkarton. Aber für andere Sendungen habe ich schon mal die Umverpackung angepasst. Wenn der Karton vom Fahrradhändler zu groß ist, kann man den nicht passend schneiden. Mit genug Paketband drumherum hält das dann auch.


----------



## ro_k_ (15. Mai 2018)

ro_k_ schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich Gestern von Canyon einen Anruf erhalten, dass mein Fahrrad, dass sich ja nach einem Riemenriss seit dem 22. Februar bei Canyon zur Reparatur befindet, repariert wurde und auf dem Weg zu mir ist (Sendungsverfolgung bestätigt das).
> 
> Wenn ich mein Commuter 7.0 zurück habe, kann ich ja berichten, was gemacht wurde.



Fahrrad ist zurück. Wurde umgerüstet auf Gates CDX-System. 
Erste Ausfahrt zur Arbeit heute: Läuft


----------



## JieP (22. Mai 2018)

Bikeständer: Ja oder nein.....
Diese Möglichkeit könnte klappen?
https://fullbeam.com.au/collections...-with-upclip-storage-made-in-the-usa-30-grams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lux33 (27. Mai 2018)

Nun gab es ja die Nachricht von Canyon, dass man sich auch ein Umrüstset zuschicken lassen kann und die Umrüstung vom lokalen Bikeshop erledigen lassen kann. 
Auf meine Rückfrage, ob ich dann weiterhin bei Canyon Garantie auf die Antriebsteile habe, kam noch keine Antwort.


----------



## oliver7701 (1. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte jetzt eine längere Prozedur mit nun hoffentlich gutem Ausgang. Der Conti Riemen ist mir insgesamt vier mal gerissen. Nach Aussage von Canyon im April 2018 wird der Conti nicht mehr verbaut. Es bestünde allerdings die Möglichkeit einen kostenlosen Umbau auf Gates durchführen zu lassen. Stand April 2018 allerdings ausschließlich per Retourschein (also Einschicken) in Koblenz. Nach meiner Recherche sollte das so 3-4 Wochen dauern. Gesagt getan. Ich habe das Bike dann Ende April eingeschickt, so dass ich nach 3 1/2 Wochen Urlaub wieder damit zur Arbeit fahren kann. Während meines Urlaubes habe ich leider nichts von Canyon gehört. Auf Grund des Aufenthaltes auf einem anderen Kontinent habe ich einen Freund gebeten sich bei Canyon nach dem Stand zu erkundigen. Er ist insgesamt drei mal nach jeweils 50 min. aus der Hotline Leitung geflogen und hat daraufhin vollkommen zu Recht aufgegeben. Zwischenzeitlich kam dann die große Rückrufaktion für alle Commuter-Conti-Riemen-Fahrer mit zwei Optionen (1. Einschicken, 2. Riemen, Kurbel und Ritzel vom Händler des Vertrauens umbauen lassen und die Lohnrechnung zu Canyon senden). Als ich dann wieder hier angekommen bin, stand ich vor also vor einem Problem. STUNDENlange Versuche... und ich habe niemanden zu sprechen bekommen. Erst nach einem öffentlichen Hilferuf auf deren Facebook Seite konnte ein Kontakt hergestellt werden.

Man hat den Vorgang umgehend geprüft und festgestellt, dass das Bike nach dem Eingang nicht in deren System aufgenommen wurde. Entschuldigung und Taten folgen umgehend. Daraufhin hat man festgestellt, dass der Exzenter meines Rahmens gerissen wäre. Ein Rahmentausch vom 2016er auf das 2018er Modell wäre nicht möglich. Deshalb wolle man mir eine Rückabwicklung des Kaufvertrages anbieten. Für ein >=20.000 km Bike auf den ersten Blick ein guter Deal. Jedoch hätte ich dann ohne wirkliche Alternativen dagestanden! Das aktuelle Commuter 5.0 ist nicht mehr im Entferntesten so hochwertig ausgestattet wie damals (Bremsen, keine VCLS-Sattelstütze, Tubus für zu kleine Taschen etc.). Lediglich das 8.0. hätte mich von der Ausstattung zufrieden gestellt. Dort ist der Gepäckträger allerdings richtig beschissen und man liest permanent von Geräuschen in der Vorbaukonstruktion. Was also nun? Das ganze Netz nach Commuter Alternativen durchsucht:


Bulls Urban 11S Beltdrive (2018) - 28 Zoll 11N Diamant - forrest green
Ghost Square Urban X 7.8 AL
CONTOURA „Werkmeister"
Vortrieb Modell 1 Herren Komplettrad
Rose, Black Lava 2
Radon Bikes, urban supreme (nur mit Kette)
Specialized Source Eleven Disc (2016)

Keines der Bikes hat jedoch das Gesamtpaket des Commuters ersetzen können, dass ich so schätze (vollkommen gecleanter Rahmen mit innenverlegten Zügen, aufs Wesentliche reduziert, sportlich & ergonomisch, stylisch etc.). Das Rose Black Lava 2 ist ein gutes Beispiel. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein gutes, grundsolides Bike. Allerdings habe ich in meinem Leben selten etwas spießigeres gesehen. Mit diesem Bike im Alltag würde man wie die Lehrer von "Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht" rüberkommen. Also habe ich mich entschlossen das Canyon Commuter 8.0 zu bestellen. Lieferzeit 3 Monate!!!! Hölle! Als ich dann einen Anruf von Canyon bekam und erwähnte, dass ich unter keinen Umständen 3 Monate warten kann, war man so kulant mein Bike nun auf einen 2018er Commuter 5.0 Rahmen umzubauen. Ich kann also all meine geschätzten Teile behalten, spare 1.000 EUR Aufpreis, bekomme den Gates Antrieb und wäre dann somit glücklich. Einziger Wermutstropfen sind weitere 3 Wochen Wartezeit, da der Rahmen aus der aktuellen Produktion genommen werden muss.

Fazit: Erst mal glücklich und nun auf die tatsächliche Wartezeit gespannt. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## ro_k_ (1. Juni 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Keines der Bikes hat jedoch das Gesamtpaket des Commuters ersetzen können, dass ich so schätze (vollkommen gecleanter Rahmen mit innenverlegten Zügen, aufs Wesentliche reduziert, sportlich & ergonomisch, stylisch etc.).


Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Während meines dreimonatigen Reparaturprozesses hatte ich mich auch nach Alternativen umgesehen. Hätte ich mein Commuter nicht wieder bekommen, wäre es wohl ein Specialized Sirrus Elite EQ geworden. Zwar wieder mit Kette und Kettenschaltung aber den Kompromiss wäre ich eingegangen.

Übrigens sieht es so aus, als würden alle umgerüsteten Commuter einen Gates CDX-Riemen bekommen wohingegen die 2018er Modelle mit dem CDN-Riemen angeben sind.

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass die angekündigte Wartezeit von Canyon auch einigermaßen eingehalten wird.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich würde auch gerne mein Feedback geben. Hab mir vor 3 Monaten das 5.0 in grün In der Rahmengröße L zugelegt. 

Ich muss sagen ich bin nun nach ca 250km recht zufrieden. Als positiv stellt sich in meinen Augen der Rahmen und die Gabel hervor. Die Verarbeitung sieht einfach top aus und es ist schön leicht. Auch die Laufräder und selbst die Bremsen haben einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Kein quietschen - saubere Verzögerung. 

Für den Gepäckträger habe ich mir die Standard Ortlieb Taschen geholt. Auch hiermit und mit den Schutzblechen bin ich vollstens zufrieden. 

Das Licht ist in meinen Augen der Wahnsinn!

Einzig die Schaltung finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Schaltvorgänge sind präzise - aber in manchen Gängen (vor allem Gang 4, 7 und 8) habe ich ein leicht mahlendes bzw knarzendes Geräusch seit Kilometer 1. Dies stört das sonnst flüsterleise Fahrrad. Des Weiteren habe ich oft Handgelenksschmerzen - meine Handgelenke knicken gerne nach außen- somit erhöht sich der Druck auf der Handballenaußenseite. 

Würde hier der Neigungswinkel des Lenkers was ändern? Habe diesen gerade bei 0 Grad. Wenn ja, in welche Richting sollte ich gehen?

Und das Knarzen. Die Nexus Nabe ins Ölbad legen?


----------



## oliver7701 (21. Juni 2018)

Cocolores_1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich würde auch gerne mein Feedback geben. Hab mir vor 3 Monaten das 5.0 in grün In der Rahmengröße L zugelegt.
> 
> ...




Krass, ich wusste gar nicht, dass das 5.0 mittlerweile Grip Shift hat. Ich hatte noch "ergonomische" Griffe verbaut. Da liegt deutlich mehr vom Handballen auf. Mit dem Winkel hatte ich dann so lange herumgespielt bis es passte.

Die Nexus wird immer Geräusche machen. Schade, dass Canyon beim 5.0 eine Schaltklasse herunter gegangen ist. Bei mir war es damals der Grund das 5er mit Alfine zu nehmen. Aber selbst die Alfine macht Lärm. Besonders im 8. Gang treten Geräusche auf. Ich habe mich dann im Laufe von tausenden Kilometern irgendewann damit zufrieden gegeben, da das Konzept immer noch Besser als eine herkömmliche Schaltung ist. Das Ölbad habe ich nach ca. 20.000 km gemacht. Eine große Veränderung war danach nicht zu spüren.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil. Achte darau, dass dir die Ortlieb Tasche nicht den Rahmen aufscheuert (s. weiter oben).


----------



## Cocolores_1 (25. Juni 2018)

So schaut meine Hand aktuell aus habe den Winkel des Lenkers auf ca. -10 Grad gestellt. Wenigstens habe ich jetzt einen gleichmäßigen Druck und nicht nur auf einer Seite. Aber unangenehm ist das schon....


----------



## likekiel (25. Juni 2018)

Hat der Rahmen eigentlich spezielle Schutzblechgewinde? Sieht auf den Fotos sehr speziell aus. Frage für das Urban 5.0 welches auf meinem Wunschzettel steht.


----------



## oliver7701 (28. Juni 2018)

likekiel schrieb:


> Hat der Rahmen eigentlich spezielle Schutzblechgewinde? Sieht auf den Fotos sehr speziell aus. Frage für das Urban 5.0 welches auf meinem Wunschzettel steht.



Ich kann nur für das Commuter sprechen. Dort sind sie vorhanden. In der Tiefgarage hat jemand SKS Bleche am Urban. Falls ich das noch mal sehe werde ich darauf achten wie die dort verbaut sind und berichten.


----------



## oliver7701 (28. Juni 2018)

So! Gut 2 Monate, nachdem ich mein Bike zum Riementausch geschickt habe, kam das Paket nun gestern zurück. Zu meinem großen Erstaunen habe ich nun ein schwarzen Rahmen. Nach dem ersten Schock beim Auspacken fand ich das dann aber doch letztendlich ganz gut. Mit meiner verbauten Ausstattung vom alten Bike sieht das ganz ok aus. Das Ganze natürlich komplett auf Gates CDN 115T umgerüstet. Also neue Kurbel, Ritzel und Riemen. Leider gibt es dieses Riemenmodell nicht in rot, das wäre ein schöner Kontrast zum schwarzen Rahmen gewesen.


*Die Lieferung von meinem neuen, alten Bike war leider nicht komplett.* Während der zweimonatigen Canyon-Odyssee ist die vordere



Safe-Lock-Achse (ich hatte für den Übergang zum Glück noch einen Schnellspanner im Portfolio)  


meine Klingel


meine Quadlock Halterung

bei Canyon verloren gegangen. Die auf den neuen Rahmen umgerüsteten Bremsen sind katastrophal eingestellt (unglaublich langer Hebelweg ohne Druckpunkt). Darüber hinaus schleift die Vorderradbremse noch.


Glücklicherweise hatte ich dann gestern direkt eine freundliche Mitarbeiterin ans Telefon bekommen. Sie kümmert sich nun und ich warte auf Rückruf. Stay tuned….


----------



## likekiel (28. Juni 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur für das Commuter sprechen. Dort sind sie vorhanden. In der Tiefgarage hat jemand SKS Bleche am Urban. Falls ich das noch mal sehe werde ich darauf achten wie die dort verbaut sind und berichten.



Danke, mich würde interessieren ob dies temporäre zum Stecken, oder fest verbaute sind. Das Commuter und das Urban haben die gleichen Rahmen, daher ist deine Info übertragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner77 (30. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich selber interessiere mich für den Commuter 4.0, da ich ehrlich gesagt Rädern mit Riemenantrieb ein wenig skeptisch gegenüber stehe.

Die Frage die ich mir allerdings stelle, was passen da max. für Reifen von der Breite drauf, mal abgesehen von dem Schwalbe Modell, was verbaut ist.

Hat hier schon jemand von euch schon andere Hersteller/Modelle ausprobiert?


----------



## Hans-Peeter (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Commuter 4.0 neu gekauft, um den täglichen Arbeitsweg zurückzulegen. Nun bin ich etwas verwirrt, dass keine Schrauben für Flaschenhalter oder die Reflektoren vorhanden sind. Es sind nur diese kleinen Gummischrauben in den Gewinden. Welche Größe und Länge muss ich denn besorgen?

Das ist nun das erste mal, dass ich mich auf meinen Arbeitsweg freue


----------



## oliver7701 (11. Juli 2018)

Hans-Peeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> .... Es sind nur diese kleinen Gummischrauben in den Gewinden. Welche Größe und Länge muss ich denn besorgen?
> 
> ....



Hi, das dürfte das Flaschenhalter Standartmaß M5x15mm sein. Bei den meisten Haltern sind die Schrauben ja dabei. Ich kann an dieser Stelle übrigens sehr das Produkt "fidlock" empfehlen. Ich habe es verbaut und will nichts anderes mehr. Dezenter kann man einen Flaschenhalter nicht unterbringen! Werde es nun auch noch am MTB nachrüsten:

http://www.fidlock.com/bottletwist.html


----------



## oliver7701 (11. Juli 2018)

likekiel schrieb:


> Danke, mich würde interessieren ob dies temporäre zum Stecken, oder fest verbaute sind. Das Commuter und das Urban haben die gleichen Rahmen, daher ist deine Info übertragbar.



So, ich konnte dann mal ein paar Fotos vom gepimpten Urban in der Tiefgarage machen...


----------



## _eddy (11. Juli 2018)

Tachchen in die Runde. Die tage soll mein Commuter 5.0 bei mir eintreffen. Hat hier jemand den Umbau vom Nexus 8 Gripshifter auf den Alfine 8 Rapidfire vorgenommen? Mich schreckt Gripshift ein wenig ab, da die Auswahl an Lenkergriffen sehr bescheiden ist.


----------



## oliver7701 (11. Juli 2018)

_eddy schrieb:


> Tachchen in die Runde. Die tage soll mein Commuter 5.0 bei mir eintreffen. Hat hier jemand den Umbau vom Nexus 8 Gripshifter auf den Alfine 8 Rapidfire vorgenommen? Mich schreckt Gripshift ein wenig ab, da die Auswahl an Lenkergriffen sehr bescheiden ist.



Letztendlich eine Geschmacksfrage. Ich persönlich bin ein Rapid Fire Freund und würde es sofort umrüsten. Gerade in der City muss man schneller hin und her Schalten als z.B. bei einem Tourenrad. Ich kann den Gripshift-Schritt von Canyon nicht nachvollziehen...

Anbei ein etwas älteres Umbauvideo:


----------



## _eddy (11. Juli 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Letztendlich eine Geschmacksfrage. Ich persönlich bin ein Rapid Fire Freund und würde es sofort umrüsten. Gerade in der City muss man schneller hin und her Schalten als z.B. bei einem Tourenrad. Ich kann den Gripshift-Schritt von Canyon nicht nachvollziehen...



Naja die Nexus ist halt nur mit Grip Shift zu kaufen und diese ist eben beim 5er verbaut. So wie ich das verstehe, war die Alfine erst am 5er und nun am teureren 6er. Ich werd mir mal nen Shifter bestellen und schauen, ob ich das hinbekomme


----------



## oliver7701 (12. Juli 2018)

Viel Erfolg und berichte mal


----------



## _eddy (18. Juli 2018)

So. Konnte das Rad jetzt ausgiebig testen. Bin vorher einen Tourer (Singlespeed) mit Gepäckträger, Licht etc. gefahren und wollte gerne mal was mit Schaltung und "breiteren" Reifen haben. Gewicht war für mich zweitrangig. Das ist auch beim 5.0er höher, als bei meinem vorherigen Rad. Stört mich aber nicht.

Aufbau war easy. Überrascht war ich dann tatsächlich, wie klein das Rad doch daher kommt. Sah bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit Freundin (sie fährt ein VSF) schon ein wenig ulkig aus.
Erste Umstellung war für mich die Kurbellänge, da an meinem alten eine 175er Krubel dran ist. Ansonsten fährt sich das Rad natürlich dennoch sehr wendig und steif, da Alu. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich bis jetzt sehr zurfrieden. Nächste Woche wird dann noch die Schaltung gewechselt. Dass lasse ich machen, da ich mich a) nicht so recht rantraue und b) auch nicht die Nerven dafür habe. 

Was mich gewundert hat, dass Canyon ja Hexlox für die Räder ausliefert. Hier waren Sicherungen für die Räder und den Sattel dabei, nicht aber für die Sattelstange. Was für mich wenig Sinn ergibt. Als Dieb gehe ich doch zuerst an die Sattelstange, bevor ich mir die Mühe machen, den Sattel zu entwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likekiel (18. Juli 2018)

Bei meinem Commuter ist auf der Sattelklemme zwar ein Schloss aufgedruckt, aber es kann ganz normal mit nem Sechkannt auf uns zu geschraubt werden. Habe den Sinn noch nicht ganz geblickt.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (18. Juli 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Hi, das dürfte das Flaschenhalter Standartmaß M5x15mm sein. Bei den meisten Haltern sind die Schrauben ja dabei. Ich kann an dieser Stelle übrigens sehr das Produkt "fidlock" empfehlen. Ich habe es verbaut und will nichts anderes mehr. Dezenter kann man einen Flaschenhalter nicht unterbringen! Werde es nun auch noch am MTB nachrüsten:
> 
> http://www.fidlock.com/bottletwist.html



Danke für die Hilfe! Fidlock scheint wirklich eine super schlanke Lösung zu sein.

Nun wollte ich mir einen Ersatzschlauch in die Tasche machen und bin etwas überfragt: Welchen Schlauch nehme ich denn für 27,5 Zoll x 1,35. Ich finde erstmal nur Schläuche für dickere Reifen.


----------



## _eddy (24. Juli 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg und berichte mal



So. Gestern das Rad in den Laden gebracht und heute wieder abgeholt. 20€ hat der Umbau gekostet (das wars doch Wert). Nun also 8fach Alfine Rapidfire Shifter an der Nexus dran. Wunderbar und endlich auch Platz auf den Lenkergriffen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. August 2018)

Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei 175? Das empfohlene S kommt mir vor wie ein Kinderrad mit 566 Oberrohr.


----------



## likekiel (7. August 2018)

S wird viel zu klein sein. M sollte es schon sein. Der Rahmen fällt klein aus.


----------



## bytecrafter (7. August 2018)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße fahrt ihr bei 175? Das empfohlene S kommt mir vor wie ein Kinderrad mit 566 Oberrohr.



Ich selbst habe lediglich Erfahrungen mit dem Commuter 8.0. Bei einer Größe von 175 wurde mir ebenfalls die Rahmengröße S berechnet. Bestellt habe ich dann einen M-Rahmen, noch besser passen würde mir vermutlich ein L-Rahmen 
Bei den Urban bzw. Commuter-Modellen <= 6.0 kannst du zumindest noch mit dem Vorbau variieren bei den anderen muss er passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingthom (8. August 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,
Ich habe seit kurzem das Commuter 6.0 in schwarz und bin vom Design her absolut begeistert. Was für ein wendiges Bike. Leider hatte ich auch zuvor das Größenproblem. Bin selbst 175 groß und der Rechner bei Canyon warf immer die Empfehlung Größe S raus, egal wie ich in den Einstellungen gespielt habe. Kurze Rede, langer Sinn: es wurde dann in S bestellt und einen Tag nach dem es angekommen war, ging es postwendend zurück. Es war viel zu klein und die Sattelstütze musste bis über Max rausgezogen werden. Jetzt habe ich es in M und es passt sehr gut, ist aber auch sehr kompakt...Aufbau war unproblematisch, einzig die schleifenden Bremsscheiben vorne und hinten nerven etwas und machen Geräusche, das werde ich aber noch beim Schrauber meines Vertrauens in Gang bringen. Lohnt es sich eigentlich bei so etwas Canyon anzuschreiben? Sind die kulant und übernehmen was? Habe keine Lust wegen Kleinigkeiten das Rad einzuschicken.


----------



## Ju1337 (15. August 2018)

Hallo, ist hier noch jemand aktiv?
Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Fahrrad zuzulegen und bin (durch einen Freund) auf das Canyon Commuter 5.0 aufmerksam gemacht worden. Nun bin ich natürlich am überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist. Arbeitsweg wären so 15-20 km am Tag. In wie fern bringt der Riemen einen Vorteil, bzw. macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn sich für eine Kette zu entscheiden, oder sogar das 6.0 zu nehmen? Wohne in NRW, Strecke besteht aus Asphalt / Schotter. 

Grüße,
Jukian


----------



## Patrici73 (20. August 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich habe keine Erfahrungsberichte über das Canyon Commuter 5.0 gefunden. Insofern habe ich einfach mal meine Eindrücke geschildet.
> 
> 
> Erwartung:
> ...




Oliver 7701 ist hier ja der Ansprechpartner in Sachen Commuter. 
Hallo Oliver, ich fahre zur Zeit ein Cannondale urban Bike mit Curano Alu Schutzblechen, 8 Gang Alfine und Gates Carbon.
Es soll nun etwas Neues sein und da bin ich auf die Commuter Serie gekommen.

Es könnte das Commuter 8.0, oder 6.0 werden vom Design her sprechen Sie mich am ehesten an. 

Jedoch wurde mir bei Canyon für die Belange Radweg, Sandweg auch ,mal durch den Wald (auf den Wegen )mit den Kids davon abgeraten und das Pathlite empfohlen.
Was kannst du dazu sagen als Allrounder Fahrer?


----------



## ro_k_ (21. August 2018)

Patrici73 schrieb:


> Jedoch wurde mir bei Canyon für die Belange Radweg, Sandweg auch ,mal durch den Wald (auf den Wegen )mit den Kids davon abgeraten und das Pathlite empfohlen.


Hi,
ich habe ein Commuter 7.0 und fahre damit ab und zu auch durch den Wald. Es geht zwar etwas langsamer und wegen der fehlenden Federgabel mit mangelndem Komfort, aber um mit den Kindern mitzuhalten reicht es allemal. Aber die Kojak-Reifen sind echt rutschig auf Schotter. Bei Kurvenfahrten muss mann also Obacht walten lassen.

Ich habe mich übrigens bewusst für das Commuter entschieden, weil dieses Modell neben den Schutzblechen, einen Gepäckträger und die integrierte Beleuchtung besitzt. Für meinen Weg ins Büro also ideal.
Das Pathlite ist hingegen "nackt", besitzt dafür aber eine Federgabel. Du musst entscheiden, welches Bike für Dein Hauptanwendungsfeld am besten geeignet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ro_k_ (21. August 2018)

Ju1337 schrieb:


> In wie fern bringt der Riemen einen Vorteil, bzw. macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn sich für eine Kette zu entscheiden, oder sogar das 6.0 zu nehmen? Wohne in NRW, Strecke besteht aus Asphalt / Schotter.
> Grüße,
> Jukian


Bei meinem Commuter 6.0 habe ich seit diesem Jahr den CDX Carbon Belt von Gates drauf (umgerüstet von Continental-Riemen durch Canyon). Seit dem vermisse ich die Kette noch weniger. Für mich als klassischer Endnutzer (gebe mein Fahrrad zur Wartung in die Werkstatt) ist die absolute Stille des Riemen-Antriebs der einzige Vorteil. Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Nachteil zur Kette. Was mir manchmal fehlt, sind ein paar höhere Gänge. Die sind aber nunmal nur mit Kettenschaltung bezahlbar.

Viel mehr führte die restliche Ausstattung des Commuters (Schutzbleche, Beleuchtung und Gepäckträger) zu meinem Entschluss mich für dieses Fahrrad zu entscheiden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ju1337 (21. August 2018)

ro_k_ schrieb:


> Bei meinem Commuter 6.0 habe ich seit diesem Jahr den CDX Carbon Belt von Gates drauf (umgerüstet von Continental-Riemen durch Canyon). Seit dem vermisse ich die Kette noch weniger. Für mich als klassischer Endnutzer (gebe mein Fahrrad zur Wartung in die Werkstatt) ist die absolute Stille des Riemen-Antriebs der einzige Vorteil. Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Nachteil zur Kette. Was mir manchmal fehlt, sind ein paar höhere Gänge. Die sind aber nunmal nur mit Kettenschaltung bezahlbar.
> 
> Viel mehr führte die restliche Ausstattung des Commuters (Schutzbleche, Beleuchtung und Gepäckträger) zu meinem Entschluss mich für dieses Fahrrad zu entscheiden.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Hallo und danke für die Antwort. Bin in der Zwischenzeit allerdings schon einen Schritt weiter und war zum Probefahren in Koblenz. Kann mich nun leider immernoch nicht zwischen 5.0 und 6.0 entscheiden. Arbeitsweg ist wie gesagt Asphalt / Radweg bzw Schotter am Kanal - 11 Gänge sind also eigentlich über - allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob mich die Nexus-Schaltung beim 5.0 durch den Drehgriff nicht schnell nervt.. 

Zweiter Gedanke war noch evtl. auf die 2019er Modelle zu warten. (Wenn denn welche kommen.) Mussten ja wenn auch demnächst angekündigt werden. 
Weiß diesbezüglich vielleicht schon jemand mehr?

Gruß, Julian


----------



## ro_k_ (22. August 2018)

Ich würde mit dem Drehgriff wahrscheinlich nicht warm werden. Übrigens hat hier ein anderer User seinen Drehgriff gegen einen 8fach Alfine Rapidfire Shifter gewechselt (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-commuter-5-0-erfahrungsbericht.813397/page-6#post-15396179).
Ist wahrscheinlich günstiger als der Aufpreis von 5.0 auf 6.0


----------



## baden_biker (25. August 2018)

.


----------



## oliver7701 (31. August 2018)

Ju1337 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist hier noch jemand aktiv?
> Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Fahrrad zuzulegen und bin (durch einen Freund) auf das Canyon Commuter 5.0 aufmerksam gemacht worden. Nun bin ich natürlich am überlegen ob es sinnvoll ist. Arbeitsweg wären so 15-20 km am Tag. In wie fern bringt der Riemen einen Vorteil, bzw. macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn sich für eine Kette zu entscheiden, oder sogar das 6.0 zu nehmen? Wohne in NRW, Strecke besteht aus Asphalt / Schotter.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jukian



Hi Jukian,
das 8.0 hat die beste Ausstattung, ich finde das Design vom 5./6.0 jedoch irgendwo alltagspraktischer. Zum einem hat man hier den deutlich besseren Gepäckträger, den du auf beiden Seiten voll beladen kannst, ohne dass du im Gegensatz zum 8.0 mit Schleifgeräuschen und zu kleinen Taschen rechnen musst, und zum anderen weil man einfach deutlich leichter an alle wesentlichen Bauteile am vorderen Radbereich dran kommst. Das 8.0. sieht geil aus, würde ich aber ausschließlich bevorzugen, wenn ich nur kurze Strecken in der Stadt hätte.

Das 5 oder 6.0 ist m.E. das perfekte Allround-Bike. Schnee, Matsch, Trasse, Schotter, ... bei mir performed das auf allen Strecken. Ich düse auch mit meinem Kleinen durch den Wald, den Croozer hatte ich da allerdings nicht dran, würde aber auch gehen. Canyon rät grundsätzlich davon ab. Die Pahtlite Empfehlung ist ne Frechheit. Das ist ungefähr so als ob du nach einem Passat fragst und dir ein Sirocco empfohlen wird 

Warten auf neue Modelle ist so ne Sache. Beim letzten Mal wurden die Modelle von den Anbauteilen downgegradet und dafür teurer gemacht. Die Sattelstütze, die ich z.B. so schätze, wird jetzt nur noch beim 8.0. verbaut. Ich hatte die damals im 5.0. Selbiges gilt beim Downgrade bei der Schaltung. Aus Alfine wurde Nexus.

Alleine schon deshalb würde ganz klar das 6.0 bevorzugen. Das 5.0 hat die Nexus verbaut, das 6.0 die Alfine (und dann auch noch 11fach). Diese ist DEUTLICH robuster und langlebiger.

VG
Oli


----------



## Patrici73 (31. August 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Hi Jukian,
> das 8.0 hat die beste Ausstattung, ich finde das Design vom 5./6.0 jedoch irgendwo alltagspraktischer. Zum einem hat man hier den deutlich besseren Gepäckträger, den du auf beiden Seiten voll beladen kannst, ohne dass du im Gegensatz zum 8.0 mit Schleifgeräuschen und zu kleinen Taschen rechnen musst, und zum anderen weil man einfach deutlich leichter an alle wesentlichen Bauteile am vorderen Radbereich dran kommst. Das 8.0. sieht geil aus, würde ich aber ausschließlich bevorzugen, wenn ich nur kurze Strecken in der Stadt hätte.
> 
> Das 5 oder 6.0 ist m.E. das perfekte Allround-Bike. Schnee, Matsch, Trasse, Schotter, ... bei mir performed das auf allen Strecken. Ich düse auch mit meinem Kleinen durch den Wald, den Croozer hatte ich da allerdings nicht dran, würde aber auch gehen. Canyon rät grundsätzlich davon ab. Die Pahtlite Empfehlung ist ne Frechheit. Das ist ungefähr so als ob du nach einem Passat fragst und dir ein Sirocco empfohlen wird
> ...



Das heißt es ist nicht wie Canyon sagt ein reines Stadtrad, sondern kann auf sandigen Radwegen an der Küste gefahren werden und auf Waldwegen mit den Kids?
Der Kojak ist nicht überfordert damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (1. September 2018)

Was sollen eigentlich die komischen Rahmengrößenempfehlungen von Canyon? Das passt doch vorn und hinten nicht. Mind. 1 Rahmengröße zu klein, das wirkt ja wirklich völlig amateurhaft !!


----------



## oliver7701 (3. September 2018)

Patrici73 schrieb:


> Das heißt es ist nicht wie Canyon sagt ein reines Stadtrad, sondern kann auf sandigen Radwegen an der Küste gefahren werden und auf Waldwegen mit den Kids?
> Der Kojak ist nicht überfordert damit?



Also ich fahre das Rad seit 2 Jahren auf jedem erdenklichen Terrain (Singletrails und Downhill jetzt mal ausgeschlossen). Das ein Reifen mit Profil sicherer für Schlamm und Schnee ist, steht außer Frage. Ich komme jedoch sehr gut mit dem Rad und dem Kojak außerhalb von asphaltierten Flächen aus.


----------



## Ju1337 (3. September 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Hi Jukian,
> das 8.0 hat die beste Ausstattung, ich finde das Design vom 5./6.0 jedoch irgendwo alltagspraktischer. Zum einem hat man hier den deutlich besseren Gepäckträger, den du auf beiden Seiten voll beladen kannst, ohne dass du im Gegensatz zum 8.0 mit Schleifgeräuschen und zu kleinen Taschen rechnen musst, und zum anderen weil man einfach deutlich leichter an alle wesentlichen Bauteile am vorderen Radbereich dran kommst. Das 8.0. sieht geil aus, würde ich aber ausschließlich bevorzugen, wenn ich nur kurze Strecken in der Stadt hätte.
> 
> Das 5 oder 6.0 ist m.E. das perfekte Allround-Bike. Schnee, Matsch, Trasse, Schotter, ... bei mir performed das auf allen Strecken. Ich düse auch mit meinem Kleinen durch den Wald, den Croozer hatte ich da allerdings nicht dran, würde aber auch gehen. Canyon rät grundsätzlich davon ab. Die Pahtlite Empfehlung ist ne Frechheit. Das ist ungefähr so als ob du nach einem Passat fragst und dir ein Sirocco empfohlen wird
> ...



Hallo!
Erstmal danke für diese ausführliche Antwort! Habe mich jetzt für das 6.0 entschieden, in schwarz. Spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken das ganze zu stornieren und auf Petrol zu wechseln - Petrol ist nämlich ab Lager lieferbar, schwarz erst Ende Oktober. (wenn die Zeit denn passt)

Das mit dem warten auf neue Modelle spare ich mir. Es sollen (lt. Support) neue Modelle kommen, allerdings mit einer geschätzten Lieferzeit bis Mitte nächsten Jahres und das ist mir dann doch zu spät.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (5. September 2018)

Ich habe nun seit Kurzem das Commuter 4.0-Rad. Tatsächlich habe ich es nun auch schon erfolgreich auf vielen verschiedenen Terrains eingesetzt, aber was mich am meisten stört ist der Pendlerweg: Ich fahre jeden Tag 20km zur Arbeit hin und jedes mal verliere ich die Kette vorne. Manchmal springt sie so unglücklich zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenschutz, dass ich sie mit hohem Kraftaufwand wieder herausbekomme. So langsam ist es auch peinlich auf der Arbeit immer mit schwarzen Fingern aufzukreuzen..

Was mache ich denn falsch? Ich habe schon herausgefunden, dass zu schnelles Hochschalten das Herausspringen garantiert, aber manchmal verliere ich sie auch nur wegen einer kleinen Unebenheit. Was kann ich tun??


----------



## oliver7701 (6. September 2018)

Auch wenn der Zug bereits abgefahren ist, aber warum hast du keins mit Riemen genommen? Die Kriterien "Wartungs- und Schmutzfrei" zeichnen ein Commuter doch schließlich aus 

Zum Problem: Hotline kontaktieren und darauf drängen, dass das Problem von einer Fachwerkstatt bei dir auf deren Kosten behoben wird. Kann ja eigentlich nur mit der Kettenspannung zu tun haben/bzw. Enstellungssache. Ich denke nicht, dass ein Defekt vorliegt.


----------



## Ju1337 (6. September 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Zug bereits abgefahren ist, aber warum hast du keins mit Riemen genommen? Die Kriterien "Wartungs- und Schmutzfrei" zeichnen ein Commuter doch schließlich aus
> 
> 
> Zum Problem: Hotline kontaktieren und darauf drängen, dass das Problem von einer Fachwerkstatt bei dir auf deren Kosten behoben wird. Kann ja eigentlich nur mit der Kettenspannung zu tun haben/bzw. Enstellungssache. Ich denke nicht, dass ein Defekt vorliegt.



Servus,

hab tatsächlich jetzt noch auf Petrol gewechselt - morgen ist der letzte Tag an dem es angeblich versendet werden soll. Hab zu den ganzen Terminverschiebungen heute ungefähr 300 negative Bewertungen gelesen, Mal schauen was bei mir kommt. Wenn sich das so ewig hinauszögert (oder sie es versuchen) werde ich mich wohl nach einer Alternative umschauen müssen.

Geus


----------



## oliver7701 (7. September 2018)

Die avisierten Daten wurden bei mir bis jetzt immer eingehalten. Viel Glück

Hier übrigens mal ein Bild zur Leuchtkraft vom Commuter.


----------



## Ju1337 (7. September 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Die avisierten Daten wurden bei mir bis jetzt immer eingehalten. Viel Glück
> 
> Hier übrigens mal ein Bild zur Leuchtkraft vom Commuter.



Mahlzeit,

ziemlich hell das ganze. Machst also auch gut Strecke mit dem Commuter? 
Rad ist heute nicht rausgegangen - Rechnung wurde (laut facebook Chat) bereits erstellt, letzte Abholung von DHL war 17 Uhr und das hat nicht mehr hingehauen. Bin ich aber auch von ausgegangen, hab Montag Abend neu bestellt & die haben ja auch einiges an Warenausgängen. 
Bin also gespannt auf nächste Woche. 

Grüße


----------



## cadoham (9. September 2018)

@Oliver 
Würdest du aktuell wieder einen Commuter mit Riemen (Gates) und Nabenschaltung wählen,
oder hat sich deine Sichtweise mittlerweile geändert?

Feste Schutzbleche sind vermutlich Pflicht, sodass ein Urban Modell ohne passendem Schuzblechset von Canyon,
eher schwierig nachgerüstet werden kann?`

Ist der Lack wirklich so empfindlich, sodass man den Rahmen am besten mit Schutzfolie überziehen sollte,
oder hält der mit etwas sorgsamen Umgang doch ordentlich?

Es scheint kaum vergleichbare Räder zu geben, die eine vergleichbare cleane und schnörkellose Optik,
wie taugliche Ausstattung zu dem Preis bieten.
Cube, Focus, etc. bieten da meist Modelle an, die einfach furchtbar ausschauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ju1337 (9. September 2018)

cadoham schrieb:


> @Oliver
> Es scheint kaum vergleichbare Räder zu geben, die eine vergleichbare cleane und schnörkellose Optik,
> wie taugliche Ausstattung zu dem Preis bieten.
> Cube, Focus, etc. bieten da meist Modelle an, die einfach furchtbar ausschauen ...



Einer der Gründe weshalb ich mich für das Commuter entschieden hab.


----------



## oliver7701 (10. September 2018)

Guckt mal hier im Thread auf Seite 5 (Beitrag #119) Da habe ich mal versucht vergleichbare Modelle anderer Hersteller aufzulisten. Das Commuter ist m.E. alternativlos. Diese Symbiose aus Sportlich- und Alltagstauglichkeit, verpackt im einem Design, dass auf das Wesentliche reduziert ist, gibt es einfach von keinem anderen Hersteller. Das war auch der Grund warum ich der Marke treu geblieben bin als mal nicht alles so gut lief (langer Service und schlechte Erreichbarkeit bei einem Defekt).

@cadoham, nimm direkt das Commuter und spare dir einen urban-Umbau. Das urban hat mittlerweile anscheinend den gleichen Rahmen. Aber es fehlt natürlich der Nabendynamo, und das Kabel von vorne nach hinten verlegt man bestimmt nicht auch mal einfach so durch den Rahmen  Die von Canyon verbauten Aluschutzbleche sind top. Nachgerüste SKS (Fotos habe ich hier auch irgendwo mal reingestellt), sehen nicht nicht wirklich so burner aus 

Der Rahmen ist in der Tat anfällig für Kratzer. Ist mir aber egal, da täglicher Esel und reiner Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wer keine Kratzer hat fährt nicht genug


----------



## cadoham (10. September 2018)

Das Roadlite SL gefällt mir aufgrund der Komponenten und Gesamtgewicht noch besser, aber hier dürfte es mit dem Schutzblech schlechter aussehen.

Der Commuter 3.0 würde mir reichen, da ich mit der LED Beleuchtung „B+M Ixon IQ Premium“ zufrieden bin. 

Lediglich die billigen Laufräder stören mich beim 3.0


----------



## Ju1337 (10. September 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Guckt mal hier im Thread auf Seite 5 (Beitrag #119) Da habe ich mal versucht vergleichbare Modelle anderer Hersteller aufzulisten. Das Commuter ist m.E. alternativlos.[...]



Hab ich mir auch schon alle angeschaut und bin beim Commuter hängengeblieben. Ist auch eben versendet worden, jetzt heißt es also abwarten wie lange DHL so braucht..


----------



## cadoham (10. September 2018)

Welches Modell hast du genommen?


----------



## Ju1337 (11. September 2018)

cadoham schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast du genommen?


Ist das 6.0 geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingthom (11. September 2018)

Also meine Begeisterung vom 6.0 ist geblieben, bin jetzt seit zwei Monaten damit unterwegs und fahre jeden Tag 20km. Hatte auch auf das 6.0 upgegradet, irgendwie wollte ich dann doch die alfine. Es gibt in der Tat kaum Alternativen aus meiner Sicht. Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Orwell (11. September 2018)

Ich hab mir gestern auch ein 6.0 in silber und M bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Patrici73 (11. September 2018)

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum die Pulverbeschichtung des Rahmens so kratzanfällig ist. Ist das wirklich so?


----------



## Hans-Peeter (11. September 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Die avisierten Daten wurden bei mir bis jetzt immer eingehalten. Viel Glück
> 
> Hier übrigens mal ein Bild zur Leuchtkraft vom Commuter.



Interessant, dass du es erwähnst: Ich wurde heute von einem entgegenkommenden Radfahrer angeschrien, dass ich ihm die "Netzhaut verbrenne". Ich konnte das erst nicht zuordnen, aber dann habe ich doch erstmal angehalten, um diesen Schock zu verdauen. Ich habe die Lampe (welche beim 4.0er auch vorne auf dem Schutzblech sitzt) dann etwas nach unten gebogen. Aber so tief wie sie dort sitzt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie wirklich so blenden kann. Sie ist natürlich super hell, aber der Leuchtkegel ist trotzdem sehr bodennah. Ist euch das auch schon passiert?


----------



## cadoham (11. September 2018)

Orwell schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern auch ein 6.0 in silber und M bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.



Hoffentlich stimmen die Angaben mit Oktober ... 




Ju1337 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch schon alle angeschaut und bin beim Commuter hängengeblieben. Ist auch eben versendet worden, jetzt heißt es also abwarten wie lange DHL so braucht..



Welches Grösse / Farbe hast du denn gewählt?
Viele Modelle sind erst Ende September / Oktober lieferbar.




racingthom schrieb:


> Also meine Begeisterung vom 6.0 ist geblieben, bin jetzt seit zwei Monaten damit unterwegs und fahre jeden Tag 20km.



Ist der Gates Riemen unauffällig?
Wie würdest du die Lackqualität / Haltbarkeit bewerten?


----------



## racingthom (11. September 2018)

Habe das bike in schwarz, was ziemlich schick ist...zur Lackqualität kann ich bislang noch nicht so viel sagen, finde es jetzt nicht so empfindlich, wird man aber wahrscheinlich erst mit der Zeit sehen...Der Gates Riemen läuft bislang einwandfrei, noch kann ich nichts beklagen...Habe bislang so 800km mit dem Rad zurückgelegt


----------



## Ju1337 (12. September 2018)

cadoham schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stimmen die Angaben mit Oktober ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cadoham schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stimmen die Angaben mit Oktober ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

hatte zuerst das 6.0 in schwarz Größe L bestellt. Liefertermin Ende Oktober.
Kurz nach meiner Bestellung war dann das 6.0 in Petrol L lieferbar, habe meine Bestellung darauf hin geändert.

Der Canyon Rechner & beim vermessen wurde mir übrigens M empfohlen, bei der Probefahrt hat sich dann aber rausgestellt das L die bessere Wahl ist. 

Grus


----------



## skallawags (12. September 2018)

Tach zusammen,
ich habe 2017 mein erstes 6.0 in grau bekommen und nach ca. 3000km wieder zu Canyon zurückschicken müssen. Gerissener Conti-Riemen,...blabla,...den Rest spare ich mir. 
Auf jeden Fall wurde das Rad komplett getauscht und seit Ende Juni (nach fast 6 Monaten Wartezeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) bin ich mit dem 2018er ebenfalls in grau unterwegs. Bei 181 habe ich M genommen, so wie es der Konfigurator ausgespuckt hat. Anfangs (2017) war ich nach den ersten Km auch skeptisch, aber das Konzept geht imho ganz gut auf. Ich sitze weder unbequem noch fühle ich mich beengt.
Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass dieses Rad alternativlos ist, denn Dinge wie gute Bleche, fantastisches Licht, klasse Gepäckträger, Alfine 11, Gates und dazu ein gecleanten Rahmen findet man in dieser Zusammensetzung nun mal nirgendwo. Für mich war diese Zusammensetzung kaufentscheidend und auch wenn ich von dem ersten Modell enttäuscht wurde, habe ich dem Angebot Canyons das fehlerhafte Rad zurückzukaufen widerstanden und auf die Auslieferung des jetzigen gewartet.

Das Hexloxsystem zur Sicherung der Anbauteile finde ich übrigens ziemlich elegant, hoffentlich wird es seine Funktion nie erfüllen müssen. 
Die Schutzbleche sind sehr wirkungsvoll, nur bei Schneematsch liegen sie etwas zu dicht am Reifen an, so dass sich zwischen Reifen und Schutzblech immer wieder ein Propfen festsetzt, aber zum Glück schneit es in meiner Region eher selten. Der Gates-Riemen ist im Gegensatz zu dem letztjährigenContischrott bislang völlig unauffällig und macht einen guten Job. Den Gepäckträger habe ich bislang schon oft bis weit über die zugelassene Grenze hinaus gefordert, trotzdem verwindet sich nichts und das Teil ist äußerst stabil. 
Leider ist bei dem 2018er Rad die VCLS Sattelstütze dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen, aber so what....ist halt so.

Also, ich denke Du sollst/kannst/musst Dich auf dieses Rad freuen, es lohnt sich.
Grüße
Kay


----------



## Ju1337 (13. September 2018)

Moin moin,

so, Rad gestern zusammengebaut. Zwischen blechen und Reifen ist wirklich extrem wenig Platz. Leider läuft der vordere reifen nicht rund, schleift deshalb an 2 stellen an den Streben der Schutzblechhalterung. Haben schon alles probiert und der Fehler lasst sich nicht beheben - bekomme von canyon heute einen neuen Mantel zugesendet. Alles ganz schnell per Telefon geklärt.
Desweiteren rutscht die Bremsscheibe am Bremsklotz entlang - ist aber wohl nur eine Einstellungssache.
Hexlox für das Vorderrad verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz - leider steht dazu auch nicht wirklich was in dem Handbuch.
Für die Sattelstütze fehlt es, kann das sein?

Mfg,
Julian


----------



## racingthom (13. September 2018)

Bremsen waren bei mir auch nicht in Ordnung und die Hinterbremse schleifte, was zu einem Vibrieren des Rahmens während der Fahrt geführt hat. Eine Anfrage bei Canyon wurde leider nur mit einem Hilfelink zur Bremseneibstellung beantwortet. Bin dann in eine Schrauberwerkstatt, welche das perfekt eingestellt hat und siehe da, kein Schleifen oder Vibrieren. Habe ich dann selbst gezahlt, hatte aber auch keine Lust deswegen noch zig mal bei Canyon in der Warteschleife zu hängen. Also im Zweifel zur Feinjustierung zu einem Schrauber gehen und dann läuft das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ju1337 (13. September 2018)

racingthom schrieb:


> Bremsen waren bei mir auch nicht in Ordnung und die Hinterbremse schleifte, was zu einem Vibrieren des Rahmens während der Fahrt geführt hat. Eine Anfrage bei Canyon wurde leider nur mit einem Hilfelink zur Bremseneibstellung beantwortet. Bin dann in eine Schrauberwerkstatt, welche das perfekt eingestellt hat und siehe da, kein Schleifen oder Vibrieren. Habe ich dann selbst gezahlt, hatte aber auch keine Lust deswegen noch zig mal bei Canyon in der Warteschleife zu hängen. Also im Zweifel zur Feinjustierung zu einem Schrauber gehen und dann läuft das...



Jo, hab ich mir auch schon uberlegt. Hab einen direkt hier um die Ecke, vielleicht radel ich da nach der Arbeit mal vorbei.


----------



## racingthom (13. September 2018)

Kann ich nur empfehlen, hatte versucht da selbst dran rumzubasteln, bedeutet nur Ärger und ist schade um die Zeit. Seit dem ich die Bremseneinstellung habe machen lassen, bin ich umso begeisterter von dem Rad


----------



## Ju1337 (13. September 2018)

racingthom schrieb:


> Kann ich nur empfehlen, hatte versucht da selbst dran rumzubasteln, bedeutet nur Ärger und ist schade um die Zeit. Seit dem ich die Bremseneinstellung habe machen lassen, bin ich umso begeisterter von dem Rad



Schon, ist ja aber leider nicht das einzige Problem. Der Mantel lauft halt auch nicht Rund und shleifts deshalb an den beiden vorderen Schutzblechstreben. Hatte schon überlegt zwischen strebe und Schutzblech jeweils einen abstandshalter zu setzen um dort etwas mehr Platz zu haben - will ich mich aber auch irgendwie nicht mit zufrieden geben - hat ja immerhin einiges gekostet. 

Denke ich fahre später in der Werkstatt vorbei und lasse das ganze mal von einem Fachmann begutachten. Vielleicht ist ja auch irgendwas nicht ganz so wie es sein soll.


----------



## skallawags (13. September 2018)

Ju1337 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> so, Rad gestern zusammengebaut. Zwischen blechen und Reifen ist wirklich extrem wenig Platz. Leider läuft der vordere reifen nicht rund, schleift deshalb an 2 stellen an den Streben der Schutzblechhalterung. Haben schon alles probiert und der Fehler lasst sich nicht beheben - bekomme von canyon heute einen neuen Mantel zugesendet. Alles ganz schnell per Telefon geklärt.
> Desweiteren rutscht die Bremsscheibe am Bremsklotz entlang - ist aber wohl nur eine Einstellungssache.
> ...



Doch, Hexlox ist auch für die Sattelstütze dabei, genauso wie fürs Hinterrad und noch welche in Reserve. Ist in so ner kleinen Tüte verpackt, hoffentlich hast Du die nicht versehentlich weggeschmissen  Das System ist eigentlich ganz einfach erklärt. Einfach den passenden Einsatz in den Inbuskopf der Verschraubung mittels des beigefügten "Schlüssels" (so ein kleiner Pin an nem Schlüsselring) einstecken, kurze Drehung, fertig.

Was die Bremseneinstellung angeht: Meine Vorderradbremse hat anfangs auch geschliffen, habe dann kurz selbst nochmal nachjustiert und jetzt läuft alles reibungslos. Zur Einstellung den Bremssattel an den beiden Inbusschrauben leicht lösen, Vorderrad frei laufen lassen und die Bremse betätigen. Mit gezogener Bremse dann die beiden Schrauben wieder festziehen, anders macht der Schrauber in der Werkstatt das auch nicht. Dann sollte es rund laufen, ggf. noch ein paar Km fahren und einbremsen. Wenn es dann nicht hinhaut wird die Bremsscheibe nen Schlag haben, aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus.

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Rad


----------



## Ju1337 (13. September 2018)

skallawags schrieb:


> Doch, Hexlox ist auch für die Sattelstütze dabei, genauso wie fürs Hinterrad und noch welche in Reserve. Ist in so ner kleinen Tüte verpackt, hoffentlich hast Du die nicht versehentlich weggeschmissen  Das System ist eigentlich ganz einfach erklärt. Einfach den passenden Einsatz in den Inbuskopf der Verschraubung mittels des beigefügten "Schlüssels" (so ein kleiner Pin an nem Schlüsselring) einstecken, kurze Drehung, fertig.
> 
> Was die Bremseneinstellung angeht: Meine Vorderradbremse hat anfangs auch geschliffen, habe dann kurz selbst nochmal nachjustiert und jetzt läuft alles reibungslos. Zur Einstellung den Bremssattel an den beiden Inbusschrauben leicht lösen, Vorderrad frei laufen lassen und die Bremse betätigen. Mit gezogener Bremse dann die beiden Schrauben wieder festziehen, anders macht der Schrauber in der Werkstatt das auch nicht. Dann sollte es rund laufen, ggf. noch ein paar Km fahren und einbremsen. Wenn es dann nicht hinhaut wird die Bremsscheibe nen Schlag haben, aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit Deinem Rad



Danke, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was von dem Hexlox alles fehlt. Kurz gesagt: Alles. Oh man, definitiv ein Montagsfahrrad..


----------



## Janideluxe (13. September 2018)

Servus Zusammen,

Kurze Frage zum „Gates“:
Es gibt ja tatsächlich eine App mit der man die Spannung checken können soll...hat das hier schon mal jemand gemacht? Oder ist das „Schmarrn“ ?
Ansonsten: ich „durfte“ von Mutti aus ne Kindersitzhalterung anbringen, geht bei meinem M Rahmen gerade so rein zwischen Sattelrohr und Schutzblech...
Insgesamt aber nur für die kurze Fahrt in den KiGa geeignet, da sich unsere Füße in die Quere kommen können.Von der Rahmenstabilität aber völlig ok....
Wenn der Sitz abgenommen ist sieht’s auch noch ok aus, aber natürlich nicht mehr so clean wie ohne.....


----------



## cadoham (13. September 2018)

Was sprach für euch eigentlich hauptsächlich gegen das leichtere Roadlite,
oder das etwas günstigere Commuter mit Kettenschaltung?


----------



## oliver7701 (14. September 2018)

cadoham schrieb:


> Was sprach für euch eigentlich hauptsächlich gegen das leichtere Roadlite,
> oder das etwas günstigere Commuter mit Kettenschaltung?



Einzig und alleine der Zweck. Das Roadlite ist ein tolles Bike, aber halt kein Pendlerrad.


----------



## Janideluxe (14. September 2018)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen...Ich wollte ein Rad mit Licht und Schutzblechen und der Möglichkeit auch etwas Gepäck (nicht im Rucksack) unterzubringen. Der reduzierte Look des Commuter hat mich angesprochen, weil es alle diese Dinge bietet ohne Auszusehen wie ein "Alltagsrad"..Gegen Kettenschaltung hat für mich auch gesprochen, dass ich mir gerade für den Einsatz in der Stadt bzw. ohne große Steigungen die Spreizung der Nabenschaltung ausreicht und beim Carbonriemen bin ich das "Risiko" eingegangen, wohlwissend, dass man mit wenig Geld und Aufwand auch auf Kette umrüsten hätte können (der Gates scheint ja aber erstmal ok zu sein)...Meiner Meinung nach trägt die Nabenschaltung nochmal zum "cleanen" Look bei.
(p.s. ein Kollege von mir hat auf seinen ersten Gates bereits 15TKM draufgefahren ohne Probleme, er meinte nur, inzwischen sei sein Exenter am Ende der Einstellmöglichkeit, d.h. der Riemen gelängt und er würde wohl nach dem Winter nen neuen holen)
cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ju1337 (15. September 2018)

So, Hexlox und neuer Mantel sind unterwegs zu mir. Hab gerade eine Strebe vom Schutzblech entfernt, damit ich erstmal ohne schleifen fahren kann. Wenn der neue Mantel drauf ist werde ich zwischen Strebe und Schutzblech noch eine Unterlegscheibe verbauen damit da etwas mehr Luft ist.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (18. September 2018)

Bei meinem Commuter 4.0 war an der Sattelstütze auch kein Hexlox dabei. Ist das ein Fehler?

Im Übrigen bin ich mir nun überzeugt, dass bei der Kettenschaltung auch eine Kettenführung mitkommen müsste, um das Verlieren der Kette im größten Gang auszuschalten. Wahrscheinlich baue ich mir diese einfach selbst ein.


----------



## cadoham (18. September 2018)

Handelt es sich bei dem Tretlager um ein 68mm (RR) oder 73mm (MTB) breite Variante?


----------



## vagabond235 (19. September 2018)

Ich bin seit vergangenem Jahr ein (großteils) zufriedener Commuter 5.0 Fahrer - leider derzeit ohne Commuter. Mein Rad ging Ende Juli aus Österreich zurück zu Canyon um von Conti auf Gates umgerüstet zu werden - seither habe ich von meinem Rad nichts gehört oder gesehen. Laut Rückrufprogramm war ja letzte Woche (KW37) der Beginn der großen Umrüstungskampagne - und jetzt würde ich schon schön langsam gerne mal wieder auf meinem "richtigen" Pendlerrad sitzen. Im Sommer war ja das Rennrad OK, jetzt wirds draussen wohl bald feucht und somit Zeit für ein Rad mit Kotflügeln und ordentlichem Licht.

Hat sonst jemand sein Rad wegen des Conti Rückrufs derzeit bei Canyon und hat schon Feedback bekommen?


----------



## cadoham (19. September 2018)

Wie zufrieden seit ihr denn mit der Supernova E3?

Ist der Riemen merklich „schwerer“ zu treten, als mit Kette?


----------



## cadoham (19. September 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Aber es fehlt natürlich der Nabendynamo.



Welchen NaDy hast du denn bei dir verbaut? Taugt das Licht auch in der Stadt, wo Strassenlaternen das Licht der Supernova schlucken?




oliver7701 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist in der Tat anfällig für Kratzer. Ist mir aber egal, da täglicher Esel und reiner Gebrauchsgegenstand. Wer keine Kratzer hat fährt nicht genug



Aber ärgerlich ist es doch schon?  Beim Roadlite hatte ich weniger den Eindruck, das der Lack schnell abplatzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janideluxe (20. September 2018)

vagabond235 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit vergangenem Jahr ein (großteils) zufriedener Commuter 5.0 Fahrer - leider derzeit ohne Commuter. Mein Rad ging Ende Juli aus Österreich zurück zu Canyon um von Conti auf Gates umgerüstet zu werden - seither habe ich von meinem Rad nichts gehört oder gesehen. Laut Rückrufprogramm war ja letzte Woche (KW37) der Beginn der großen Umrüstungskampagne - und jetzt würde ich schon schön langsam gerne mal wieder auf meinem "richtigen" Pendlerrad sitzen. Im Sommer war ja das Rennrad OK, jetzt wirds draussen wohl bald feucht und somit Zeit für ein Rad mit Kotflügeln und ordentlichem Licht.
> 
> Hat sonst jemand sein Rad wegen des Conti Rückrufs derzeit bei Canyon und hat schon Feedback bekommen?



Hi Vagabond235, mein Rad war ca. 6/7 Wochen bei Canyon, allerdings bereits im April rum. (ganz kurz vor der offiziellen Rückrufmail). Man sagte mir damals, dassc a. 1500 Räder betroffen sein und dadurch a) Kapa und b) Ersatzteillage schwierig sei....avivierter Liefertermin wurde noch einmal verschoben und dann kam es aber....


----------



## cadoham (20. September 2018)

Wie ist eure Meinung zum Wingee Schutzblech?

Lässt sich das klapperfrei montieren, weil es durch die Bauart und mit den Streben doch ziemlich stabil und rütteltest sein müsste?


----------



## Hans-Peeter (21. September 2018)

cadoham schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei dem Tretlager um ein 68mm (RR) oder 73mm (MTB) breite Variante?



Oh, das kann ich dir gar nicht sagen. Die Canyon-Hotline konnte mir auch nicht helfen, da sie nur meinten, dass vielleicht das Schaltwerk die Kette nicht richtig spannt oder das Schaltauge verbogen ist. Ich soll es mal in einer Werkstatt überprüfen lassen. Kann das denn sein? Fliegt deswegen die Kette vorne raus beim Heraufschalten?


----------



## cadoham (21. September 2018)

Die Frage nach der Tretlagerbreite hat nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun. 

Ich möchte auf eine kurze Apex 1 Kurbel wechseln und die Canyon Hotline hat bestätigt,
das es sich um 68mm Tretlager (RR) handelt, sodass diese passen wird. 


*Zu deinem Problem:*
Der merkliche Schräglauf im leichtesten Gang erhöht natürlich das Risiko,
das die Kette nach innen abfallen kann.
Passiert dir das beim Fahren / Schalten oder lediglich beim "Rückwärts Treten"?

Das SLX Schaltwerk beim Commuter 4.0 verfügt über einen zuschaltbaren Dämpfer,
der das Schlagen der Kette bei schlechten Strassen / Gelände reduziert und somit auch
ein Abspringen der Kette.

Wenn du kein Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt, sondern ein normales Kettenblatt mit gleichen Zahngrössen hast,
wäre eine Kettenführung sicherlich hilfreich.


Ein verbogenes Schaltauge macht sich eher in allen Gängen bemerkbar,
weil das Schaltverhalten und der Kettenlauf schlechter sind.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (22. September 2018)

cadoham schrieb:


> Die Frage nach der Tretlagerbreite hat nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun.
> Das SLX Schaltwerk beim Commuter 4.0 verfügt über einen zuschaltbaren Dämpfer,
> der das Schlagen der Kette bei schlechten Strassen / Gelände reduziert und somit auch
> ein Abspringen der Kette.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort. Wie kann ich denn den Dämpfer hinzuschalten? Das Kettenblatt hat, glaube ich, überall die gleiche Zahngröße.
Die Kette springt übrigens nie nach innen, sondern immer nur nach außen weg. Hauptsächlich beim Hochschalten oder wenn ich kräftig in die Pedale trete und sich eine Unebenheit auf der Straße befindet.


----------



## vagabond235 (22. September 2018)

Habe heute eine Nachricht vom Canyon Support erhalten (nach 5 Tagen) - mein Rad steht bei Canyon in der Werkstatt und wartet auf Teile. Derzeit gibt's keine weiteren Infos zum Umrüstzeitplan. Macht mich nicht happy...

Und @cadoham: Supernova reicht gut für Fahrten am Radweg in kompletter Dunkelheit, auch auf Schotter. In der Stadt bei Straßenbeleuchtung immer noch merklich mehr Licht als ohne (aber da brauche ich eigentlich kein Licht für meine Sicht). 

Ich merke zwischen Kette und Riemen keinen signifikanten Unterschied, am ehesten noch den "weichen" Antritt der Alfine 8. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss dass mein Stadtrad-Vorgänger definitiv keinen gut gepflegten Antrieb hatte (also - viel Dreck, Matsch, Salz und dadurch Rost/Öl Mischung auf der Kette).


----------



## Einspur (22. September 2018)

Ein Hallo in diese Runde,

wir haben uns aus den bereits vielfach hier genannten Gründen für das Canyon Commuter 5.0 entschieden. Allerdings haben wir noch das mit der Alfine 8 Schaltung bekommen. Ein richtig schönes Rad! Allerdings nerven mich ein paar Kleinigkeiten:
-Der Seitenständer: Nicht von Canyon lieferbar/im Programm. Daher habe ich einen aus dem Zubehör an der Steckachse montiert und es funktioniert klasse.
- Die Vorderradbremse: Wenn man sachte bremst, welches wir bis etwa 300 km auch getan/eingebremst haben, würde eine verkehrsbedingte Notbremsung fällig. Dabei schüttelt sich die ganze Gabe / Front auf. Das Steuerkopflager würde überprüft / nachgestellt, die Bremsbeläge vorne ausgebaut, mit Kupferpaste wieder eingebaut und der Bremssattel ausgerichtet, das Vrad gelöst und unter Belastung wieder festgezogen. Alles ohne Erfolg. Den Seitenschlag der Bremsscheibe wollte ich messen, habe jedoch keine vernünftige Messuhrhalterung und die Bremsscheibe hat auch keine durchgehende Fläche. Um da ein verlässliches Ergebnis zu bekommen, sollte diese schon fest Sitzen...
-Die Reifen Schwalbe G-One: Der hintere hatte schon bei etwa 300 km seine Noppen in der Mitte verlorenund ist fast Glatze in der Mitte!!!??? Dem vorderen sieht man seine geringeren Noppen bereits an :-( Hat jemand Infos zu den Laufleistungen seiner G-One da?

Kann hier jemand weiter helfen und hat Tipps und Ideen? Ich habe Canyon einmal angeschrieben...

Das Rad wurde mit ein paar "Gummiüberzieher" am Gepäckträger, dessen Streben und am Rahmen versehen und nun baumeln daran die kleinen Ortlieb Taschen ohne Lackschäden anzurichten.

Irgendwo habe ich die Frage nach den verbauten Schläuchen gelesen: Es sind Schwalbe Nr.:12, 26 Zoll, 32/47 - 559/597 verbaut.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Einspur
Mach Deine Spur!


----------



## cadoham (23. September 2018)

Wie zufrieden seit ihr denn mit den Wingee Alu-Schutzblechen?

Sind die ausreichend steif und lassen sich klapperfrei montieren,
sodass sich der Preis lohnt?


----------



## Hans-Peeter (24. September 2018)

Die Schutzbleche sind wirklich klasse! Selten so trocken geblieben 

Ich habe nun gemerkt, dass das Kettenschloss bei meinem Rad falsch herum montiert wurde. Ebenso kann ich nicht erkennen, ob die Laufrichtung der Kette stimmt. Eigentlich sollte doch nur auf einer Seite eine Beschriftung sein, oder? Meine Kette hat aber tatsächlich überall Beschriftungen...

Eigentlich sollte auch eine Shimano CN-HG601, 11s verbaut sein, aber das scheint nicht der Fall zu sein..


----------



## Janideluxe (24. September 2018)

Einspur schrieb:


> Ein Hallo in diese Runde,
> 
> wir haben uns aus den bereits vielfach hier genannten Gründen für das Canyon Commuter 5.0 entschieden. Allerdings haben wir noch das mit der Alfine 8 Schaltung bekommen. Ein richtig schönes Rad! Allerdings nerven mich ein paar Kleinigkeiten:
> -Der Seitenständer: Nicht von Canyon lieferbar/im Programm. Daher habe ich einen aus dem Zubehör an der Steckachse montiert und es funktioniert klasse.
> ...



Hi Einspurig, kannst du mal bitte ein Foto/Link/Bezugsquelle von deinem Ständer an der Steckachse posten? Die “Gummiüberzieher” wären auch interessant...Gaffatape ist nicht soooo schick 

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cadoham (28. September 2018)

Nachdem gestern mein Commuter geliefert wurde, ging das Rad heute postwendend zurück. 

Den Koblenzern ist da ein hübsches, schlichtes Pendlerrad gelungen und von der Stabilität
der neuen Schutzbleche und dem Träger war ich recht angetan.

Die Begeisterung legte sich allerdings bei der Aufbauqualität und wenn man versucht 
billigere Komponenten zu verbauen, als in der Beschreibung angegeben werden,
hört für mich der Spass auf. 

Das Rad nochmal ordentlich (neu) aufzubauen, wäre für mich kein Problem,
aber über den Tisch lasse ich mich dann nicht ziehen.

Nach einem kurzen Telefonat, erklärte sich Canyon auch bereit,
die Versandkosten zu übernehmen.


----------



## audi90holger (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Forum.

Nun möchte ich mich auch kurz mitteilen.

Erfahrungsbericht Commuter 6.0
Ich wohne an der Nordsee, habe lange mitgelesen und mich dann von oliver7701 anstecken lassen. 

Fazit vorab: ich bereue den Kauf wirklich nicht, da die positiven Dinge überwiegen.

Ich besitze einige Räder u.a. Canyon Ultimate CF, Cube Roadlite, Gazelle Orange Plus, Canyon Commuter 6.0 und
dann bald ein Roadlite 8.0

Ich habe im Dez. 2017 zugeschlagen, als der Store die 18er Modelle mit Gates online hatte.
Leider musste ich dann, wie ihr, auf 6.0 upgraden, da das 5.0 massiv schlechter ausgestattet wurde.

Alfine etc.

Ich entschied mich dann für die Abholung in Koblenz, da ich das auch schon so mit dem CF gemacht habe.
Ist ja auch eine Reise wert.

So, die Vorteile:

- „muss man haben“ Design
- sehr guter Antritt / Ampelstarts
- durch das mattschwarze Design und der sehr dicken hinteren Narbe, sieht es nach E- Bike aus, ergo viele Ansprachen
- es hat Charakterzüge von einer Harley
- sehr überzeugendes Licht, Supernova sei Dank
- schnell und sehr agil
- Gates Riemen, Wahnsinn
- Alfine Schaltung


Nachteile:

- Wingee, Canyon und Ortlieb sollten mal einen Round Table abhalten. Hier sind alle Beteiligten ein Stück weit Schuld.
Ortlieb könnte weichere und softere Innenadapter Clips produzieren, damit die Traversen sich nicht blank scheuern.
Vielleicht müssen die Wingee Streben konischer gebaut werden um scheuern zu vermeiden. Auch die Bügel könnten softer sein. Ich habe alles an den entsprechenden Stellen vorab getaped.

- Schutzblech vorne macht nervige Geräusche bei Kopfsteinpflaster und Querfugen. Das Problem liegt daran, das das kommende Kabel von der Leuchte irgendwann durchrutscht und an das Innere vom Schutzblech schlägt.

- Schwalbe One Allround, da hast sich Stahldraht von der dicken Wulst...? gelöst und meinen Schlauch derart punktiert, das hier nix mehr zuretten ist. Ich tippe auf Produktionsproblem. Bin jetzt auf Kojak umgestiegen.

- 27,5 Zoll....ich bin ein sehr sportlicher und schneller Fahrer. Und da ist das Problem seitens Canyon getreu dem Motto: wer schön sein will, muss leiden.........
Das Design und der Rahmen lassen keine 28“ LRSätze zu. Problem also 27,5“: bei schnellen Kurven ist man mit den Pedalen schnell auf dem Asphalt und Stürze fast vorprogrammiert. So schnell kann ich gar nicht die Pedale nach oben ziehen.

- Ständer habe ich mir einen von Rose Bikes bestellt, geschliffen, grundiert und mattschwarz lackiert

- Lack: ich habe noch nie so einen schlechten Lack am Rad gehabt. Die Gabel ist noch deutlich schlimmer, als der gesamte Rahmen, diverse Bereiche unter dem Rad tragen Grundierung und haben keinen Lack abbekommen

- Dez. 2017 hatte Canyon das Rad im Store mit dem neuen Aerocockpit, wie beim Roadlite online gestellt, das gab es dann doch nicht

- San Marco Sattel ist ein Jeanshosen Killer. Der ist derart Rauch, das die guten Hosen sich nach Wochen auflösen - Vorsicht....ist geboten.

- Textro Bremso ist leider auch nicht so schön. Sie macht schon Geräusche, die ich so nicht eingeplant hatte. Aber ich denke, ich werde hier upgraden.

- Stecker LRS vorne zum Nabendynamo - wer hat sich denn bitte so einen Stecker ausgedacht, wo die Litzen sich relativ schnell lösen und danach berühren 


Jetzt das ganz dicke Ende..........

Ich habe seit heute einen Riss am Oberrohr / Übergang zur Sattelstütze.....ich bin mal gespannt, was da so hinterher kommt. ich bin sonst zufrieden. Andere Räder haben mich mehr nerven gekostet. Aber ich bin beim Canyon dem Design verfallen und vielleicht ein wenig irrational 

Viele Grüße,

Holger


----------



## racingthom (4. Oktober 2018)

Interessant die Geschichte mit dem Brooks-Sattel. Ich habe ja auch das Canyon Commuter 6.0, allerdings mit dem San Marco Sattel. Hier habe ich die selben Erfahrungen gemacht. Stoffhosen zu tragen ist eine Katastrophe, weil der Stoff aufreißt und auch Jeans sind nicht optimal, weil die Oberfläche der Jeans sehr schnell rau wird. Ansonsten kann ich weiterhin die positiven Erfahrungen bestätigen, finde das Rad sehr gut verarbeitet, was den Lack angeht, so scheint es bei mir unproblematischer zu sein. Kann nichts an der Lackqualität bemängeln...


----------



## mohlo (4. Oktober 2018)

audi90holger schrieb:


>



Was ist das denn für eine schicke Vorbau-Halterung?


----------



## audi90holger (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo.

Sorry. Meine Autokorrektur ist mir anscheinend ein paar mal in die Quere gekommen. iChat und so. Sorry....

@racingthom du hast natürlich Recht. Es ist ein San Marco Sattel und kein Brooks.
Sorry.

@mohlo - die habe ich mir mal im Netz bestellt. Kam direkt aus China. Für mich das beste Prinzip clean zu fahren.
Ich wollte keinen Halter um die Bar umzu haben. 

Anbei mal ein Screenshot, wobei ich auch keine 35,- Euro bezahlt habe.

VG


----------



## audi90holger (4. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Anbei mal ein Foto von dem Riss. Es ist ein deutlicher Übergang zu sehe. Und zu spüren.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es drunter aussieht.


----------



## cadoham (4. Oktober 2018)

Davon mal abgesehen, das ich in diesem Fall auch Canyon kontaktieren würde,
das die mir eine Problemlösung vorschlagen sollen, aber könnte das nicht auch *nur* ein Dehnungs-Lackriss sein?

Oder knackt es an der Stelle und wenn man die Stütze nach hinten drückt, wird der Spalt grösser?


----------



## audi90holger (4. Oktober 2018)

@cadoham 

Ganz genau. Es gibt am Riss bereits spürbar zwei Höhen und wenn man den Sattel nach hinten drückt, geht der Riss leicht auf. Ich bezweifle, das es nur ein Lackriss ist, denn dafür ist der Lack einfach nicht dick genug.

Aber selbst einen Lackriss, würde ich nach 8 Monaten auf keinen Fall akzeptieren.

Das hatte ich bisher bei noch keinem Bike und bei keinem Hersteller.


----------



## cadoham (4. Oktober 2018)

Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen.

Hat das Rücklicht eigentlich auch eine Standlichtfunktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einspur (4. Oktober 2018)

cadoham schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Hat das Rücklicht eigentlich auch eine Standlichtfunktion?



Unser 5.0er hat Standlichtfunktion vo + hi.


----------



## Einspur (4. Oktober 2018)

Janideluxe schrieb:


> Hi Einspurig, kannst du mal bitte ein Foto/Link/Bezugsquelle von deinem Ständer an der Steckachse posten? Die “Gummiüberzieher” wären auch interessant...Gaffatape ist nicht soooo schick
> 
> Vielen Dank



Hier ein Bild von dem Ständer. Es handelt sich dabei um ein 08 15 Ständer für die Steckachse, welchen ich bei boc geholt hatte. Diesen passend geschliffen, am Anschlag auf dem Rahmen etwas zum Schutz draufgeklebt und fertig. Allerdings wäre es sinnvoll noch eine Arretierung zur Sicherung gegen Verdrehen mit an zu schweißen. Wenn man grobmotorisch unterwegs ist, dann löst es die Mutter! 
Ich habe ganz normalen Benzinschlauch auf die oberen Halter gezogen, die senkrechten Streben, wo die Seitentaschen eingehangen werden und sich abstützt, habe ich handelsüblichen Schrumpfschlauch drüber gezogen. An Rahmen schlägt die von mir genutzte Ortlieb Tasche auch an. Hier habe ich passenden Kühlerschlauch auf Länge schnitten, längs aufgeschnitten und mit Kabelbinder fest gemacht - fertich. Falls Bilder gewünscht sind, müsste ich dann noch machen....


----------



## Hans-Peeter (4. Oktober 2018)

Mein Hinterreifen ist nun schon ordentlich abgefahren (geschätzt habe ich nun so 1500km gefahren). Nun versuche ich einen passenden Ersatzmantel zu besorgen, aber bin noch nicht fündig geworden. Gibt es bei dem Maß 27.5 und Breite überhaupt viele Möglichkeiten?


----------



## chrmue7 (5. Oktober 2018)

Hans-Peeter schrieb:


> Mein Hinterreifen ist nun schon ordentlich abgefahren (geschätzt habe ich nun so 1500km gefahren). Nun versuche ich einen passenden Ersatzmantel zu besorgen, aber bin noch nicht fündig geworden. Gibt es bei dem Maß 27.5 und Breite überhaupt viele Möglichkeiten?



Es scheint bisher nicht so viel Auswahl zu geben. Weitere Infos hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-commuter-moegliche-reifenbreite.800548/
Ich war auch überrascht, wie schnell sich die G-ONE Allround abfahren. Bei mir war der erste Wechsel nach ca. 2500km fällig.


----------



## wartool (6. Oktober 2018)

Nimm hinten den Kojak.. Der hält.. Vorne ist das Profilchen wichtiger..


----------



## cadoham (6. Oktober 2018)

Schaut euch mal den Continental Contact Speed an, den es "auch" mit Reflexstreifen gibt!

Den nutze ich für den tägl. Arbeitsweg durch die Stadt und bin mit
dem Abrollverhalten, Grip und Pannenschutz mehr als zufrieden.

Er ist zwar knapp 100gr. schwerer als der Schwalbe G-One Allround,
aber wenn er dafür auch länger hält, eine günstigere Alternative.






https://www.bike24.de/p1199414.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver7701 (8. Oktober 2018)

audi90holger schrieb:


> Hallo Forum.
> 
> Nun möchte ich mich auch kurz mitteilen.
> 
> ...



Ärgerlich. Das tut mir leid für dich. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die den Rahmen sofort austauschen werden. Das mit den Schutzblechen hatte ich vorne auch. Ich habe mir da Gummiösen besorgt und das Plastikröhrchen gekürzt. Seit dem klappert nichts mehr. Die Bremsen kann man natürlich updaten.

By the way: Ich habe noch die original Shimano Bremsen inkl. Leitung rumfliegen. Will die jemand haben? 50 EUR 

Viel Erfolg bei der anstehenden Odyssee!

PS: tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## Hans-Peeter (14. Oktober 2018)

Also nachdem mich die Problem mit den Kettenabsprüngen gerade bei schlechten Fahrradwegen extrem gestört haben, habe ich mir nun ein bisschen etwas gebastelt. Eine gewöhnliche Kettenführung, die man am Rahmen mit Ringklemmung befestigen kann, habe ich etwas zurecht gebohrt und etwas geweitet, um sie etwas zweckentfremdet über den Kettenschutz zu montieren. Und nun sind meine Probleme behoben. Die Kette läuft in allen Gängen ohne Berührung durch, aber hat nun keine Chance mehr neben das Kettenblatt zu laufen.


Weiterhin hier noch Bilder von meinen Reifenprofilen vorne und hinten:


----------



## Deleted 3447 (14. Oktober 2018)

audi90holger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Anbei mal ein Foto von dem Riss. Es ist ein deutlicher Übergang zu sehe. Und zu spüren.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es drunter aussieht.



Oje, genau den gleichen Riss hatte ich jetzt schon zweimal am Commuter. Rahmen wurde problemlos getauscht, aber es dauert halt eine Ewigkeit und fördert nicht grad Vertrauen.


----------



## cadoham (14. Oktober 2018)

War es in beiden Fällen das gleiche Rahmenmodell?

Gab es mittlerweile eine konstruktive Änderung?


----------



## Deleted 3447 (15. Oktober 2018)

Gleiches Modell, gleiche Farbe. Keine Änderung ersichtlich. Bin seit dem letzten Tausch aber kaum mehr mit gefahren, weil ich mir während der langen Wartezeit einen Ersatz geholt hab.


----------



## cadoham (15. Oktober 2018)

Excalibur schrieb:


> Gleiches Modell, gleiche Farbe. Keine Änderung ersichtlich. Bin seit dem letzten Tausch aber kaum mehr mit gefahren, weil ich mir während der langen Wartezeit einen Ersatz geholt hab.



Kennst du zufällig die Bezeichnung vom Rahmen, bzw. magst Du sagen welcher Commuter genau und ob es das Modell ist, wo der integrierte Träger über dem Schutzblech war oder mehr seitlich war?

Was fährst du nun?


----------



## Orwell (17. Oktober 2018)

Orwell schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern auch ein 6.0 in silber und M bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.



So gestern einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten. Die Lieferzeit verschiebt sich von der 43./44. KW bis mindestens Dezember, wenn es schlecht läuft sogar bis Januar. In schwarz wäre der Rahmen sofort lieferbar, aber da ich silber möchte, muss ich nun wohl noch etwas warten. Schade..


----------



## cadoham (18. Oktober 2018)

Mein Commuter 4.0 steht nun wieder im Factory Outlet
und als Entschädigung hat man mir einen 50€ Zubehör Gutschein angeboten,
sofern ich wieder ein Komplettrad kaufe. 

Auf das Geld warte ich nun seit Wochen ...


----------



## baden_biker (10. November 2018)

Orwell schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern auch ein 6.0 in silber und M bestellt. Ich bin gespannt.





Orwell schrieb:


> So gestern einen Anruf von Canyon erhalten. Die Lieferzeit verschiebt sich von der 43./44. KW bis mindestens Dezember, wenn es schlecht läuft sogar bis Januar. In schwarz wäre der Rahmen sofort lieferbar, aber da ich silber möchte, muss ich nun wohl noch etwas warten. Schade..



Vermutlich meinst du mit "Silber" das graue Modell?
Auf der Canyon-HP steht das 6.0 in M "Ab Lager lieferbar".

Hast du es mittlerweile bekommen?


----------



## Orwell (10. November 2018)

Heute bekommen  Habe den Status am Dienstag auch entdeckt. Als es Mittwoch immernoch auf lieferbar stand, hab ich Canyon eine Mail geschrieben. Am Donnerstag kam prompt die Antwort, dass mein Bike schon nächste Woche geliefert wird. Gestern dann überraschend schon die Versandmeldung bekommen und heute in die Familie aufgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echoDave (10. November 2018)

So ich habe nun auch 5tkm mit meinem Commuter runter.
Heute habe ich mir den Tubus Cargo montiert, da in den letzten Wochen mir die (schwereren)Seitentaschen an den Originalträgern zu sehr am Schutzblech gezogen und dieses auch immer minimal verbogen haben. Dies führt dann zu Schleifgeräuschen am Reifen.

Als Reifen fahre ich die Marathon Plus (ja ich weiß breiter als es sein sollte) aber dafür, grad hier in FFM, seit 4tkm keine einzige Panne und Profil kaum abgefahren. Die G-One hatten nach 1tkm schon 7 Platten hinter sich und ein abgefahrenes Profil.

Hat jemand von euch den X-One probiert? Den gibts auch als 27.5 x 1,30, finde den grad für Winter (Matsch/Schnee) interessant.
Stelle mir nur die Frage ob er auch die de G-One sich innerhalb weniger Monate abfährt.

Wie seid ihr mit den Bremsen zufrieden? Ich finde irgendwie nicht so pralle, überlege den gleichen Wechsel wie Oliver vorzunehmen oder auf die Shimano XT BR-M8000 umzurüsten.

@oliver7701 Könnte man rein theoretisch bei deinen Bremsen die Züge und Griffe lassen, oder müssen die mitgetauscht werden?


----------



## baden_biker (10. November 2018)

echoDave schrieb:


> So ich habe nun auch 5tkm mit meinem Commuter runter.
> Heute habe ich mir den Tubus Cargo montiert, da in den letzten Wochen mir die (schwereren)Seitentaschen an den Originalträgern zu sehr am Schutzblech gezogen und dieses auch immer minimal verbogen haben. Dies führt dann zu Schleifgeräuschen am Reifen.
> 
> Als Reifen fahre ich die Marathon Plus (ja ich weiß breiter als es sein sollte) aber dafür, grad hier in FFM, seit 4tkm keine einzige Panne und Profil kaum abgefahren. Die G-One hatten nach 1tkm schon 7 Platten hinter sich und ein abgefahrenes Profil.
> ...


 Sicher ein sehr funktionelles Rad, aber optisch ziemlich verschandelt, grausig.


----------



## echoDave (10. November 2018)

Jop ich weiß, aber es ist für mich ein Arbeitsrad und die Originalstreben sind mir schon zwei mal abgebrochen und wenn ich eine Tasche voller belade, schleift das Schutzblech.  Finde das auch nicht schön aber das Rad soll mich täglich zur Arbeit und zurück bringen und das so reibungslos und funktionabel wie möglich.


----------



## oliver7701 (12. November 2018)

Verständlich. Mir sind die jetzt auch insgesamt 3 mal abgebrochen. Canyon hat aber immer sofort kostenlos neue gesandt.


----------



## baden_biker (27. November 2018)

Orwell schrieb:


> Heute bekommen  Habe den Status am Dienstag auch entdeckt. Als es Mittwoch immernoch auf lieferbar stand, hab ich Canyon eine Mail geschrieben. Am Donnerstag kam prompt die Antwort, dass mein Bike schon nächste Woche geliefert wird. Gestern dann überraschend schon die Versandmeldung bekommen und heute in die Familie aufgenommen



Und, wie sind so die ersten Erfahrungen,
... z.B. mit 27,5 und Riemen. Lässt es sich damit flott voran kommen ?


----------



## Orwell (28. November 2018)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Und, wie sind so die ersten Erfahrungen,
> ... z.B. mit 27,5 und Riemen. Lässt es sich damit flott voran kommen ?


Das Bike fährt sich wirklich toll und ist richtig schnell. Ich hatte erst Bedenken, dass durch starr und die schmale Bereifung das Ganze unkomfortabel wird, aber das hat sich für mich nicht bewahrheitet. Anders würde es aussehen, wenn ich jeden Tag über unebenes Pflaster in irgendeiner Altstadt müsste. Am Beeindruckensden finde ich bisher die Geräuchlosigkeit. Kein Knacken, Klappern, Quietschen. Der Riemen macht einen guten Job und die Alfine hat wirklich eine angenehme Bandbreite. Ich bilde mir zwar ein zu spüren, dass der Riemen nicht ganz den Wirkungsgrad einer Kette erreicht, aber das Bike an sich ist wirklich fix und schont Kräfte. Zu schätzen weiß ich auch sehr die gute Beleuchtung auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit. Jetzt aber genug der Lobeshymnen.  Bisher bin ich absolut zufrieden mit dem Kauf.


----------



## S_Z (29. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen! Bin seit dieser Woche Besitzer eines Commuter 6.0 und soweit recht zufrieden.

Hat von euch jemand das 6.0 im Canyon Bike Stand (26"-28") stehen? Meiner wurde heute geliefert, das Rad passt aber nicht rein, weil zwischen Kettenstreben und Bremsscheibe nicht genug Platz ist, um es in die Aufnahme am Ständer zu stecken. Ich benutze für meine beiden 29" MTBs auch den Bike Stand von Canyon und weiß daher, wie die Teile funktionieren. Auf Rückfrage bei Canyon hat man mir aber gerade gesagt, dass das Bike eigentlich passen sollte. Bin ziemlich ratlos...


----------



## S_Z (2. Dezember 2018)

So, Bike Stand geht zurück. Canyon behauptet zwar immer noch, "alle Commuter" passten in den Ständer, aber beim 6.0 ist es wegen der Konstruktion der Scheibenbremse meiner Ansicht nach physikalisch unmöglich.

Falls noch wer auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Hinterbau-Ständer ist: Habe heute den Pletscher ESGE Multi Zoom (Größe S) montiert. Schaut ganz okay aus und gibt dem Rad auch mit beladener Tasche einen stabilen Stand. 

Als Tasche kann ich übrigens wärmstens die Comyou Pro von Vaude empfehlen. Sitzt prima, wackelt nicht und mit dem Rahmen scheint sie sich auch zu vertragen


----------



## zmitti (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo! Hoffe ich bin mit meinem Anliegen hier richtig....
Ich suche ein bike für meinen Arbeitsweg. 21 km einfache Strecke, ca 150 hm und überwiegend Asphalt-bis auf 5-6 km leichter Schotter (alte Bahntrasse, befestigt aber halt nicht ganz glatt). Konnte ein Roadlite AL testen, sehr schnell das Gerät, aber wenig komfortabel (minimale Unebenheiten schlagen voll durch)-auch krieg ich nach 5-6 km Genickschmerzen.....
Wäre ein Commuter/Urban besser? Oder sogar ein Grail? Oder andere Reifen auf‘s Roadlite (wenn ja, welche)?
Gruß Zmitti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver7701 (9. Dezember 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Hallo! Hoffe ich bin mit meinem Anliegen hier richtig....
> Ich suche ein bike für meinen Arbeitsweg. 21 km einfache Strecke, ca 150 hm und überwiegend Asphalt-bis auf 5-6 km leichter Schotter (alte Bahntrasse, befestigt aber halt nicht ganz glatt). Konnte ein Roadlite AL testen, sehr schnell das Gerät, aber wenig komfortabel (minimale Unebenheiten schlagen voll durch)-auch krieg ich nach 5-6 km Genickschmerzen.....
> Wäre ein Commuter/Urban besser? Oder sogar ein Grail? Oder andere Reifen auf‘s Roadlite (wenn ja, welche)?
> Gruß Zmitti



Moin Zmitti,
das Roadlite würde ich nicht nehmen. Ich würde mich zwischen Grail und Commuter entscheiden. Beide haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Der Vorteil vom Commuter ist, dass das Bike die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist. Verkehrssicher (Wetterfest), Orthliebkompatibel, sportlich & bequem und und und.. Nachteil bei der langen Strecke (meine Erfahrung): 27,5 Zoll! Ich merke im direkten Vergleich zu anderen, dass ich schon mehr treten muss. Ich habe die gleiche Distanz und Beschaffenheit wie von dir geschrieben. Das Grail (habe ich mir ergänzend bestellt) ist ein tolles Bike, hat jedoch den Nachteil, dass es nackt, also ohne Licht und Schutzbleche kommt. Das AL könnte man natürlich gut zum Commuter umbauen (Nabendynamo, Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger). Allerdings bekommt man die Kabel für die Lichter nicht elegant wie beim Commuter in den Rahmen verlegt. Beim Carbon Grail hingegen passen lediglich Schutzbleche dran, sonst nichts. Lange Rede.... Ich würde es mit dem Commuter (mindestens 6.0) versuchen 
Gruß,
Oli


----------



## oliver7701 (9. Dezember 2018)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch alle die *"Hintere Riemenscheibe"* von Gates aus Plastik beim Conti-auf-Gates-Tausch von Canyon verbaut bekommen?

Der Gates ist natürlich der bessere Riemen, die Plastikscheibe allerdings Trash! Ich habe sie jetzt seit Mai abgewetzt. Die Zähne sind nicht mehr griffig und beschädigen nun den Riemen.

Ich werde nun auf die knapp 90 EUR teure Gates Edelstahl Riemenscheibe wechseln.


----------



## vagabond235 (9. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir sinds 23km one-way, ähnliches Schotter-Asphalt Verhältnis, allerdings nur 40hm in die eine, 80hm in die andere Richtung - also eigentlich komplett flach. Ich bin im Sommer mit einem uralt Rennrad unterwegs gewesen, jetzt, nachdem ich mein 2017er Commuter nach 3 Monaten Umbaupause auf das Gates-System wieder fahren kann mit diesem unterwegs.

Das Commuter ist etwas komfortabler als das Rennrad, dafür auf die Distanz 5-10 Minuten langsamer (von 50-55min auf knapp über eine Stunde).
Fein sind Kotflügel, Licht (reicht sogar im Winter, Stirnlampe ist nur als Backup mit dabei, die Strecke ist über weite Teile vollkommen finster), Möglichkeit des Radtaschentransports, Bremsen sind gut. Die Alfine ist zum fahren ok, angenehm im Stadtverkehr mit Schalten am Stand, nur OK im Streckenbetrieb - gefühlt verpufft dort etwas Tretenergie. 

Ich habe mit meinen 180cm Rahmengröße M genommen, nach Canyon Empfehlung - das ist eher klein, bei Tendenz zu Genickschmerzen würde ich eher eine Nummer größer nehmen.

Jetzt zu den Nachteilen: Riemenwechsel hat ewig gedauert - da vor Ort keine Werkstatt den Umbau gemacht hat.
Die Alfine 8 war nach 9 Monaten und knapp über 1000km (damals noch Stadtverkehr) ein verrosteter Totalschaden - laut Shimano ein "Wartungsfehler", wurde von Canyon auf Kulanz gelöst - wäre für mich ein klarer Garantiefall gewesen.
Jetzt ist mir eine Gepäckträger-strebe gebrochen - genau an der selben Stelle wie hier im Thread mal per Foto dokumentiert. Canyon schickt prompt Ersatz.

Mein Fazit: Das Rad schaut nett aus und fährt sich gut, zu einem satten Kaufpreis. Allerdings hatte ich auch bisher kein Rad das auch nur Ansatzweise die gleiche Fehlerhäufigkeit hatte (wobei ich die Conti-Gates Geschichte einfach unter Pech verbuche). Ich habe mir ein "wartungsarmes" Rad gewünscht, das kann ich bisher nicht so sagen. Mal schauen was die Alfine jetzt tut, bzw. wie lange ich jetzt damit fahre.


----------



## oliver7701 (9. Dezember 2018)

Das mit der Alfine scheint aber echt Pech zu sein. Meine läuft seit numehr 30.000 km. Bei ca. 20.000 hat sie ein Ölbad bekommen. Sonst nur Regen und Gartenschlauch gegen den Dreck 

Der Bügel ist mir jetzt auch das 3. Mal gebrochen. Aber die Beanspruchung ist schon echt enorm. Insofern ok für mich.

Der Contiriehmen dürfte mittlerweile zum Glück Geschichte sein


----------



## vagabond235 (9. Dezember 2018)

Conti ist bei mir zumindest Geschichte  Allerdings hat bei mir erst die Drohung auf Wandlung Bewegung in den Service gebracht - in Summe habe ich 3 Monate auf mein Rad gewartet. 

Bezüglich Alfine - kann sein dass das ein Einzelfall war - mich hat mehr die Antwort von Shimano gestört. Wenn nach nicht einmal einem halben offiziellen Serviceintervall ein Totalschaden vorliegt dann ist das für mich ein klarer Garantiefall. Nicht für Shimano, Canyon hat dann auf ihre Rechnung getauscht.


----------



## bjoernemann (10. Dezember 2018)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch alle die *"Hintere Riemenscheibe"* von Gates aus Plastik beim Conti-auf-Gates-Tausch von Canyon verbaut bekommen?
> 
> Der Gates ist natürlich der bessere Riemen, die Plastikscheibe allerdings Trash! Ich habe sie jetzt seit Mai abgewetzt. Die Zähne sind nicht mehr griffig und beschädigen nun den Riemen.
> 
> Ich werde nun auf die knapp 90 EUR teure Gates Edelstahl Riemenscheibe wechseln.



Bei mir wurde die Edelstahlvariante eingebaut (Tausch/Umbau im Februar 2018)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Peeter (18. Dezember 2018)

Habt ihr für den Winter andere Reifen aufgezogen oder habt ihr mit den RACE GUARD gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich habe heute die 5000km mit meinem Commuter gefüllt


----------



## bjoernemann (18. Dezember 2018)

Hans-Peeter schrieb:


> Habt ihr für den Winter andere Reifen aufgezogen oder habt ihr mit den RACE GUARD gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Ich habe heute die 5000km mit meinem Commuter gefüllt



Hier findest du ein paar Infos zu alternativen Reifen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-commuter-moegliche-reifenbreite.800548/page-2#post-15604609


----------



## Hans-Peeter (18. Dezember 2018)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Hier findest du ein paar Infos zu alternativen Reifen:
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-commuter-moegliche-reifenbreite.800548/page-2#post-15604609



Danke! Dort wird vom Michelin WorldTour 38-584 gesprochen, aber ich finde den immer nur als 26 Zoll Variante??


----------



## echoDave (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir geht wieder ein Teil Kaputt ..... 

Der Nabendynamo macht minimale Quietschgeräusche von sich, habe das Rad abmontiert und den Stecker von der Nabe abmontiert, dann konnte ich das Lager sehen, welches in den Ritzen Rost vorwies. Und nein das Rad wurde nie mit Gartenschlauch/Hochdruckreiniger gewaschen immer nur mit Schwamm und Eimer warmes Wasser.
Der Stecker ist aber auch interessant "abgedichtet" mit Heißkleberpistole...

Soweit ich es erkennen konnte, wird da ein Shutter Precision PL-8 verbaut sein, habe jedoch bei Canyon eben nachgefragt um 100% sicher zu sein da ich dem Dynamo es nicht ganz eindeutig entnehmen kann. 

So langsam nervt es mit dem Commuter, ständig ist was...


----------



## oliver7701 (16. Januar 2019)

Erfahrungen nach dem Riementausch von Conti auf Gates:
Ich habe das im April 2018 von Canyon tauschen lassen. Verbaut wurde dummerweise das Billo-Plastik-Ritzel. Jetzt, ca. 6.000 km später ist das Ritzel komplett verschlissen. Die Zähne sind zum teil komplett im Arsch, der Riemen wurde dadurch total zerstört. einzelne Riemzähne hängen komplett herunter. Ich habe nun das hochwertige Ritzel aus Edelstahl verbaut. Beim Riemen habe ich auch ein Update vollzogen. Dort kommt jetzt der doppelt so teure rote Riemen drauf.

Glücklicherweise ist mir auch noch die vierte Taschen-Aufnahme (Gepäckträger) gebrochen. Die ersten beiden habe ich auf Kulanz bekommen. Da dieser dumme, kleine Bügel nicht einzeln zu bekommen ist, wird immer ein ganzes Set Schutzbleche geschickt. Die Rechnung dafür: 94 EUR!!! Ein solider Gepäckträger ist deutlich empfehlenswerter, allerdings sieht das Original deutlich schlanker aus und trägt nicht unerheblich zum Erscheinungsbild des Rades zu. Deshalb bleibe ich jetzt erst mal dabei.

Trotz einiger Defekte bei dem Esel (im großen und ganzen ausschließlich Verschleiß), der seit vielen 10-Tausenden km täglich seinen Mann steht, bin ich immer noch überzeugter Canyon Commuter Fan


----------



## Hans-Peeter (17. Januar 2019)

Und mal wieder eine Glasscherbe im Reifen und dadurch einen Platten... Ist der Schwalbe Race-Guard wirklich so wenig pannengeschützt? Das ist nun schon meine dritte Reparatur innerhalb von 6 Monaten.


----------



## echoDave (17. Januar 2019)

Den G-One kannst du knicken.... gefühlt geht da alles durch.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (17. Januar 2019)

Das denkt sich zumindest mit meinen Erfahrungen damit 

Hast du einen gute Empfehlung für das Vorderrad?


----------



## echoDave (17. Januar 2019)

Ich habe die Schwalbe Marathon mit etwas Modifikationen drauf gekriegt. seit dem 5tkm Pannenfrei.


----------



## oliver7701 (18. Januar 2019)

Ich bleibe dem Kojak in Kombi mit dem Schlauchschutz treu. Damit kann ich durch Lava fahren  #zehntausendkilometerplattenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echoDave (18. Januar 2019)

Die Kombi will ich im Frühling auch versuchen. Für Winter ist mir aber der Kojak zu glatt.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (18. Januar 2019)

Ein Extra-Pannenschutz ist natürlich eine gute Idee. Verändert das irgendwas am Fahrverhalten?

Nachdem ich nun mein Vorderrad ausgebaut und den Schlauch repariert habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich nie weiß, wie fest ich das Rad an die Kabel anziehen muss. Gibt es da ein empfohlenes Drehmoment?


----------



## echoDave (21. Januar 2019)

Und heute gabs dann früh auch einen Singlespeed Commuter mit Alfine 1 
Die Nabenschaltung ist festgefroren.
Denke es war wirklich die Schaltung nicht die Kabelzüge den runter gings und 1-4 rauf auch, höher ging es aber nicht.

Nach 10 Minuten mit einem Föhn an der Nabe konnte ich glücklicherweise mir einen höheren Gang einstellen bevor es draußen wieder zufror. Dann gings mit 1 Gang auf die Arbeit.

Komisch das ganze, denn letzten Winter fuhr das Rad bei -15 ohne Probleme, dass es jetzt schon bei -8 zufriert ist merkwürdig.


----------



## oliver7701 (24. Januar 2019)

echoDave schrieb:


> Und heute gabs dann früh auch einen Singlespeed Commuter mit Alfine 1
> Die Nabenschaltung ist festgefroren.
> ....



Meine war auch festgefroren. Ich stelle das Rad schon extra immer am Vorabend ins Haus  Hilft dann aber auch nicht lange.
Heute bin ich mit einem anderen Bike gefahren. Bei der Ultegr Di2 dann das gleiche Problem, ebenfalls eingefroren.



Hans-Peeter schrieb:


> Ein Extra-Pannenschutz ist natürlich eine gute Idee. Verändert das irgendwas am Fahrverhalten? ...



Ich habe keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Nach Gefühl festziehen und immer daran denken: nach ganz fest kommt ganz lose


----------



## dk95 (24. Januar 2019)

oliver7701 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen nach dem Riementausch von Conti auf Gates:
> Ich habe das im April 2018 von Canyon tauschen lassen. Verbaut wurde dummerweise das Billo-Plastik-Ritzel. Jetzt, ca. 6.000 km später ist das Ritzel komplett verschlissen. Die Zähne sind zum teil komplett im Arsch, der Riemen wurde dadurch total zerstört. einzelne Riemzähne hängen komplett herunter. Ich habe nun das hochwertige Ritzel aus Edelstahl verbaut. Beim Riemen habe ich auch ein Update vollzogen. Dort kommt jetzt der doppelt so teure rote Riemen drauf.



Bei mir ist das Plastik-Ritzel jetzt auch fällig. Nach kanpp 4500km und nicht Mal einem Jahr und trotz haufiger Pflege/Reinigung/Schmierung. Heute sind auf dem Weg zur Arbeit sogar ein paar Zähne des Ritzels rausgebrochen. Lächerlich, so einen Müll an einem Commuter zu verbauen. Ich werde jetzt auch die Edelstahl Variante und den hochwertigeren Gates CDX Belt verbauen (~160€).

Und bei Canyon freundlich nachfragen, was da noch von der Gewährleistung abgedeckte würde. Aber wahrscheinlich reden sie sich eh raus, da Verschleißteil.


----------



## echoDave (24. Januar 2019)

Interessant, mein Rad wurde als eins der ersten Umgerüstet, nach bevor es offiziell einen Rückruf gab (Rückruf Q1 2018, meins wurde im September 2017 umgerüstet) da hat Canyon noch die Edelstahl Variante hinten verbaut. Der Riemen sieht bei dir auch anders aus, ich habe den Blauen CDX.

Bilder von damals:


----------



## dk95 (24. Januar 2019)

echoDave schrieb:


> Interessant, mein Rad wurde als eins der ersten Umgerüstet, nach bevor es offiziell einen Rückruf gab (Rückruf Q1 2018, meins wurde im September 2017 umgerüstet) da hat Canyon noch die Edelstahl Variante hinten verbaut. Der Riemen sieht bei dir auch anders aus, ich habe den Blauen CDX.



Ich hab ein 2018er Commuter, die schon mit dem Gates System ausgeliefert wurden. Riemenscheibe vorne ist standardmäßig eine hochwertige Gates CDX (aus metall). Das Ritzel und der Riemen kommen aus der billigen CDN Reihe.


----------



## oliver7701 (26. Januar 2019)

Update:

Ich habe nun den CDX Riemen mit dem Edelstahl Ritzel drauf. Die Optik gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut. 

Die gebrochene Gepäckaufnahme habe ich nach erneutem Kontakt kostenlos von Canyon ersetzt bekommen. 

Darüber hinaus habe ich jetzt das neue System erhalten: und das auch noch direkt vierfach! Damit bin ich nun für weitere tausende km gerüstet und die Optik mit den tiefsitzenden Streben (inkl Anti-Taschenrutsch-Nase) sieht echt cool aus.


----------



## echoDave (26. Januar 2019)

Ich habe heute meine Alfine 8 nach 7tkm + das erste mal gewartet. Da ich aus Prinzip keine 60€/L Öl ausgebe habe ich auf das Shimano Spezialöl verzichtet und ein GL4+ Getriebeöl von Liqui Moly im ATU für 16€/L benutzt.

Ich habe mich auch dazu entschlossen diese nicht einfach ins neue Öl zu tauchen sondern die Getriebeeinheit auch mit einem Antriebsreiniger (kein Bremsreiniger und kein WD40, spezieller Antriebsreiniger den ich auch für den Antrieb beim Rennrad verwende) zu reinigen. Der Grund dafür war, das alte Öl und Spezialfett hat sich mit ganzem Abrieb zu einer komischen Grauen Masse vermischt, das wollte ich nicht drin lassen.
Außerdem habe ich noch soweit ich konnte die Zahnräder mit eine Bürste abgebürstet da in den Ritzen auch Ablagerungen waren.

Anschließend habe ich alle Lager  mit dem Shimano Spezialfett für Naben gefettet (ordentlich) und wieder zusammengebaut. Hiervon habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, da keine Hand frei war.


Nach dem erfolgreichen Zusammenbau (spannendster Teil des Ganzen ) und einer kleinen Runde ums Haus, konnte ich bereits 2 Verbesserungen feststellen
1. Die Nabe schaltete viel Knackiger, Gänge waren eigentlich sofort drin. War vorher nicht mehr so, es dauerte immer ein paar Umdrehungen, je höher der Gang wurde desto länger wurde es.
2. Die Nabe läuft wieder "leichter" hatte seit Wochen schon ein Gefühl als ob alles 1-2 Gänge schwerer geht, hat sich beim Fahren angefühlt als ob jemand leicht am Hinterrad ziehen würde.

Mal sehen wie lange es hält, falls gut dann werde ich jährlich so eine Wartung durchführen, Öl habe ich ja jetzt 

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dk95 (26. Januar 2019)

Da schließe ich mich gleich auch mit einem kleinen Statusbericht an:



oliver7701 schrieb:


> Update:
> Ich habe nun den CDX Riemen mit dem Edelstahl Ritzel drauf. Die Optik gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut.



Das CDX Ritzel hab ich heute auch verbaut. Hier ein kleiner Vergleich, zwischen alt und neu. Man bewundere vor allem den rausgebrochenen Teil des Mittelstegs:






Der mitbestellte CDX Riemen war aber plötzlich zu lang, da Canyon auf seiner Website fälschlicherweise eine Riemenlänge von 115 Zähnen angibt, tatsächlich aber 113 verbaut sind. Da hatte ich mich bei der hastigen Bestellung wohl zu sehr auf die Spezifikationen verlassen...

Den Ölwechsel bei meiner Alfine 11 hab ich gleich auch mitgemacht (nach "nur" 4500km und ca. 8 Monaten), allerdings mit dem Shimano Spezialöl (auch wenn das unverschämt teuer ist...). Das ist jetzt schon der zweite bei mir (der erste war nach ca. 900-1000km) und ich bin immer noch leicht schockiert, wie viel Metallabrieb da jedes mal mit raus kommt.
Hier mal ein Bild des gesammelten Altöls:






Unten sieht man schön die Menge an Partikeln, die sich vom ersten Wechsel abgesetzt haben, oben die graue/milchige Suppe, die heute mit rausgekommen ist.
Deshalb hab ich auch bei beiden Ölwechseln einen "Spülgang" mit eingebaut, also:

Altes Öl ablassen.
Frisches Öl (25ml) rein und wieder verschließen.
ca. 15-20 Minuten kurbeln und durch alle Gänge schalten
Das Öl wieder ablassen (da kommen nochmal ordentlich partikel raus).
Jetzt final nochmal 25ml Öl reinfüllen.



echoDave schrieb:


> Nach dem erfolgreichen Zusammenbau (spannendster Teil des Ganzen ) und einer kleinen Runde ums Haus, konnte ich bereits 2 Verbesserungen feststellen
> 1. Die Nabe schaltete viel Knackiger, Gänge waren eigentlich sofort drin. War vorher nicht mehr so, es dauerte immer ein paar Umdrehungen, je höher der Gang wurde desto länger wurde es.
> 2. Die Nabe läuft wieder "leichter" hatte seit Wochen schon ein Gefühl als ob alles 1-2 Gänge schwerer geht, hat sich beim Fahren angefühlt als ob jemand leicht am Hinterrad ziehen würde.



So ging es mir auch. So fix hat die Alfine schon lange nicht mehr geschaltet, die Gänge sind sofort drin. Und das Gefühl, dass sie leichter läuft hatte ich sowohl letztes als auch dieses Mal.


----------



## echoDave (26. Januar 2019)

Wow wie kommt man als "Premium"-Hersteller darauf ein Ritzel aus Kunststoff zu verbauen. Eine unfassbare Frechheit.

Das mit den Metallpartikeln ist auch heftig, aber die 11er hat wohl die Zahnräder aus "weicherem" Metall als die 8er. Habe schon von gelesen, dass die 11er viele Partikel lässt. Bei meiner 8ter war es nicht so schlimm.

In einem Forum hat sogar einer alle 50km die 11er gespült und nach dem 10ten Spülgang kamen immer noch Partikel raus.


----------



## echoDave (28. Januar 2019)

Nach 40 km kann ich nun sagen, im 6/7/8 Gang ist die Alfine nach der Wartung nun flüsterleise, das war sie nie zuvor.
Fahrrad rollt auch wieder viel besser  Bin echt gespannt wie lange der Effekt bleibt, jedenfalls bei so einem großem Effekt, habe ich kein Problem die Wartung Halbjährlich durchzuführen


----------



## oliver7701 (29. Januar 2019)

Spitze, dann berichte mal. Ich habe das nach ca. 20k km im Fahrradladen machen lassen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es dort so detailreich wie bei dir gewartet worden ist. Der Effekt hat bei mir wieder ziemlich schnell nachgelassen.


----------



## DH-Corn (7. Februar 2019)

Servus miteinander,

ich interessiere mich für das Commuter als Pendler-Rad in die Arbeit. Pro Weg werden es 10km über Strasse und Schotter sein. Welches würdet ihr mir raten und wieso ggf. ein 6.0 statt dem 5.0? Welche Größe bei 1,85m würdet ihr raten? Hab gelesen das die sehr kurz ausfallen sollen.

Würdet ihr es auch mit nem Roadlite oder Grail vergleichen? Finde die ebenfalls recht interessant und wären nicht ganz so eingeschränkt. Wenn ja was wären Pros und Cons?

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## echoDave (7. Februar 2019)

Hi,
ich habe das 5.0 aus 2017, bei den heutigen Modellen würde ich mindestens auf 6.0 gehen, da die Ausstattung sich verschlechtert hat. Der heutiger 5.0 hat kein Rapidfire mehr, eine Nexus statt Alfine .

Bei 185 bist du so groß wie ich, ich habe auf die Empfehlungs des Canyon Mitarbeiters gehört und L genommen, ein Fehler wie es sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt hat. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall XL empfehlen.

Stünde ich jedoch mit dem heutigen Wissen vor der erneuten Wahl, würde ich mir den Commuter nicht nochmal kaufen, ich würde auf ein Urban Crosser oder ein Fitnessbike setzen welches voll ausgestattet ist bzw. man dementsprechend die Teile leicht anbauen kann.
Das ist jedoch meine Meinung, hier gibt es auch Leute die mit dem Commuter total zufrieden sind. Es ist wie so oft eine Sache der persönlichen Empfindung.
Ich empfinde die 27.5" (+ geringe Maximale Breite des Reifens) sowie die Nabenschaltung als einen großen Nachteil, gibt aber genauso Commuter Besitzer welche damit total zufrieden sind.

Bei 2x10k täglich bist du bei  ca.400km im Monat also ca 4-5tkm im Jahr, bei so einer Laufzeit solltest du das Märchen "Wartungsfrei" vergessen, du wirst den Commuter genauso wie ein anderes Rad warten müssen wenn du willst, dass er dir lange gute Dienste leistet. Einzig die Sauerei mit der Kette fällt weg, wobei auch der Riemen sollte regelmäßig abgebürstet werden, da sich die Riemenscheiben/Riemen selbst sonst wegen dem Dreck schneller abnutzen.

Aus gegebenem Anlass sollte auch nicht unerwähnt lassen was hier im Januar beschrieben wurde, bei Temperaturen von ca. -5° und tiefer stehen die Chancen gut dass die Alfine/Nexus langsamer/schwieriger oder garnicht mehr schaltet.

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (7. Februar 2019)

echoDave schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe das 5.0 aus 2017, bei den heutigen Modellen würde ich mindestens auf 6.0 gehen, da die Ausstattung sich verschlechtert hat. Der heutiger 5.0 hat kein Rapidfire mehr, eine Nexus statt Alfine .
> 
> Bei 185 bist du so groß wie ich, ich habe auf die Empfehlungs des Canyon Mitarbeiters gehört und L genommen, ein Fehler wie es sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt hat. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall XL empfehlen.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Evtl. sollte ich dazu sagen das ich aktuell eher den Zeitraum von O bis O als Radlzeitraum betrachten würde, ich muss nicht bei jedem Wind und Wetter raus 

Das Grail gefällt mir an sich besser da flexibler, allerdings müssten dann noch ein paar Modifikationen vorgenommen werden (wenn auch wenig). Weiß nur nicht ob es im Vergleich zum Commuter nicht "zu sportlich" ist


----------



## bjoernemann (7. Februar 2019)

Kann echoDaves Ausführungen grundsätzlich bestätigen. Für mich das Commuter aber trotz der angesprochenen Nachteile immer noch das beste Gesamtpaket, zumindest zu dem Preis. Was eine bessere Wartungsfreiheit betrifft, müsste man wohl auf eine Rohloff-Variante setzen, dafür muss man dann tendenziell aber einen Tausender draufpacken. 
Getauscht habe ich die Reifen sowie die Griffe...



echoDave schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe das 5.0 aus 2017, bei den heutigen Modellen würde ich mindestens auf 6.0 gehen, da die Ausstattung sich verschlechtert hat. Der heutiger 5.0 hat kein Rapidfire mehr, eine Nexus statt Alfine .
> 
> Bei 185 bist du so groß wie ich, ich habe auf die Empfehlungs des Canyon Mitarbeiters gehört und L genommen, ein Fehler wie es sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt hat. Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall XL empfehlen.
> ...


----------



## dk95 (9. Februar 2019)

Ich kann meinen Vorrednern auch größtenteils zustimmen. Wenn Commuter, dann das 6.0 wegen der Alfine.
Und bei deiner Körpergröße würde ich auch zu XL raten. Ich bin auch bei 1,85m (SL 87cm) und fahre aktuell L, würde aber - wenn ich nochmal wählen könnte - auf XL gehen. Bei mir ist der Sattel nämlich schon maximal weit draußen, und die Sitzposition daher eher "sportlich gedrungen".

Das Grail (bzw. Gravelbikes insgesamt) finde ich als Alternative dahingehend interessant, dass du damit auch mal längere Straßen/Schotter Touren machen kannst, ohne noch ein weiteres Bike zu brauchen. Ich hab mir fürs Pendeln im Sommer und Touren auch noch ein solches Rad (kein Grail, ein Rondo Ruut AL) zugelegt.



Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Evtl. sollte ich dazu sagen das ich aktuell eher den Zeitraum von O bis O als Radlzeitraum betrachten würde, ich muss nicht bei jedem Wind und Wetter raus



Das dachte ich anfangs auch, mittlerweile fahre ich dann doch bei Wind und Wetter   Und da sind meiner Meinung nach Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche und eine fest eingebaute Lichtanlage mit Nabendynamo fast schon Pflicht. Das hat das Commuter halt alles schon out-of-the-box und schlägt sich damit auch bei schlechtem Wetter ziemlich gut!

Aber letztendlich hilft nur probefahren und die Konzepte (650B mit 35mm vs 700C mit 40mm Reifen, Rennlenker vs. Flatbar, Sitzposition, Alfine + Riemen vs Kettenschaltung, etc.) miteinander vergleichen. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast nach Koblenz zu fahren würde ich einfach mal beides ausprobieren und schauen, was besser passt. Oder einfach beide kaufen ;-)

Ich werfe auch noch mal eine Alternative in die Runde: Räder wie das Bulls Daily Grinder 2. Da hast du Gravelbike und Commuter in einem.


----------



## FastEddi04 (6. März 2019)

Liebe Leute,

ich habe ein 2018er Canyon Commuter 6.0 in schwarz bestellt (Liefertermin Ende März). Die Entscheidung für das 6.0 (anstatt 8.0) fiel
aufgrund der besseren Alltagstauglichkeit. Insbesondere der variablere Vorbau, der sich um 180 Grad drehen lässt,
so dass der Lenker höher steht und die Sitzposition aufrechter wird, hat den Ausschlag gegeben. Ich bin 179 groß und
habe mich nach einer Probefahrt in Koblenz für die Größe L entschieden, obwohl die Vermessung M ausgespuckt hat.
L war bequemer, wenn auch nicht zu 100 % optimal. Die 100 % hoffe ich zu erreichen, indem ich halt den Lenker drehe,
so dass er höher steht.
Einziger Wermutstropfen war, dass das Bike nicht in meiner favorisierten Farbe, grau, lieferbar war.


Nun meine Bredouille:
Mittlerweile bietet Canyon das Bike in der 2019er-Version auch wieder in grau an. Nun hatte ich gedacht, ich sollte einfach
die Bestellung switchen. Aber so einfach ist die Entscheidung dann doch nicht. Canyon hat einige Spezifikationen und vor allem
den Lenkervorbau geändert. Dieser ist nun in das Cockpit integriert. Konkret hätte ich folgende Fragen und freue mich auf eure Einschätzung:

1. Kann man den Lenker der 2019er Version mit zusätzlichen Spacern höher stellen und ist das vom Ergebnis her vergleichbar mit den Optionen bei der 2018er-Version, bei der der Lenkervorbau gedreht werden konnte?
 - 2018 war der Vorbau ein "Canyon V15" mit Lenker "CANYON H27 FLAT AL" und 2019 ist es das Cockpit "CANYON CP16 COCKPIT AL"

2. Sind die übrigen Änderungen der Spezifikationen insgesamt eher ein Up- oder ein Downgrade?
 - Bremsen: "SHIMANO MT201" statt "TRP TEKTRO HD-310 | TEKTRO HD-305"
 - Felgen: "DT SWISS XR331" statt "ALEXRIMS MD19"
 - Sattel: "IRIDIUM URBAN" statt "SAN MARCO REGALE URBAN PERFORMANCE CANVAS | LEATHER"
 - Sattelstütze: "IRIDIUM S34" statt "CANYON S29 VCLS CF"

Liebe Grüße
Fast Eddi


----------



## baden_biker (10. März 2019)

Mich hat die 2019er-Ausstattung gerade erschreckt als ich auf der HP war.

Ich würde mal schätzen die haben bestimmt >100€ an Teilen gespart, bei gleichem Preis.
Die Felgen waren bisher schon an den Einstiegsmodellen.
Genauso Sattel und -stütze.
Die Bremsen sind auch günstiger.

Echt übel für 1.700€.

Und dann noch mit dem Test aus 2018 werben.

...nein danke!


----------



## baden_biker (12. März 2019)

Bisher wurde mir die Größe M vorgeschlagen, jetzt auf der neuen Website Größe L

@fasteddi04 Was war den nicht 100% optimal, bist du nicht aufrecht genug gesessen?
Bei M wäre der Lenker aber noch tiefer gewesen.


----------



## FastEddi04 (12. März 2019)

baden_biker schrieb:


> Bisher wurde mir die Größe M vorgeschlagen, jetzt auf der neuen Website Größe L
> 
> @fasteddi04 Was war den nicht 100% optimal, bist du nicht aufrecht genug gesessen?
> Bei M wäre der Lenker aber noch tiefer gewesen.



Bei M war die Sitzstange max. raus und die Sitzposition fühlte sich beengt an. Die Sportlichkeit der Sitzposition empfinde ich eher als eine Sache der Vorliebe, das hat nicht den Ausschlag gegeben. 
Bei L passte es besser. Auch, wenn ich die Arme etwas länger machen musste. Es war noch im Rahmen und ich baue darauf, dass das Drehen des Lenkers nach oben das ausgleicht...


----------



## FastEddi04 (13. März 2019)

Völlig schräg, dass Canyon für das Commuter 6.0 aus 2018 in den letzten Tagen die Größenempfehlungen geändert hat. L war früher 183 bis 190 und jetzt ist L auf einmal 174 bis 186 cm. Wenn das kein Versehen war, dann liege ich mit 179 cm Körpergroße und der Entscheidung (wider da damaligen Empfehlungen) für L  jetzt auf einmal goldrichtig.
Es sei denn, Canyon hat bei der 2019er-Version die Geometrie verändert und zeigt diese auch an, wenn man die noch verfügbare 2018er-Version auf der Website aufruft. Ich blicke da nicht mehr durch... :-(

Hat hier vielleicht noch jemand die Geometrie-Daten der 2018er-Version wie sie vor der Änderung auf der Website standen?


----------



## dk95 (13. März 2019)

FastEddi04 schrieb:


> Völlig schräg, dass Canyon für das Commuter 6.0 aus 2018 in den letzten Tagen die Größenempfehlungen geändert hat. L war früher 183 bis 190 und jetzt ist L auf einmal 174 bis 186 cm.



Ich hab zwar die alten Geometriedaten nicht mehr, aber bei mir hab ich folgende Situation: Ich bin 1.85m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 86-87cm laut Vermessung bei Canyon. Als ich das 2018er probegefahren bin, wurde mir klar L vorgeschlagen. Laut system hätte sogar M noch passen sollen. L hab ich dann gekauft, aber die Sattelstütze ist bei mir auch auf Anschlag ausgezogen.
Von daher finde ich die neuen Empfehlungen deutlich realistischer.

Das Cockpit beim neuen Commuter finde ich insgesamt auch eher unschön, aber du könntest es ja tauschen. Viel kosten ein Flatbar und ein gescheiter Vorbau ja auch nicht...

Das einzig positive, das mir bei der Ausstattungsliste aufgefallen ist, ist das Gates CDX Ritzel, das jetzt scheinbar endlich serienmäßig verbaut wird. Das CDN Plastik Ritzel am 2018er war schon ein schlechter Scherz, aber dazu steht hier im thread schon mehr.


----------



## FastEddi04 (14. März 2019)

dk95 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar die alten Geometriedaten nicht mehr, aber bei mir hab ich folgende Situation: Ich bin 1.85m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 86-87cm laut Vermessung bei Canyon. Als ich das 2018er probegefahren bin, wurde mir klar L vorgeschlagen. Laut system hätte sogar M noch passen sollen. L hab ich dann gekauft, aber die Sattelstütze ist bei mir auch auf Anschlag ausgezogen.
> Von daher finde ich die neuen Empfehlungen deutlich realistischer.
> 
> Das Cockpit beim neuen Commuter finde ich insgesamt auch eher unschön, aber du könntest es ja tauschen. Viel kosten ein Flatbar und ein gescheiter Vorbau ja auch nicht...
> ...



Ich habe die 2018-Version bestellt und werde es auch dabei belassen. Das mit dem Plastik-Ritzel war mir nicht bewusst. Aber die anderen Vorteile des Vorjahr-Modells überwiegen für mich.
Thx für deine Größenangabe. Bestätigt mich bei meiner Größenwahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orwell (14. März 2019)

Ich bin 178cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm und fahre eine Größe M. Länger dürfte für mich das Bike nicht sein, sonst würde ich mir vorkommen wie auf einer Streckbank. Oberrohrlänge ist lustigerweise die gleiche wie bei meinem Tyee CF in M auf dem ich mich auch sehr wohl fühle. Der schmale Lenker und der lange Vorbau macht es für mich sportlich genug. Aber ich kann den aktuellen Trend zu ewig langen Bikes eh nicht so recht nachvollziehen.


----------



## FastEddi04 (14. März 2019)

Orwell schrieb:


> Ich bin 178cm mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm und fahre eine Größe M. Länger dürfte für mich das Bike nicht sein, sonst würde ich mir vorkommen wie auf einer Streckbank. Oberrohrlänge ist lustigerweise die gleiche wie bei meinem Tyee CF in M auf dem ich mich auch sehr wohl fühle. Der schmale Lenker und der lange Vorbau macht es für mich sportlich genug. Aber ich kann den aktuellen Trend zu ewig langen Bikes eh nicht so recht nachvollziehen.



Für mich ist es das erste neue Fahrrad seit 15 Jahren und ich bin recht vorbehaltlos nach Koblenz gefahren und hab die verschiedenen Commuter-Versionen (>= 7.0 und <= 6.0 jeweils in M und L) durchprobiert. L auf dem 6.0 hat sich für mich am besten angefühlt. Ist wohl auch persönlicher Geschmack...


----------



## tical2000 (14. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kurze Frage zu einem Commuter 5.0 aus dem Jahre 2016, das ich heute gebraucht gekauft habe.
Es geht um das Hexlox System.
Muss ich tatsächlich einfach das Rad auf den Kopf stellen um Sattelstütze bzw. Vorder- oder Hinterrad ausbauen zu können? Das hat mir der Verkäufer so gesagt. Aber ich finde nichts dazu im Netz. Ich finde nur die Systeme von Hexlox bei denen man mit einer Art "Spezialschlüssel" ran muss.

Danke und Gruß,
Timo


----------



## echoDave (14. März 2019)

ja das stimmt, funktioniert wirklich so easy. Manchmal wenn es sofort nicht aufgeht einfach 1mm zudrehen und dann auf, manchmal"klemmt" der Stift. Passiert aber eher selten.


----------



## tical2000 (15. März 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Zwei blöde Fragen dazu hab ich noch (kann mir das System noch nicht so recht vorstellen):
- was passiert wenn ich versuche im normalen Zustand versuche die Schrauben aufzudrehen? Blockiert das (kann man es "aus versehen" mit ner starken Hand kaputt machen)? Oder dreht das hol?
- Muss ich zum zuschrauben das Rad auch auf dem Kopf haben oder geht es zu auch wenn das Rad auf den Rädern steht?

Danke nochmal!

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## echoDave (15. März 2019)

Da ist einfach ein Stift, der runter fällt und somit die Schraube blockiert. Deshalb muss man aufpassen damit man die Schrauben (grad beim Laufrad, richtig rum anschraubt).
Zudrehen kannst du im normalen Zustand, muss nicht Kopf-über sein.

Ich habe mal bei mir versucht mit schmackes aufzudrehen, ging nicht. Der Verschluss hält ut was aus. Aber ich denke wenn man mit gutem Hebel kommt und genug Kraft, ist das Ding durch.
Einen 0815 Dieb halt es jedoch denke ich lang genug auf damit er fortzieht.


Edit: Du meinst den 2016/2017  Commuter oder? sehe die neuen haben Hexlock die alten hatten  IXOW WHEELGUARD GRAVITY. Ahja die neue Canyonseite schaut ja schrecklich auch...


----------



## tical2000 (15. März 2019)

Ahhhh. Das bringt Licht ins Dunkel. Ich hab immer bei Hexlox gesucht. Aber es ist, wie Du geschrieben hast, das IXOW WHEELGUARD GRAVITY. Rad ist aus 2016.

P.S.: Stimme Dir zu 100% zu was die neue Canyon Seite angeht. Bin gestern auch "erschrocken".


----------



## echoDave (18. März 2019)

Ich will demnächst die Bremsen gegen Shimano SLX tauschen. Dabei überlege ich mich auf 180er Bremsscheiben zu vergrößern.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Postmount Adapter ich dafür bräuchte?

Ich hätte jetzt Spontan die hier genommen:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-sm-ma-f180p-p2-fuer-vr-180mm-37435
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-hr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-r180p-s-26793

Dieses SLX Set würde ich mir dann holen:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-scheibenbremse-br-m7000-set-mit-g02s-resin-532697

mit den Scheiben:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-slx-sm-rt70m-center-lock-bremsscheibe-180mm-532910

Habe auch überlegt ob ich die Magura MT5 verbaue, was meint ihr?


----------



## dk95 (18. März 2019)

echoDave schrieb:


> Ich will demnächst die Bremsen gegen Shimano SLX tauschen. Dabei überlege ich mich auf 180er Bremsscheiben zu vergrößern.



Die SLX Bremsen sind schon Mal keine schlechte Wahl. Die fahr ich aktuell am MTB mit 180er Scheiben. Sind schön bissig und perfekt mit einem Finger bedienbar. Für das Commuter würde ich  einfach bei dem 160er Scheiben bleiben, mehr ist denke ich nicht nötig. Außer du planst natürlich lange, steile Abfahrten zu fahren. Falls du doch lieber bei den 180er Scheiben willst sollten die verlinkten Adapter passen.

Zur Mt5 kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Mal kurz beim Stadler an einem Rad getestet und auch für gut empfunden. Habe mich dann aber für die slx entschieden, hatte gefühlt einen knackigeren Druckpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echoDave (18. März 2019)

Ok, danke. Muss mir das mit der Scheibengröße durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Mit den Originalen Billigbremsen(Ich denke es sind wirklich sehr billige Shimano Bremsen) habe ich irgendwie nur Probleme und mit dem Bremsleistung bin ich auch unzufrieden...

Brauche ich bei den 160ern hinten einen neuen Adapter, oder kann ich den alten verwenden?


----------



## dk95 (18. März 2019)

Normalerweise müsste das hinten passen. Bei mir ist soweit ich das eben richtig gesehen hab hinten ein IS auf 160mm Postmount Adapter verbaut. Und die SLX hat ja postmount.


----------



## echoDave (18. März 2019)

Ok Danke.

Denke spätestens nächsten Monat gehe ich da mal an  und Baue die Kojak mit dem Antipannenstreifen ein.


----------



## Thy (1. April 2019)

Moin moin,

Hat schon mal jemand von euch versucht in das Commuter 28" Räder einzubauen? Wäre dafür im Rahmen/ Gabel theoretisch Platz?

Viele Grüße Johannes


----------



## dk95 (1. April 2019)

Moin,

Auch ohne es überhaupt versucht zu haben: Mit Schutzblechen ist definitiv kein Platz, ohne kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen.
Falls du lieber 28 Zoll Räder fahren willst, ist das commuter wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige Rad. Da gibt es sinnvollere alternativen.


----------



## FastEddi04 (14. April 2019)

Hallo,
ich hab hier schon mal was zu Fahrradständern gelesen, würd aber gern mal wissen, welche konkreten Lösungen ihr euch zugelegt habt. Welche Ständer habt ihr am CC angebracht? Und noch eine Sache: Welche Schlösser benutzt ihr?
Liebe Grüße
FE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cocolores_1 (14. April 2019)

Möchte gerne die Ölbad-Geschichte durchführen und muss dafür die Bremsscheibe demontieren. Welches Werkzeug benötige ich dafür? Ist das das gleiche wie beim Tretlager?


----------



## echoDave (14. April 2019)

Welche Alfine hast du, 8 oder 11?


----------



## Cocolores_1 (14. April 2019)

Nexus 8 InterB


----------



## echoDave (14. April 2019)

Dann musst du die Bremsscheibe mit einem Centerlockschlüssel abmachen, sonst kriegst du nicht alle Schrauben von der Seite der Nabe ab. Und die müssen alle ganz ab, damit die Nabe von der Antriebsseite dann rausholt werden kann.

Ich habe als Öl ein Getriebeöl verwendet (1-2 Seiten vorher zu sehen), für die Kugellager empfehle ich das Spezialfett von Shimano für Getriebenaben.

Außer dem Centerlock gibt es nur noch für den Staubschutz einen Spezialschlüssel (Shimano TL-AF10), der Schutz sitzt aber nur "Handfest" also man kriegt ihn zur Not mit der Hand ab und wieder dran, ich habe mir jedoch den Schlüssel zugelegt, habe es zusammen mit dem Fett bei bike-discount gekauft. Zusätzlich sind flache Maulschlüssel vom Vorteil um die Kontermuttern zu lösen.

Die Nabe an sich habe ich mit einem Antriebsreiniger(Kein Bremsreiniger) vom alten Öl/Fett und dem Abrieb gereinigt. Eine Bürste für die ganzen Planetengetriebe empfiehlt sich auch, der Abrieb/fett Gemisch sitzt da teils fest in den Rillen.
Wenn man die Nabe ausgebaut hat und etwas hin und her dreht, kann man sie etwas "auseinander" ziehen so kommt man besser an die inneren Zahnrädchen dran zum Reinigen.

Ein wichtiger Tipp, die Konterschrauben auf der Bremsscheibenseite beim Zusammenbau wirklich gut "kontern", ich hatte zu locker und nach paar Kilometern minimales Spiel was beim Fahren tierisch nervt, musste nachziehen.

Viele Grüße, David


----------



## Cocolores_1 (14. April 2019)

Hallo David. Super vielen Dank für deine Zusammenfassung!!


----------



## echoDave (14. April 2019)

ich fand das Video hier toll, das hat mir viel arger erspart, grad mit dem spannring:


----------



## Zer00ne (15. April 2019)

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rad und bin auf das Cummuter 5/6 gestoßen, welches mir sehr gut gefällt.
Aber für mich als Laien, stellt sich jetzt die Frage, lohnt der Aufpreis vom 5er zum 6er?
Ich würde damit eher kurze Strecken mit eher wenig bis keiner Steigung fahren, daher hätte ich gedacht, das die 8 Gang reicht. 
Um zur Arbeit zu fahren ist es der Weg leider zu lang, bzw. die Uhrzeit ist Mist. Daher bin ich eher Freizeitfahrer.
Hier steht aber öfter mal das die Nexus-Schaltung nicht so gut sein soll. Oder würde die auch reichen und die Alfine ist einfach besser (besser geht halt immer)
Das 6er kostet momentan 1699€, als glaube ich altes oder neues Modell. 
Das 5er 1399€ bzw. im Outlet gibt es ein AL 5.0 für 1299€, in passender Größe. Wobei ich kein Unterschied zwischen dem AL und nicht AL sehe.
Ist das 6er die 300€ (bzw. 400€ zum Outlet) mehr wert? Zumindest für mich als Freizeitfahrer?


----------



## Cocolores_1 (16. April 2019)

Hi, ich habe zwei bis drei Probleme bzw. Fehler gemacht.

Beim Demontieren habe ich u.a. auf der rechten Seite die Kontermutter und anschließend die silberne Mutter mit den zwei roten Punkten und alles darunter abgeschraubt.

Das Ölbad und alles andere hat super funktioniert.

Beim Montieren bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen.

- Nabe in den Nabenkörper eingesetz
- linke Konusschraube handfest angezogen bis nur noch ein kleines Spiel spürbar war - anschließend die Kontermutter angezogen
- rechte Seite: Sternscheibe, silberne Mutter mit den zwei roten Punkten und Klemmscheibe handfest montiert - anschließend die Kontermutter angezogen
- Dichtkappe montiert
- Ritzel mit der Schrift nach außen montiert
- Sprengring montiert
- Dichtring montiert
- Schaltung versucht zu montieren - ich konnte nicht alle 3 roten Punkte in eine Linie bringen

Nun meine Fragen.

- gibt es etwas zu beachten, wenn ich die silberne Mutter mit den zwei roten Punkten demontiert hatte?
- muss die Schrift beim Ritzel nach Innen oder nach außen zeigen?
- Warum kann ich die 3 roten Punkte nicht in eine Linie bringen?
- beim provisorischen Einbau funktionierte der Freilauf nicht - die Schaltung auch nicht


----------



## echoDave (16. April 2019)

Die Schrift vom Ritzel zeigt nach ausau denke ich.

Bezüglich der Roten Punkte bin ich grad echt überfragt, ich habe bei der Demontage immer alles in der Reihenfolge hingelegt und danach rückwärts wieder montiert.

Aber der Silberne Ring mit den zwei roten Punkten konnte ich nur korrekt montieren da dort Nasen sind ich konnte es nur so einsetzen oder um 180grad verdreht, das ist dann aber egal.

Schaltung war für mich auch nur in einer Richtung zu montieren.

Kannst du paar Bilder anhängen?


----------



## Cocolores_1 (17. April 2019)

Also - größter Fehler war, dass unterhalb des Lock Washers (Scheibe mit zwei roten Punkten) die Zahnradscheibe falsch herum auf der Achse war. Daraufhin konnte man nicht genau die Schaltung montieren.

Des Weiteren hatte ich fast eine Stunde die Nabe nach dem Ölbad abtropfen lassen. Das war auch nicht vorteilhaft. 
Ich habe jetzt nochmal alles auseinander- und zusammengebaut. Nochmals ein Ölbad genommen und viel Fett an die Nadel- und Kugellager.

Lustigerweise ist das Hinterrad nicht komplett zentriert im Ramen und der Reifen streift ganz leicht. Das muss ich mir nochmal genauer anschauen, warum das plötzlich so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echoDave (17. April 2019)

Bei der 8ter kann man ruhig eine Stunde abtropfen lassen, habe ich auch. Nicht dass zu viel Öl über bleibt und es dir dann an die Bremsscheibe rausläuft, die 8ter ist nicht öldicht.

Fett habe ich auch auf die Kugellager/Zahnräder usw.

Das mit dem nichtzentrierten Rad klingt nicht gut, irgendwas stimmt da noch nicht.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (18. April 2019)

Ich näher mich dem Ziel - langsam

Heute nochmals alles zusammengebaut und wieder im Rad eingebaut - passt alles. Schaltung kurz eingestellt - Riemenspannung geprüft und eingestellt. Schaltet einwandfrei hoch&runter. Nur in Gang 5,6,7,8 gbt es ein leichtes Rasseln im Freilauf - während des Tretens ist alles in Ordnung...Das heißt für mich nie mit dem Treten aufhören

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Cocolores_1 (19. April 2019)

Kann die Riemenspannung tendenziell zu hoch sein? Vertrau der Gates App nicht ganz...


----------



## echoDave (19. April 2019)

Auf jedenfall das merkt man relativ schnell finde ich. Beim Tretten fühlt sich der Riemen für mich zu fest an, habe dann das Gefühl er spannt das rad und die Kurbel zusammen.


----------



## Cocolores_1 (19. April 2019)

Das Treten fühlt und hört sich super an. Ich glaub ich mach „erneut“ alles nochmals auf


----------



## FastEddi04 (22. April 2019)

So, mein Commuter 6.0 ist angekommen. Petrolgrün als Farbe ist super (siehe 1. Foto). Und fährt sich gut. Bei ein paar Kleinigkeiten bin ich mir unsicher. Darum frag ich hier mal:

1. Wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe und seitlich Kraft auf das Vorderrad einwirkt, schleift es. Das wird vermutlich die Strebe vom Schutzblech sein, die sehr nah am Reifen vorbeiläuft (siehe 2. Foto). Kennt ihr das Problem und habt eine Lösung dafür? Biegen hilft nicht. Ich werd mir wohl im Baumarkt ein paar Unterlegscheiben besorgen und den Abstand vergrößern. Hätte man werksseitig besser machen können...

2. Die Schraube, die senkrecht von oben in den Lenkervorbau geht, dreht durch (siehe 3. Foto). Ich werd deswegen wohl mal bei Canyon anrufen. Habt ihr eine Vorstellung, welche Auswirkungen das haben kann? Aktuell merke ich nichts beim Fahren.

3. Irgendwas klickt unten am Vorderrad, wenn man regelmäßig in die Pedale tritt. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau und ich bekomm schon noch raus, was das ist. Dennoch: Wenn hier jemand das Problem anhand meiner vagen Beschreibung erkennt und gelöst hat, gerne hier schreiben.

Gutes Radeln
FE 

Ach ja: Die Latschen auf dem 1. Foto gibt's bei Deichmann für 7,99 €. Die alten ewig, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen... ;-)


----------



## kavide (25. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

da es mein erster Post hier ist, möchte ich mich erstmal vorstellen. Mein Name ist David, ich wohne in Wien und ich fahre ein Canyon Urban 5 aus 2016, sowie ein Votec VM 2018er MTB. In letzter Zeit zieht es mich aber eher auf die Straße und lange Radwege und vor allem möchte ich bald einmal zum Bikepacking raus, das Ziel ist noch offen 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage..

Ich würde vorne gerne eine Kurbel mit 2x Schaltung verbauen, da es mit Gepäck doch mal die Berge rauf und runter gehen soll.. In ein Gravel/Rennrad möchte ich eigentlich gerade nicht investieren, also nehme ich das, was ich schon habe und passe es etwas an.
Wie erwähnt ist es Canyon Urban 5.0 aus 2016, gebraucht gekauft, aber irgendwie kommt mir vor, dass es eigentlich ein 6.0 ist (S25 Sattelstütze, DT Swiss Laufräder).
Es hat ein Deore XT-Schaltwerk mit 10-fach 11-36 Kassette, vorne Miranda Kurbel mit 68mm GXP Innenlager, Kettenlinie 46mm.
Welche Kurbeln könnte ich verwenden? Würde Ultegra/105 passen oder muss es eine XT/SLX sein? Welche genau? Ich hätte gerne 34/50 oder 48 Zähne. Denke dass das in Verbindung mit der 36er Kassette und 27.5 Zoll Rädern eine gute Kombi ergibt, auch für steile Berge.
Oder was meint ihr, gibts bessere Lösungen für mein Vorhaben?

Beste Grüße
David


----------



## dk95 (25. April 2019)

FastEddi04 schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe und seitlich Kraft auf das Vorderrad einwirkt, schleift es. Das wird vermutlich die Strebe vom Schutzblech sein, die sehr nah am Reifen vorbeiläuft (siehe 2. Foto). Kennt ihr das Problem und habt eine Lösung dafür? Biegen hilft nicht. Ich werd mir wohl im Baumarkt ein paar Unterlegscheiben besorgen und den Abstand vergrößern. Hätte man werksseitig besser machen können...



Zu 1. Bei mir hat es geholfen, alle Schrauben, die das vordere Schutzblech irgendwie festhalten, mal etwas zu lösen, dann das Schutzblech so zurechtzurücken, dass es mittig sitzt und dann wieder alles festzuziehen. Die Löcher in der Befestingungsstrebe waren bei mir zumindest lang genug, um da genug Spiel zu haben. Sollte natürlich das Schutzblech in sich verzogen sein, helfen wahrscheinlich nur Unterlegscheiben.



FastEddi04 schrieb:


> 2. Die Schraube, die senkrecht von oben in den Lenkervorbau geht, dreht durch (siehe 3. Foto). Ich werd deswegen wohl mal bei Canyon anrufen. Habt ihr eine Vorstellung, welche Auswirkungen das haben kann? Aktuell merke ich nichts beim Fahren.



Zu 2. Ich würde das auch definitiv mit Canyon klären. Folge kann z.B. sein, dass du ein Spiel im Steuersatz bekommst, was letztendlich zu Folgeschäden daran führen kann. Ob du schon Spiel hast, kannst du so herausfinden: https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2017/02/steuersatz-lagerspiel-einstellen/


----------



## dk95 (25. April 2019)

kavide schrieb:


> Es hat ein Deore XT-Schaltwerk mit 10-fach 11-36 Kassette, vorne Miranda Kurbel mit 68mm GXP Innenlager, Kettenlinie 46mm.
> Welche Kurbeln könnte ich verwenden? Würde Ultegra/105 passen oder muss es eine XT/SLX sein? Welche genau? Ich hätte gerne 34/50 oder 48 Zähne. Denke dass das in Verbindung mit der 36er Kassette und 27.5 Zoll Rädern eine gute Kombi ergibt, auch für steile Berge.



Wie wäre es, den 1-fach Aufbau beizubehalten und einfach nach einer Anderen Ritzel/Kassetten Kombination zu schauen?
Also so in Richtung 11-46 Kassette mit einem 40 oder 42er Kettenblatt. Da ist der kleinste Gang ähnlich übersetzt wie bei 34/36, nur obenraus (jenseits der 40 km/h) kann es schwer werden mit mittreten. http://ritzelrechner.de/ ist da empfehlenswert; Da kannst du verschiedene Übersetzungen durchrechnen und vergleichen.

Ich fahre jetzt seit einer weile mit 40er Kettenblatt und 11-42 Kassette am Gravelbike und mir hat bisher noch kein Gang gefehlt. Steigungen bis 16-18% kann ich noch fahren, und bis ca. 45 km/h selbst treten. Die etwas größeren Gangsprünge im Vergleich zu 2x11 stören mich auch wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echoDave (15. Mai 2019)

Kennt sich jemand mit Nabendynamos hier aus?

Meins im Commuter hat schon im Winter Geräusche gemacht weil das Lager nicht ganz dicht war, das provisorische ausspülen und fetten der Lager erreicht so nach 2.5tkm so langsam sein Limit...

Ich überlege mir einfach ein neues Rad montiert zu kaufen mit Nabendynamo und das jetzige ggf. selbst irgendwann zu reparieren und als ersatz zu haben.

Frage mich nur welchen Nabendynamo ich nehmen soll, den Alfine DH-S501 den Deore XT DH-T8000 oder doch wieder den SP PL8 wobei mit SP durch den Lagerschaden verschreckt hat.


----------



## Chris90er (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo im Forum,

nach einiger Zeit des Mitlesens (Danke dafür ) habe ich doch auch zwei Fragen, für die ich gern auf Eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen möchte. Da im dafür eröffneten Thread keine Antworten kommen, probiere ich es hier mal. Es geht um die Canyon Commuter, speziell um das 6.0. 

Ich habe gelegentlich gelesen bzw. von Bekannten gehört, dass die Größenempfehlungen auf der Canyon-Seite nicht sehr zuverlässig sein sollen. Daher meine Fragen:


Laut Canyon wäre die Größe L für mich passend. Ein Kollege mit ähnlichen Maßen sagt aber, froh zu sein, die XL genommen zu haben. Im Forum wird ja auch eher zur größeren Größe geraten. *Welche Größe würdet Ihr bei Körpergröße 188 cm, Schrittlänge 87 cm und Gewicht von 86 kg empfehlen?*
Das 6.0 gibt es aktuell (zumindest theoretisch) in schwarz und grau. Auf den Studio-Bildern sieht die Lackierung aber weder nach Glanz noch nach Matt aus, eher so ein Zwischending. Wie sehen die Farben in der Realität aus? *Kann jemand Bilder von seinem Commuter in der jeweiligen Farbe hier teilen?* Oder auf entsprechende Bilder im Netz verweisen (habe keine gefunden)?

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen ? Vielen Dank schon einmal!
Christoph


----------



## dk95 (25. Mai 2019)

Chris90er schrieb:


> Laut Canyon wäre die Größe L für mich passend. Ein Kollege mit ähnlichen Maßen sagt aber, froh zu sein, die XL genommen zu haben. Im Forum wird ja auch eher zur größeren Größe geraten. *Welche Größe würdet Ihr bei Körpergröße 188 cm, Schrittlänge 87 cm und Gewicht von 86 kg empfehlen?*


Habe mit ähnlichen Maßen (185, 86-87 SL) ein 2018er Commuter 6.0 in Größe L. Sattelstütze ist auf maximalem Auszug. Also meine Empfehlung geht klar zu XL.


----------



## Chris90er (26. Mai 2019)

dk95 schrieb:


> Habe mit ähnlichen Maßen (185, 86-87 SL) ein 2018er Commuter 6.0 in Größe L. Sattelstütze ist auf maximalem Auszug. Also meine Empfehlung geht klar zu XL.


Danke für die Rückmeldung  Wie sieht es bei Dir mit der Farbe aus? Das 2018er-Modell (https://www.canyon.com/de-de/outlet/urban-bikes/commuter-6.0/1566.html) hat ja die gleiche Lackierung wie das aktuelle 2019er-Modell. Ist diese in echt eher so seidenmatt, wie das Bild auf der Canyon-Webseite vermuten lässt, oder richtig matt bei Dir?


----------



## echoDave (26. Mai 2019)

Die Commuter sind meiner Meinung nach matt.


----------



## dk95 (26. Mai 2019)

Mmh...ich kann es gar nicht richtig beurteilen. Es ist schon ein mattes Grau bei mir. Aber halt trotzdem ein eher glatter Lack, nicht wie man das vielleicht von manch "rau-matten" Rädern kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris90er (29. Mai 2019)

dk95 schrieb:


> Mmh...ich kann es gar nicht richtig beurteilen. Es ist schon ein mattes Grau bei mir. Aber halt trotzdem ein eher glatter Lack, nicht wie man das vielleicht von manch "rau-matten" Rädern kennt.


Ah, ok. Könntest Du vielleicht ein Bild Deines Rahmens bei Tageslicht machen und hier zeigen? Das wäre toll  Tendiere nämlich auch eher zu grau als schwarz.


----------



## dk95 (29. Mai 2019)

So sah es mal neu und sauber aus:


----------



## Chris90er (29. Mai 2019)

dk95 schrieb:


> So sah es mal neu und sauber aus:


 Oh, schick, herzlichen Dank ! Sieht aber in echt matter aus als auf dem Bild der Webseite. Dann bin ich auf grau gesetzt Jetzt muss es nur noch irgendwann wieder lieferbar sein


----------



## echoDave (3. Juni 2019)

Und der erster Gates CDX Riemen ist hinüber, nach nur 7.5tkm 

Habe Canyon nach einen neuen angeschrieben, mal gucken ob Sie mir überhaupt einen CDX zukommen lassen, bin anscheinend eine der ganz ganz wenigen der CDX umgerüstet bekommen hat, Rest kriegt nur CDN.

Überlege auch einfach jetzt auf Kette umzurüsten, ehrlich gesagt...


----------



## echoDave (13. Juni 2019)

Canyon hat nur den Ersatzriemen zugeschickt, leider wie erwartet nur der schlechterer CDN nicht der CDX den ich hatte.

Naja hängt im Schuppen am Hacken da ich zwischenzeitlich auf Kette umgerüstet habe. Wahnsinn was die Riemen anscheinend für Kraftverluste hat, ich hätte mit der Übersetzung  höher gehen sollen. Läuft jetzt alles 1 Gang leichter.


----------



## Sandia (20. Juni 2019)

Hi,

hat jemand ein Commuter 5.0/6.0 und kann die Höhe des Oberrohrs von knapp vor der Sattelnase zum Boden messen? Ich habe nur 73cm Schrittlänge und das ist bei den meisten 27,5" Rädern schon ein Problem...

Grüße
Sandia


----------



## vagabond235 (28. Juni 2019)

Mal wieder ein Update von mir. Canyon hat nach 1200km die alfine 8 "auf Kulanz" getauscht, war Teil meiner Conti-auf-gates tauschaktion die ca ein halbes Jahr gedauert hat. Mittlerweile bin ich wieder knappe 1200km weit gefahren - und die alfine beginnt wieder ihre Mätzchen zu machen. Jetzt habe ich das Teil einmal zerlegt und fand Rost - sowohl beim Kugelring auf der Antriebsseite als auch bei einem Rollenlager. Jetzt werde ich Mal versuchen das mit Ölbad und ordentlichem Abschmieren unter Kontrolle zu bekommen, mein Vertrauen in die Nabe ist aber dahin. So fein dieses Rad auch ist - sportliches Pendeln kann es bei mir offensichtlich nicht. Die Nabe zieht Wasser, gibt es nicht mehr frei, und rostet sich dann intern zu Tode. 

Zusätzlich gefällt mir der neue Gepäckträger nicht - meine Ortlieb nTaschen reiben jetzt bzw. verhängen sich an der Achsschraube.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (30. Juni 2019)

Nach einem Jahr Commuter 4.0-Fahren, und damit nach ca. 10 000 km, bin ich tatsächlich voll zufrieden mit dem Rad. Mit dem Conti Contact-Speed habe ich einen passenden Reifen gefunden und durch Installation einer Kettenführung ist die Kette vom vorderen Kettenblatt nie mehr abgesprungen. Die Bremsbeläge musste ich bisher erst einmal wechseln und auch die Kette habe ich mal zur Sicherheit erneuert. Ansonsten wirkt das Fahrrad noch fast wie neu 

Das einzige, was ich gemerkt habe, ist, dass der Freilauf deutlich lauter klackert als früher. Kann es sein, dass sich dort über die Zeit und durch Putzen das Fett herausgewaschen hat? Und tatsächlich haben sich auch die Gepäckträgerstreben durch meine Taschen abgenutzt. Der Lack ist an den Stellen sowieso sehr schnell ab, aber auch das Metall wird deutlich dünner an den Auflagestellen. Ist es möglich dort irgendwann neue Streben einzubauen?


----------



## FastEddi04 (1. Juli 2019)

Kann mir jemand einen Link für einen Schlauch schicken. Ich brauche einen neuen und bin zu blöd, das passende zu finden. Für den Schwalbe G-One Allround 35 mm-Mantel. Wäre klasse...


----------



## vagabond235 (1. Juli 2019)

Schwalbe SV12B-40 20-25/590 sollte funktionieren (habe ich zumindest im Gepäck )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastEddi04 (1. Juli 2019)

vagabond235 schrieb:


> Schwalbe SV12B-40 20-25/590 sollte funktionieren (habe ich zumindest im Gepäck )



Thx


----------



## Hans-Peeter (27. Juli 2019)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Gepäckträgertaschen die Streben ziemlich abnutzen? Ein Problem ist auf jeden Fall, dass die Taschen nie bombenfest sitzen können und damit immer etwas herumrutschen und reiben.


----------



## vagabond235 (28. Juli 2019)

Bei mir triffts eher die Tasche als die Streben. Habe die Reibstelle (schwarzer Fleck am ersten Bild links oben) mit Gummimatten versucht zu verbessern. Grundsätzlich habe ich das "alte" Strebendesign besser gefunden - mehr Abstand von Tasche zu Achsschrauben, allerdings sind die Dinger scheinbar zu oft gebrochen, daher bin ich auch schon am Austauschmodell "neu".


----------



## vagabond235 (28. Juli 2019)

Und wenn ich schon dabei sitze - so schaut meine Alfine 8 von innen aus:






Der Kugellagerring am ersten Bild ganz rechts rostet massiv, der Wassertropfen war so in der Nabe drinnen. Der Ring in der Nabe ist ebenfalls etwas von Rost angegriffen (aber hoffentlich noch zu retten). Das ist bereits die 2. Öffnung meiner Nabe innerhalb von wenigen Tagen - beim ersten Mal hats mit dem Rost noch schlimmer ausgeschaut, es gab dann als erstes mal eine Fettpackung und ein paar km Gerolle, die Kugeln haben danach wieder etwas besser ausgeschaut. Ein drittes mal zerlege ich erst wenn der Kugellagerring von Shimano da ist. Der kleine Ring auf der anderen Seite ist übrigens komplett OK.

Wie schon weiter oben mal geschrieben - das ist jetzt bei mir die 2. Nabe. Die erste hat irgendwo bei 1300km von Shimano das Etikett "Totalschaden" bekommen und wurde von Canyon auf Kulanz getauscht. Nr. 2 hat jetzt 1500km am Buckel - beides für ein "wartungsfreies" Rad eigentlich ein komplettes No-Go.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (12. August 2019)

vagabond235 schrieb:


> Wie schon weiter oben mal geschrieben - das ist jetzt bei mir die 2. Nabe. Die erste hat irgendwo bei 1300km von Shimano das Etikett "Totalschaden" bekommen und wurde von Canyon auf Kulanz getauscht. Nr. 2 hat jetzt 1500km am Buckel - beides für ein "wartungsfreies" Rad eigentlich ein komplettes No-Go.



Nach 1300km? Die habe ich aufgrund eines langen Arbeitsweges innerhalb von einem Monat drauf. Das ist ja erschreckend kurzlebig...

Bei meinem Commuter 4.0 hat sich nun ein komisches Klickgeräusch etabliert, das beim Fahren bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung auftritt. Zuerst dachte ich, dass es die Pedale sein müssten, aber als ich zum Testen mal andere eingebaut habe hatte sich nichts geändert. Ich habe mich aber noch nicht getraut, das Tretlager auszubauen.


----------



## baden_biker (14. August 2019)

.


----------



## vagabond235 (21. August 2019)

@Hans-Peeter : Ich würde ein Service nach spätestens 1000km empfehlen, jetzt nachdem ich mit Öl und Fett nachgebastelt habe läuft die Nabe wieder ruhiger. Der bestellte Kugellagerring ist leider am Weg verloren gegegangen... Jetzt kann ich entweder noch einmal nach dem Teil suchen, oder noch einmal zerlegen und schauen obs nicht mit noch einer frischen Fettpackung für die Kugeln auch so weitergeht.

Wenn man nach der Alfine 8 googelt findet man ein paar Umbauten bzw Wartungsempfehlungen, ausserdem den Hinweis dass man die Nabe (speziell bergauf) nicht zu sportlich fahren sollte. Ist halt in Tirol schwierig


----------



## Hans-Peeter (21. August 2019)

@vagabond235 Danke für die Antwort. Alle 1000km ist ja wirklich schon sehr häufig. Allerdings habe ich auch keine Alfine 8 verbaut, da ich beim Commuter 4.0 ja noch klassisch mit Kettenschaltung fahre.


----------



## vagabond235 (21. August 2019)

Bei mir ist's die Alfine 8 die anfällig ist - evtl. in der Kombi mit dem Riemenantrieb. Die Kettenversion sollte eigentlich unauffällig laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Peeter (21. August 2019)

Aber alle 1000km fände ich tatsächlich anstrengend. Das ist weniger als mein Monatspensum und "wartungsarm" ist das ja nicht wirklich. Ich bin ja schon genervt, wenn ich mal einen Platten habe.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, was das Klicken bei mir verursacht. Da es nur unter Belastung auftritt, ist es sehr schwer den genauen Ort auszumachen. Ich vermute, dass es wirklich das Tretlager/Kurbel sein kann.


----------



## vagabond235 (22. August 2019)

Nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe sollte die Nabe nach einem nicht ganz Shimano-Service (dh Öl in die Nabe rein, genug Fett rein, genug Fett an alle möglichen Wassereintrittsstellen) dann unauffällig laufen, nur das erste Service sollte möglichst bald erfolgen um eben genau der rosterei Vorzubeugen.

Klickgeräusche - war einmal bei mir das Lager (allerdings bei einem anderen Rad), hatte das aber auch schon mit kommen und gehen - da wirds dann wirklich schwierig irgend etwas zu diagnostizieren. Ignorieren war einfacher


----------



## Los_Moertos (1. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem ich jahrelang mein altes MTB als Alltagsrad "missbraucht" habe, soll nun endlich ein Rad her dass für den Alltag wirklich praktisch ist. Das Fahrrad soll für den täglichen Arbeitsweg (einfach 4 km) und Einkaufen, in die Stadt fahren etc. genutzt werden (Jahresleistung ca 1500-2000 km). Für "sportliche" Fahrten habe ich mein MTB. Nach längerer Suche ist der Canyon Commuter fast das einzige Rad das meinen Vorstellungen entspricht (Feste Beleuchtung, Schutzbleche, Fahrradtaschenaufnahem, "wartungsarmer" Antrieb, Ständer + modernes Design (das Killerkriterium bei den meistern alternativen). Ursprungsbudget 800-1000, allerdings komme ich damit wohl nicht ganz hin. 
Nun zur eigentlichen Frage - "wartungsarmer Antrieb: 
Ursprünglich wollte ich eine  Nabenschaltung + Riemen, da ich dachte dass diese Kombination am wartungsärmsten ist (bin kein Schrauber). Nach den ganzen Erfahrungsberichten bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher. Deswegen stehen zur Auswahl der Commuter 4.0 (Shimano SLX + Kette ) akt. 1099 €, Commuter 5.0 (Gates-Riemen, Nexus) akt. 1199€ statt 1399€. (das 6.0 kommt wg. Budget leider nicht in Frage). 
Wie würdet Ihr die Varianten im Vergleich sehen? Ist die Nexus + Riemen (bei meiner geringen  Laufleistung) eine vernünftige Idee? 
Vielen Dank für eure Meinung!


----------



## echoDave (25. September 2019)

@Los_Moertos bei einer Laufleistung von <2tkm per anno könnte die Nexus/Alfine/Riemen Kombi tatsächlich wartungsarm sein.
Auch wenn ich persönlich den Commuter keinem mehr empfehlen würde. Zu viele Sonderlocken die Canyon verbaut hat (versucht mal anderen Vorbau zu finden ...), also wenn man mal teile Tauschen will sind es oft so Sondergrößen wo man schlecht Teile bekommt. Auch wenn das Design des Commuter Top ist sind meine Erfahrungen, dass hier design der Qualität vorgezogen wurde. Die Gepäckträger brechen leicht ab, Ständer hat der Commuter meines Wissens nach nicht, Wartungsarmer Antrieb ist für mich was anderes, bBremsen fand ich Kacke und habe die gegen Deore getauscht, Licht am Schutzblech find eich mittlerweile auch nicht so gut, am Lenker fände ich besser. Allgemein bin ich kein Freund der Nabenschaltungen mittlerweile. 

Das Cube Nuroad Pro FE könnte eine alternative für dich sein.

@vagabond235 Ist bei dir die Nabe Antriebsseitig gut abgedichtet? Bei mir kommt da kein Wasser rein. Habe letzte Woche nun meine zweite Nabenwartung durchgeführt (9tkm) und ich habe bis auf Abrieb nur Fett/Öl vorgefunden keine Spur von Rost. Und ja ich fahre auch im Regen/Schnee.  

Allgemein habe ich vor paar Wochen von Riemen auf Kette Umgerüstet(40€ Kostenpunkt mit KMC E1 Kette, dem teuersten posten mit 20€), da merkt man direkt das der Riemen doch Leistung kostet und man mehr Widerstand als Kette. Die Kette habe ich auch schneller gereinigt als den Riemen und bei Trockenschmiermittel gibts kaum Dreck.

@Hans-Peeter Ich hatte letztens auch so ein bescheuertes Knacken, bei mir wars die Rahmenöffnung beim Trettlager (Exzenter, Rahmen ist unten offen bzw. wird mit zwei Schrauben verspannt). Habe alles ab, sauber und mit entsprechendem Drehmoment wieder fest und das Knacken ist weg. Habe festgestellt, wenn man zu fest die Rahmenschrauben da zuzieht knackt es auch gerne.


----------



## vagabond235 (25. September 2019)

@echoDave Mittlerweile behaupte ich: ja. Nachdem ich das Teil jetzt 3x in relativ kurzer Abfolge auseinander- und wieder zusammengebaut habe läuft die Nabe auch relativ gut (siehe Zustand des Kugellagerrings im Foto). Habe jetzt auf beiden Seiten die Kugellager gut in Fett gepackt, versucht alle Verschraubungen mit Fett abzudichten und auch im Innenraum gut Fett zu verteilen. Zusätzlich habe ich der Nabe ein "Ölbad" spendiert - habe ca 7-8ml Getriebeöl eingefüllt (hab ihrgendwo die Idee gefunden da bis zu 10ml reinzupacken - 15ml sabbern scheinbar aber wieder raus und versauen die Bremsscheibe ) Seit meinem letzten Zusammenbau klackern jetzt in den höheren Gängen im Leerlauf die Sperrklinken etwas lauter als vorher, aber damit kann ich leben.

Mein Problem mit der Alfine 8 war 2x der Werkszustand - ich hätte die Nabe viel früher zerlegen sollen (auch wenn hier irgendwo davon abgeraten wird).





Würde ich das Rad weiterempfehlen - hmmm, eher nein. Auch wenns ein echt nettes Rad ist, super Beleuchtung hat (mich störts Licht an den Schutzblechen bisher nicht - funktioniert auch auf Schotter in kompletter Dunkelheit gut genug), mir die Bremsen locker ausreichen (habe zum Vergleich ein MTB mit 203/180 und Avid Code und ein altes Rennrad mit Felgenbremse - also in der Reihenfolge Anker vs. Commuter vs. Angst ) und ich Tempomässig mit den durchschnittlichen Rennradfahrern auf meiner Pendelstrecke mithalten kann...
Allerdings ist der Wartungsaufwand bisher massiv unangenehm und der Preis fürs Gesamtpaket doch ziemlich hoch, Hänger ziehen geht auch nicht (ok - das ist ein Luxusproblem )

Das Cube schaut nett aus - aber ich fahre jetzt mal meinen Commuter tot, auch wenn das wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern wird. Heuer im Sommer warens mal ca. 4000km, mal schauen wie langs dauert bis auch andere Baustellen aufreissen bzw wieviele Winter das Rad überlebt.


----------



## echoDave (25. September 2019)

Das klingt gut, Öl einfüllen in die Alfine habe ich noch nicht gemacht, vllt. nächstes Jahr.

Ich denke, dass ich nächstes Jahr den Commuter durch einen Gravel/Cyclo/Adventure mit Schutzbleche/Licht ersetzen werde. Der Commuter wird dann an die Freundin weitervererbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vagabond235 (25. September 2019)

Ui - nicht mehr fahren, aber immer noch servicieren 
_SCNR_


----------



## echoDave (26. September 2019)

ja Gott sei Dank hat sie eine Laufleistung von 200km/anno xD da haue ich an einem WE manchmal mehr raus


----------



## Cocolores_1 (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

woher bekomme ich den Bremsscheiben und Beläge des 5.0 aus 2018? Das sind die Tektro Bremsen....gibt es hier auch kompatible Beläge?


----------



## dk95 (7. Januar 2020)

Cocolores_1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> woher bekomme ich den Bremsscheiben und Beläge des 5.0 aus 2018? Das sind die Tektro Bremsen....gibt es hier auch kompatible Beläge?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, mit welchen Bremsen das 5.0er ausgestattet ist, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es wie bei meinem 6.0 (2018) die Kombination aus tektro HD-R305 und HD-R310 ist. Falls ja, brauchst du zwei unterschiedliche Paare Bremsbeläge. 

Für die kleine Flatmount Bremse an der Front (HD-R310) haben bei mir die kleinen Shimano Beläge mit den Bezeichnungen K02s oder K04s gepasst.

Für die  Bremse hinten (HD-R305) habe ich die Standard tektro Beläge genommen (A10.11 oder E10.11). Aber auch hier kann man wieder aufs Shimano Sortiment zurückgreifen, z.B. B01S sollten passen.

Falls du einen Fahrradhändler in der Nähe hast, der die gängigen Shimano Beläge führt, solltest du also fündig werden und musst nicht speziell nach Belägen von tektro Ausschau halten.


----------



## jngl87 (5. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Thema der Schleifgeräusche vom hinteren Schutzblech wurde hier ja bereits einige Male angesprochen. Insbesondere kommt es bei mir dazu, wenn ich eine Tasche angehängt haben und dann aus dem Sattel gehe und kräftig Trete. Nervt extrem. 

Die hier ebenfalls einmal angesprochene möglich Lösung: Unterlegscheiben, um die Streben weiter vom Mantel fernzuhalten. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Lösung?

Grüße


----------



## audi90holger (25. Mai 2020)

Moin.

Ich möchte mal ein Abschlussstatement zu meinem Canyon Commuter 6.0  abgeben:

Es ist und bleibt eine Hassliebe, wobei das zwischenmenschliche von meiner Seite ausgeht 

Der neue Rahmen hält nun seit dem Tausch ohne Probleme durch.

Folgendes zum Alltag:

REIFEN
Ich habe seit einem Jahr auf die Kojak Reifen gewechselt, weil die G-One wirklich nach einigen 100Km an der Lauffläche verschlissen waren. Das AUS der Reifen kam, nachdem sich ein Metallverstärkung von der Kaskade aus dem Reifen rausgetrieben hat.
Der Kojak ist der perfekte Reifen. Obwohl er glatt ist und sehr empfindlich aussieht, ist er wirklich extrem robust, dank seiner verstärkte Lauffläche. Ich fahre auch fast täglich über Split und Kieselsteine und habe keine großartigen Schnitte. Die beiden Schriftzüge KOJAK und SCHWALBE sind reflektierend und ersetzen für mich die orangenen Speichenreflektoren

QUALITÄT LACK
Da kommt der Hass auf. Auch wenn ich einen 2018/19 getauschten Rahmen habe, ist die Qualität der Lackierung wirklich nicht gut. Auch beim Tauschrahmen nicht. Es schaut an sehr vielen Stellen die weiße Grundierung raus. Hier frage ich mich, warum überhaupt hell und nicht grau oder schwarz vor grundiert wurde, um diesen Mangel in den Hintergrund zu stellen

WINGEES
Nervig ist, das man sie relativ häufig wieder festschrauben muss. Wenn man das vernachlässigt, fangen die schnell an zu klappern und zu wackeln.
Die Ortlieb Aufnahme ist nach wie vor nicht optimal.
Damit der Rahmen nicht abscheuert habe ich meine Ortlieb Taschen präpariert ( siehe Foto ).

RAHMEN
Hier schlägt auch leider meine Hassliebe total zu. Das Design ist traumhaft, aber die 27,5" Laufradgröße nicht optimal. Der Rahmen ist irgendwie zu kurz und die Felgen zu klein. Dadurch fehlt es auch in der Tiefe. Bei 1,76 Meter Größe und 46er Schuhgröße  ( meist Nike Air Max ), habe ich das Problem, das ich beim Kurbelhub immer meine Ortlieb Tasche von unten nach oben aus den Haltern rausdrücke und ich aus dem Rhythmus meiner Tretfrequenz komme.
Somit kann ich meine Füße nur Mittig auf die Pedale platzieren, damit es passt.
Das ist ein Unterschied, weil ich auch noch ein Canyon Ultimate CF mit SPD Pedale fahre. Ist leider immer eine Umgewöhnung.
Des Weiteren kann man keine überaus schnellen Kurven fahren. Nehmt bitte das kurveninnere Pedal nach oben, sonst kann Mann/Frau schnell zu Fall kommen.

Ich habe mich seinerzeit bei Canyon vermessen lassen und M und L Probe gefahren.
Falls einer denkt, das es an der Größe M liegen sollte.

STÄNDER
Hier habe ich einen passenden aus dem ROSE Sortiment gefunden und mattschwarz lackiert. Der erledigt perfekt seine Arbeit.

BREMSE
Tektro. Leider habe ich den Jahrgang des Sparens erwischt. Stattelstüze weggespart und von Shimano auf Flatmount Tektro Bremsen gewechselt ( wurde ja anscheinend bei den neuen Modellen revidiert ).
Die Tektro HD310/HD305 finde ich in seiner Bremswirkung wirklich frech.
Im Netz kostet die Bremse mit Hebel um die 20,- Euro pro Felge. So bremst die auch.

Ich werde die Bremse nun umbauen. Melde mich dazu aber noch in einem separaten Post.

Fazit vom Fazit.
Ich finde das Bike trotzdem so gut, das ich es einfach nicht verkaufen kann. Der Alfine Antrieb mit dem Gates gepaart mit dem Design = eine Wucht.
Ich komme mit dem Rad durchaus auch schon mal auf 45 km/h. Es ist klein und agil.

Aber = es gibt immer was zum basteln, weil Canyon gespart hat ( Reifen, Lack, Bremse ) oder es einfach nicht anbietet ( Ständer ). Das ist ein Rad mit dem man sich beschäftigen muss. 
Es ist immer wieder irgendetwas - sei es der nervige Billigstecker ( Licht ), der auf das Kabel von der Narbe festgesteckt wird, oder das durchrutschende Kabel am vorderen Wingee…….

Ich finde es mit seinen Macken so gut, das ich jetzt noch einmal über 350,- Euro in die neue Bremsanlage investieren werde.
Die zwei Jahre, die mich das Rad begleitet hat, waren echt intensiv.
Man kann mit dem Rad ohne Probleme 80 Km am Tag fahren und hat es am Abend nicht im Rücken.

Anbei ein paar Fotos vom NOCH IST-Zustand


----------



## audi90holger (25. Mai 2020)

FRAGE UMBAU Bremse:

Ich fahre die Gabel FK049 von Canyon.
Der Oli aus Mühlheim hatte ja sein 6.0er bereits auf die Shimano ZEE umgebaut. Er hatte jedoch Glück.
Seine Carbon Gabel hatte eine Post Mount Aufnahme. Also plug´n play.

Meine Gabel ist eine Flat Mount.
Ich habe jetzt ein Shimano SM-MA-F160 PA Adapter von Flat auf Post für die neue BR-M 7120 Zange bestellt - wie ihr in den oberen Post sehen könnt.
Leider hat weder der Onliner noch Shimano Datenblätter dazu. Der Lochabstand beträgt 7 cm. 

Frage: Habt ihr Erfahrungen? Ich weiß, die Bremse ist extrem Überdimensioniert - aber, wie bei Oli.
Muss ich haben. Ich habe den Adapter jetzt auf blauen Dunst bestellt..

@oli aus Mühlheim. Wie heißt der Adapter für die den hinteren Rahmen?


Danke für Tipps.


----------



## KaTho (6. Juni 2020)

Hello Rad-Community,

habe in dem Forum schon öfters gestöbert. Jetzt will ich auch mal was zurückgeben.
Deshalb und weil ich auch ein Commuter 5.0 fahre, kommt hier ein kleiner Beitrag von mir.

Habe mit vor ziemlich exakt einem Jahr das besagte Rad gekauft:

Canyon Commuter 5.0 in
Größe: M
Gewicht (ungenaue Personenwage): ca. 12 kg
Plus Schloss (viel zu schwer  ): ca. 1.8 kg
Meine Eckdaten:

Größe: 1.75 m
Gewicht: 78 kg
Schrittlänge: 0.84 m
Pedaloberseite bis Sattelfläche im unteren Totpunkt: 0.89 m
Jährliche Fahrleistung: 2500 - 5000 km ganzjährig
Zweck war und ist der tägliche Weg zur Arbeit hin und zurück. Die Strecke beträgt einfach ca. 5.5 km. Freizeitkilometer kommen on Top. Bis demletzt bin ich es auch stetig gefahren, dann hat mich Covid ins Home Office verbannt. Schade eigentlich, brauche ich ja jetzt nicht mehr Rad fahren.

Das Teil sieht wie folgt aus:













Ich bin kein Radbewertungsprofi und alles was ich schreibe ist subjektiv. Soviel nur vorab.

Ich habe mir das Rad ausgesucht, weil es sich mit meiner Wunschliste sehr gut deckt. Rahmen, 2 Räder, 2 Pedale, ..., Schutzblech, Nabendynamo, Nabenschaltung, hydraulische Scheibenbremsen, festes und gutes Licht und optional einen Gepäckträger.

Vorher bin ich etwa 25k km mit einem Stahl-Singlespeed mit Schutzblech aus den 80ern gefahren. Ging auch sehr gut, war aber auch ziemlich fertig. Deshalb bezieht sich meine Sichtweise mehr oder weniger aus dem Vergleich dieser beiden Räder im Alltag. Ok, ein MTB gibt es auch noch.

Ich finde den Aufbau und das Gesamtkonzept für meine Bedürfnisse ziemlich passend und gelungen. Geometrie/Sitzposition ist sehr gut. Ich würde es weder kleiner noch größer haben wollen. Es fällt sportlich aus. Für die Stadt perfekt. Kann mir aber auch 100 km Touren auf Asphalt gut vorstellen.

Ich wollte einen steifen Aluminiumrahmen. Den habe ich jetzt. Der Rahmen ist m. E. ein Brett. Dämpfen oder Flexen tut da wenig, zumindest bei meinem Gewicht. Es fährt genau dahin wo man drauf zusteuert. Fast wie auf Schienen.

Lackqualität ist ohne Mängel. Das Rad wohnt das ganze jahr über draußen unter einem kleinen Dach. Rosten in Ausmaßen wie Stahl macht Alu eh nicht. Gefällt mir.

Nabenschaltung macht Laune. Der leichteste Gang macht bestimmt keinen Spaß bei 20% Steigung aber 10% gehen easy. Denke ich kann rel. ordentlich treten und benötige die größte Übersetzung eigentlich nur bergab. Sonst sind 6/7 je nach Verfassung für ca. 25 km/h Standardspeed meine Favoriten. Die Spreizung ist absolut ok. Ein Gang hat mir noch nie gefehlt. Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist das Grip Shift. Man schaltet gern aus Versehen. Die Aufdickung vom griff ist nicht ergonomisch. Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit einen Standard-Trigger anbauen.

Die Bremsen sind für die Art von Rad, meinem Gewicht aureichend und klasse. Besonders wenn man vom Tagesesel mit Rennradfelgenbremse kommt.

Schutzblech sehr stabil und effektiv. Das Blümels von meinem alten war nach 2 Jahren immer am Anschlagpunkt gerissen. So lange habe ich das neue zwar noch nicht, aber da mache ich mir wenig Sorgen.

Licht ist echt sehr helle, vorne wie hinten. Der präzise Lichtkegel ist schon beeindruckend. Komme von der Knog Aufsteckfunzel. Habe zusätzlich diese orangenen, reflektierenden Aufkleber angebracht, da es in Deutschland einfach 6 Monate im Jahr dunkel ist wenn ich zur Arbeit rolle und um die Wintersonnenwende sogar sehr finster. Sieht zwar nicht besonderas aus aber ist funktionell. Bin da weder eitel noch neurotisch. Erlaubt ist am Rad was funktioniert.

Den Riemen vom Antrieb habe ich nach 500 km einmal nachgestellt, dachte er war etwas zu locker und nach 1k km einmal mit Wasser gereinigt. Dünn Silikonspray aufgetragen. Eher prophylaktisch. Alles unauffällig und geräuschlos. Habe das über die Gates App und die Eigenfrequenz des Riemensounds eingestellt. Die Genauigkeit ist etwas fragwürdig. Nach 90° Kurbeldrehung ist der Wert ganz anders. Naja, als Anhaltspunkt funktioniert es schon.

Im Vergleich zu einem Singlespeed mit Kette war es Anfangs komisch das nach dem anschubsen der Pedale in den Freilauf diese qasi instand wieder zum stehen kommen. Gefühlt reduzieren Riemen und Schaltung den Wirkungsgrad etwas, aber für mich überwiegen klar die Vorteile.

Auf dem Oberrohr habe ich einen Neoprenschutz drauf. Das Schloss sah im Internet leichter aus  und wenn es dagegen schlägt, scheppert es mächtig. Auch habe ich nicht so viele Bedenken, wenn es gegen ein Straßenschild gelehnt wird. Versteht mich nicht falsch, das Oberrohr ist nicht wie bei einem superleichtem Rad das leicht Beulen bekommt, aber ich mag den Lack zu gerne.

An der Reifenwahl habe ich noch nichts geändert. Funktionieren gut auf Asphalt, Schotter und Schnee. Ist bisher auch noch nicht besonders runtergefahren. Einen Platten hatte ich nur von einer fiesen Glasscherbe. Kann immer passieren. Fahre hinten 3.5 bar und vorne 3 bar, damit der Komfort beim steifen Rahmen nicht verloren geht.

Der Sattel ist unspektakulär, aber für mich ist er sehr komfortabel.

Freue mich auf jeden Fall nach einem Jahr immer noch mit dem Bike meine Runden zu drehen. Wenn ich was ändern würde, dann wäre das Licht abschaltbar und Grip Shift gegen normalen Trigger gewechselt. Denke die nächsten 20k km sind wir sehr gute Freunde. Danach brauche ich bei meinem Alter fst schon ein E-Bike... haha

Nun gut. Vielmehr habe ich nicht mehr zu sagen. Ist für ein Alltagsrad vielleicht auch eine positive Eigenschaft.

Wenn ich jemandem mit dem Beitrag zu nahe getreten bin entschuldige ich mich nätürlich direkt hier und jetzt vorab.

Cheers
K


----------



## Hans-Peeter (5. Juli 2020)

Schöne Berichte hier. Ich schreibe auch bald mal einen für meinen Commuter 4.0, der nun schon über 2 Jahre im Einsatz ist und wahrscheinlich ca. 20 000 km auf dem Buckel hat.

Gerade mache ich neue Bremsbeläge drauf und frage mich, ob ich auch mal das Mineralöl wechseln muss. Der Hebelweg ist auf jeden Fall deutlich länger als zu Beginn.


----------



## alb (5. Juli 2020)

Moin!
Ich schaue auch immer wieder gern in diesen Thread und lese aufmerksam die Erfahrungsberichte.
Fahre meinen Commuter 4.0 (oder ist es die 5.0? Alfine 8/Gates) nun das dritte Jahr.
Finde das Fahrrad nach wie vor schön, schlicht und "attraktiv".
Negativ ist der Gepäckträger, eine Seite ist schon abgebrochen. Genau an der Bohrung zur Befestigung am Schutzblech hinten. Bis dato habe ich nie (!) schwere Lasten in der Packtasche, die durch fehlende Querstreben oftmals wandert, transportiert.
Ebenfalls negativ empfand ich das harsche durchgeben von Bodenunebenheiten.Das Rad war mir schlichtweg zu "hart". Nun habe ich die Schwalbe Kojak 35mm getauscht.
-> vorn Schwalbe X-one in 40mm breit
-> hinten Schwalbe X-one in 35mm

Habe mit dem Vorderreifen angefangen. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Endlich habe ich den gewünschten Komfort. Das Ganze geht natürlich einher mit etwas indirekterem Fahrverhalten, das aber in einem verkraftbaren Maß.
Der Hinterreifen hat im Vergleich etwas weniger gebracht, aber immernoch spürbar. Ich bin absolut begeistert. Vorn musste ich dafür das Schutzblech höher legen, den Abstandshalter zwischen Gabel/Schutzblech entsprechend eingekürzt. Weiterhin den Leitungshalter an der Gabel näher zum Gabelholm gebracht. Hinten war kein Umbau nötig.
So kann es in die nächsten Jahre gehen.....
VG

@ Hans-Peeter: Einfach oben etwas Mineralöl nachkippen. Reicht nach meiner Erfahrung absolut aus. Dabei schauen, dass du durch Hebelziehen/loslassen/Leitung drehen oder abklopfen Luftblasen rausbekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2020)

@alb 
Moin. Hast Du vorne nur den Abstandshalter ändern müssen? Was hast du mit den Streben gemacht?
Ich habe am Commuter meiner Frau 35mm G-One Reifen verbaut. Vorher waren 30mm Kajak drinnen.
Das ist insbesondere vorne sehr knapp.
Ich überlege daher, welche Maßnahme den notwendigen Platz schafft und bin der Meinung, dass der Abstandshalter allein nicht viel bringen würde und man die Streben verlängern müsste/längere Streben besorgen müsste. Da kenn ich leider keine Quelle.


----------



## jonnyWeedy (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe auf mein Commuter von 2015 den _Continental Terra Speed ProTection Cross /Gravel Faltreifen - 35-584_ in tubeless drauf gezogen. Für den Taschenhalter musste ich außen ein oder zwei unterlegscheiben unterlegen. ...da ich ihn aber nicht mehr nutze, habe ich den entfernt.
Läuft auch um einiges besser als der Kojak.


----------



## alb (7. Juli 2020)

Moin!
Die Streben haben an den Gabelholmen ein Langloch. Habe sie entsprechend jetzt in der Position montiert, dass sie den maximalen Abstand zum Reifen haben. Das passt sehr gut.
VG


----------



## OnkelOllo (13. Juli 2020)

Ich habe am Wochenende den CANYON Commuter 8.0 in grau bekommen.
Der Aufbau ging gut von statten und passt soweit.

Absolut entsetzt war ich über die Farbunterschiede von Rahmen (Alu) und Gabel (Carbon). Für ein Fahrrad, das so sehr auf Optik und Ästhetik setzt, eine herbe Enttäuschung! Jetzt überlege ich das Fahrrad zurück zu schicken. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen in dieser Angelegenheit bzw. welche Meinungen werden von euch hierzu vertreten?


----------



## alb (13. Juli 2020)

Hey!
Der Unterschied ist dem Bild nach zu urteilen schon sehr ordentlich. Das würde mich wohl ebenfalls sehr stören, wenn es ein Neuerwerb ist und ich Erstbesitzer bin.
Dennoch wäre meine erste Anlaufstelle der Hersteller. Evtl findet man eine gemeinschaftliche Lösung!?
VG


----------



## OnkelOllo (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo alb,
vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung.
Ja, ich bin Erstbesitzer und mit CANYON bin ich bereits in Kontakt. Rücksendung und Erstattung ist für mich ein Thema und wurde bereits angeboten.
Ob es ggf. noch eine andere Lösung gibt, weiß ich noch nicht. Da warte ich noch auf Antwort vom Hersteller.


----------



## alb (1. August 2020)

Hallo an die Commuter-Fahrer,

nun hat es bei mir auch die zweite Seite des "Gepäckträgers" erwischt. Für mich sehr ärgerlich, da ich den Gepäckträger immer nur sehr moderat belastet habe. D.h. meine Packtasche hatte immer eher <<2 kg. Beide Seiten sind an der gleichen Stelle abgeschert, der Befestigungspunkt am Schutzblech hinten, Richtung Rücklicht.




a) Gibt es diese Gepäckträgerstreben irgendwo einzeln zu kaufen? Ich habe bislang noch nichts gefunden...
b) Hat Jemand auf dem Commuter einen anderen, "richtigen" Gepäckträger verbaut? Ich denke da bspw. an den Tubus Fly
klick
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man den montiert bekommt und dennoch die hinteren Streben des Schutzbleches, welche ja für die Mittenzentrierung durchaus wichtig ist, montiert lassen kann!? Am Rahmen, Nähe Ausfallende gibt es insgesamt 2 Befestigungspunkte. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass man beide Teile (den Tubus und die Originalstreben) an jeweils der gleichen Stelle montieren würde.

Über Hilfestellungen wäre ich sehr erfreut, gern mit Bildern/Links.
Grüße!


----------



## dk95 (1. August 2020)

Also Herkelmann Bikes vertreibt die wingee Bleche und ein paar Ersatzteile dazu: https://herkelmannbikes.com/wingee/
Du kannst da ja Mal anfragen, ob die dir die streben auch einzeln schicken!


----------



## reflux (30. August 2020)

Hallo, ich bin auch interessiert an dem Commuter und würde gerne wissen, welche Größen ihr fahrt. Canyon spuckt mir bei 188/93 Größe L aus. Am MTB fahre ich durchweg nur XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cadoham (9. September 2020)

Welche Reifenbreite passt denn beim Commuter 5.0 / 6.0 max. durch den Rahmen bzw. Schutzblech?

Da es wenig Reifenauswahl in 27,5" gibt und diese meist eher im 40er Bereich liegen, könnte das eng werden, oder?


Schwanke aktuell zwischen dem Cube Editor 2019 und dem Commuter 6.0 im Outlet. 
Das Cube mit 28" LRS und Deore Disc für 1237€ vs. Canyon 1459€ (+ 50 Versand/Verpackung) bei gleichem Antrieb.


----------



## alb (10. September 2020)

Hey!
Schau Mal weiter oben, Beitrag 352 (von mir).
Gilt allerdings für ein älteres Baujahr.


----------



## cadoham (10. September 2020)

Ich lese daraus, das die Schutzbleche für 35mm optimiert sind und der 40er Reifen schon fast zu breit sind?

Packt der Rahmen / die Gabel auch noch 42mm, oder sind die 40mm bereits eng?


----------



## HolyGuacomole (22. September 2020)

Hi,

habe mich gerade durch den Thread gekämpft aber nichts abschließendes gefunden bzw etwas übersehen: Hat jemand einen ansehlichen Gepäckträger für das Commuter 5.0 gefunden? Hatte den Tubus Fly auf dem Schirm, aber der scheint höhenmäßig nicht zu passen (?), der  Tubus Vega und viele andere haben diese unsägliche Vorrichtung für einen Reflektor... Erfahrungen? Ideen?
Ich möchte umrüsten, da ich das Rad auch für längere Touren nutzen möchte und ich mir davon eine sichere Aufnahme für Ortliebtaschen und eventuell eine Auflagefläche über dem Hinterrad erhoffe. 
Ach, und ich weiss, dass das stylemäßig ein Rückschritt ist und möchte den "Schaden" begrenzen.


----------



## alb (22. September 2020)

Moin!

Meine originalen Gepäckträgerstreben waren ja gebrochen. Habe Canyon angeschrieben und man hat mir aus Kulanz die aktuelle Variante der Gepäckträgerstreben geschickt. Einwandfrei.

In der Zeit zwischen meiner Meldung und deren Entscheidung habe ich den Tubus fly immermal gedanklich an das Rad gebracht. Neben mir am Fahrradständer waren immer Mal Tubusse, sodass ich nachschauen und abschätzen konnte. Als Hauptproblem sehe ich am Commuter das Schutzblech, bzw. die Befestigungsstreben. Wenn du bereit bist diese zu demontieren, sollten die Befestigungspunkte am Rahmen (Nähe Ausfallenden) kein Problem mehr darstellen. Der Tubus scheint auch breit genug zu sein um sicher am Schutzblech vorbei zu gehen. In der ersten Instanz hätte ich schwarze Kabelbinder durch die vorhanden Löcher im Schutzblech gefädelt um diese über den Tubus zu zentrieren. Insgesamt also 2x links und 2x rechts.
Ich hoffe die Beschreibung war jetzt nicht zu konfus!? Wie gesagt, durchgeführt habe ich sie am Ende nicht.
Wäresehr interessiert wenn du die Umsetzung mit Bildern hier zeigen würdest 👍


----------



## audi90holger (4. Januar 2021)

Endbericht Umbau Bremsanlage von *Tektro* auf *Shimano*

Moin Moin.
Anbei schreibe ich nun meinen Umbaubericht zur Bremsanlage.
Da mich beim Kauf schon die Tektro HD305/HD310 massiv gestört hat, habe ich nun erfolgreich auf 

*Shimano BR-M 7120 Bremse / Hebel + RT-MT 900 Scheiben *

hoch gerüstet.

Ich lebe im flachen Land, aber beim Kauf hat Canyon seinerzeit schon den roten Stift angesetzt und von Shimano auf Trektro gedownsized.

Wie verhalten sich Käufer, die im Mittelgebirge oder in Höhenlagen leben und mit dem Rad Berg ab bremsen müssen?

Nun war die Bremse zwar noch nicht ganz verschlissen, aber die Preise im Netz so gut, das ich 
komplett umrüsten konnte.

Ausgangssituation Canyon Commuter 6.0 BJ 18:

Bremse vorne: Flat Mount / 160mm
Bremse hinten: Post Mount / 160mm

Es war nur nötig, für die Gabel eine Adapter von Flat Mount auf Post Mount zu organisieren.
Hier kann man auch wieder einmal sehen, das die Hersteller sich das ganze Zeug auch einfach nur zusammen basteln.

Oliver7701 - hatte die Bremse auch seinerzeit umgerüstet. Seine Gabel war damals aber noch mit einer integrierten Post Mount Stütze ausgestattet. Sozusagen vorne und hinten Post Mount.

Bei mir nicht mehr.

Hätte ich jetzt eine Bremsanlage im selben Design haben wollen ( vorne Flat Mount / hinten Post Mount ), hätte das gar nicht funktioniert, da die Bremshebel Flat Mount meist für Rennräder ( wenn man ein Set bestellt ) ausgestattet / konfiguriert  sind.

Ja, man hätte es sich in Einzelteilen bestellen können. Trotzdem sind die Sättel Flat Mount / Post Mount im Design ganz anders und komplett unterschiedlich.

Bei den Rädern geht es tendenziell eh Richtung Flat Mount, da der Sattel dann direkt, ergonomisch und windschnittig hinter der Gabel sitzt.

Wäre mir auch recht gewesen, geht aber hinten nicht - mit den Adaptern. Es gab / gibt keinen Adapter von Post Mount auf Flat Mount.

Somit habe ich an der Gabel einen Shimano Flat Mount / Post Mount Adapter 

*Shimano SM-MA-F160P/D*

montiert und fahre nun komplett Post Mount.

Sorry. Es klingt alles sehr wirr, aber das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht.

Anbei die Bilder. Es bremst sich nicht nur sehr sehr gut, es sieht optisch auch sehr gut aus.
Die Bremshebel haben den Vorteil, das man den Bremspunkt via Drehschraube einstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## audi90holger (4. Januar 2021)

Umbau FLATBAR V15/H27 auf CP16

Hallo,
im Zuge dessen, habe ich dann noch die Flatbar auf die aktuelle Variante ergänzt.
Somit ist der Vorderbau auch clean und hat keine weiteren unnötigen Schrauben und Halter.
Des Weiteren ist nun auch der Wahoo Rad Computer integral und fügt sich sehr gut in das Bild ein.


----------



## eSven (31. Januar 2021)

Kleine Hilfe bei der Kaufentscheidung für eventuell zukünftige Canyon Commuter Fahrer - so sieht die aktuelle Version 7.0 2021 in XL aus (die Originalreifen besitzen aber keinen Reflexstreifen wie auf den Bildern, den Tod musste ich leider sterben).
: 28" Räder (ausschließlich in der Größe XL) und, anders als in der Ausstattungsliste auf der Canyon HP aufgeführt, entstammt die hintere Riemenscheibe (aka Ritzel) nicht der Gates CDN Reihe aus Kunststoff, sondern der neuen CDC Serie aus Metall. Sportlich-gestreckte Rahmengeometrie (die war letztendlich auch eine der Hauptkaufargumente für das Canyon).
: Auslieferungszustand...beide Scheibenbremsen nicht justiert (Scheiben lagen beide ziemlich PressFit an jeweils einem der Beläge an) und innenverlegte Züge scheppern laut im Rahmen. Naja, beides keine Katastrophen.


----------



## audi90holger (31. Januar 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch eSeven,
ein schönes Bike Design. Immer noch schön anzuschauen.
Positiv finde ich die 28“ Geometrie für die dann nutzbaren 28“ Bereifungen im Allgemeinen.
Da wir die Auswahl und Range deutlich breiter.
In Kurven hat man mehr Freiheiten.
Es sind Verbesserungen eingeflossen. Das ist zu erkennen.
Ich bin aber auch ein absoluter Haptiker.
Ich finde die nicht geglätteten Schweißnähte sehr Mainstream. Und Schade, das Canyon die Wingees hinten nicht so anpasst, das das Supernova Licht in Lot ist.
Aber ich denke die verbesserten Wingees halten die Ortliebs deutlich besser.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rad.
Jetzt erst einmal schön Kilometer fahren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## eSven (31. Januar 2021)

Hey danke, audi90holger! 
Finde auch, dass die Canyons sich für Fahrräder mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger und festem Licht (hätte vor ein paar Jahren niemals geglaubt, dass ich mir mal sowas zulegen würde) wohltuend von den altbackenen Designs der Konkurrenten abheben.


----------



## eSven (7. Februar 2021)

Erster Eindruck nach den ersten paar Hundert Kilometern mit dem Commuter 7.0 (2021): 

Nachdem alle Auslieferungsmängel (v.a. Bremseinstellung) und nervigen Geräusche (klappernde innenverlegte Züge, knarzende Schutzbleche) mal beseitigt waren, wirklich top! Habe es als Schlechtwetterbike neben meinen 29" MTBs und Rennrad (alle selbstverständlich ohne Schutzbleche) im Einsatz und die Rechnung ging bisher echt auf: Total entspannte (und geräuschlose) Touren durch den heftigen Regen der letzten Wochen, da der gewohnte Wasserbeschuss von unten ausbleibt, saubere Klamotten, trockene Radhose, kein Matsch im Gesicht und hinterher bestenfalls ein kurzer prüfender Blick auf den Zustand des Riemens, ansonsten das Rad einfach, nass wie es ist, abgestellt und das wars. 

Habe auch kein Problem damit, dass ich im Vgl. zu den MTBs lt. GPS Uhr offenbar im Schnitt ca. 1-2 km/h langsamer bin, aber Riemen, Alfine und Nabendynamo erfordern nun mal sicherlich ihren Tribut, ohne dass man das aber beim Treten direkt merken würde. Schalte bei der Alfine aber auch tendenziell eher früher in einen niedrigeren Gang, um das Getriebe nicht zu überlasten, aber ob das tatsächlich nötig ist, bin ich mir eigentlich gar nicht sicher. 

Bisher jedenfalls eine klare Kaufempfehlung👍.


----------



## Deleted 124581 (7. Februar 2021)

--km/h könnte von verschiedenen Laufraddurchmessern herrühren ?


----------



## MaxB1 (4. April 2021)

Passen auf das Commuter 5", alle gängigen Schutzbleche für die Laufradgröße 27,5 Zoll? 
Sind die mitgelieferten Pedale wirklich ok? In der Regel sind ja bei den Bikes eher günstige Plastiktreten dabei. 
Könnt ihr mir weitere Anbauteile empfehlen?


----------



## Ronito (12. April 2021)

eSven schrieb:


> Erster Eindruck nach den ersten paar Hundert Kilometern mit dem Commuter 7.0 (2021):
> 
> Nachdem alle Auslieferungsmängel (v.a. Bremseinstellung) und nervigen Geräusche (klappernde innenverlegte Züge, knarzende Schutzbleche) mal beseitigt waren, wirklich top!


Sehr schickes Rad! Was hast du denn gegen die klappernden Innenzüge unternommen?

Die Halterungen am Gepäckträger sind ja für das Ortlieb QL3.1 System ausgelegt. Passen aufgrund der "Haltenasen" auch alle anderen Taschen dran oder stehen die dann im Weg? Oder wird man mit dem Commuter gezwungen auf Ortlieb umzusteigen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. April 2021)

Vorhin von einem Kumpel geschickt bekommen


----------



## Ronito (16. April 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vorhin von einem Kumpel geschickt bekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251296


Die Effizienzverluste ggü. der Kette scheinen brutal zu sein, wenn man so hart treten muss. 

Nichtsdestotrotz sind jetzt das Commuter 6 und 7 auf dem Weg zu mir und meiner Freundin. Mal gucken, was die Erfahrung so bringt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eSven (19. April 2021)

Daron schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen die klappernden Innenzüge unternommen?


Hey Daron, zugegeben etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber effektiv.


----------



## Ronito (19. April 2021)

Da muss man erst einmal drauf kommen! Nichts für Gewichtsoptimierer aber praktisch für die, die auf Tour auch mal schnell durch putzen wollen. 

Ich bin gespannt, ob ich auf diesen Trick zurückgreifen muss.


----------



## Beckumer (23. April 2021)

Hallo. Ich stehe vor den Kauf eines Canyon Commuter 6.0. Bin mir jedoch noch unsicher wegen der Größe. Bin 178cm groß mit einer 86cm Schrittlänge. Der Konfigurator bei Canyon empfiehlt mir M, wobei ich genau an der Grenze zu L stehe.

Auf dem L würde ich dann gestreckter und sportlicher Sitzen im Vergleich zum M Rahmen?


----------



## forever (28. Juni 2021)

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich hier viele Seiten gelesen habe, stimmt mich dieser Bericht nachdenklich, was den Gates Carbon Drive betrifft:

Canyon Commuter: the worst bike I ever had


----------



## audi90holger (28. Juni 2021)

@forever 

Hallo, ich habe den Bericht heute zum ersten mal gelesen. Ich kann das verstehen, aber auch nicht.
Es verstehen nur die Leute, die tief in diesem Thema stecken und sich arrangiert haben - es ist und bleibt eine Hassliebe.

Zum einen muss man sagen: Es ist ein Bericht aus 2019. 
Ich finde die Qualität heute deutlich besser als noch 2018 oder 2019.

Viele Leute haben wirklich viel Entwicklung mit bezahlt. Das stimmt. Die Leute, die heute ein Commuter kaufen und bezahlen werden davon profitieren.
Bei mir war es der gebrochene Rahmen an der Sattelstütze, das downgraden der Sattelstütze, das downgraden von Shimano auf Tektro Bremsen, das downgraden des Sattels und der Griffe.

Aber die neuen 2021 Räder finde ich schon wirklich gut. Shimano Bremsen und endlich 28" Räder.

Ich denke, bis auf die "nach wie vor" sehr dünne Lackierung wirst du mit dem neuen Rad und Design Freude haben.

Mein Commuter kommt aus 2018 und ich fahre es immer noch gerne. 

Was stimmt: Es ist sehr agil und direkt am Lenker und daher schnell nervös.

Aber mein Gates Antrieb hält schon mind. 30.000 Kilometer. Der Riemen sieht noch gut aus und beide Ritzel auch.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (28. Juni 2021)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Vorhin von einem Kumpel geschickt bekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251296


Das kommt mir bekannt vor, denn ich hatte das nun schon an beiden Seiten:


----------



## Ronito (9. Oktober 2021)

Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht zum Canyon Commuter 7.0 + 6.0 WMN:


----------



## audi90holger (9. Oktober 2021)

@Ronito 

Super Bericht und spiegelt ja im Grunde genommen die Dailys wieder, mit denen wir auch zu kämpfen haben.

Das der Lack am 21er Modell immer noch so dünn ist, finde ich sehr Schade.

Warum die Schalbe G-One immer noch erste Wahl sind, habe ich nie verstanden.

Meine waren nach mehreren 100 Kilometern auf der Lauffläche wirklich EOL


Wie ist denn die BR 200 Bremse? Gibt es da Erfahrungsberichte?

Der neue Sattel von Ergon macht auch Sinn.
Der kommt RTI Sports aus Koblenz und gehört natürlich mit zum Canyon Konzern.

Fazit: Ich finde den 21er Rahmen sehr hübsch. Die gelbe Farbe dazu hervorragend passend.
Das weiter am Zubehör gedowngraded wird und auch leider an den falschen Komponenten, finde ich bei der ganzen E-Bike Revolotion ala Cowboy und Vanmoof‘s für 1.999,- Euro sehr sportlich und nicht absatzorientiert. Hier werden, wie @Ronito selbst bestätigt, die Kunden zu Raleigh Tracking Nightflight und Co. abwandern und die anderen kaufen sich Vanmoof, Schindelhauer, Cowboy oder die Joko Winterscheidt Marke.

Bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich die Commuter weiter entwickeln.

Viele Grüße und allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Ronito (15. Oktober 2021)

audi90holger schrieb:


> @Ronito
> 
> Super Bericht und spiegelt ja im Grunde genommen die Dailys wieder, mit denen wir auch zu kämpfen haben.
> 
> ...


Danke für das Lob! Die G-One halten bei meiner Freundin sicher schon über 1000km auf dem Commuter, wobei sie sich hinten mal ein Dorn eingefahren hatte. Super pannensicher sind die nicht.



audi90holger schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die BR 200 Bremse? Gibt es da Erfahrungsberichte?


Bis jetzt keine Probleme. Wir haben sie direkt im Straßenverkehr eingebremst und sie stoppen gut - besser als meine alten V-Brakes auf jeden Fall. Ich hoffe, dass es eine Sorglos-Bremse werden wird.

By the way hier noch der versprochene "Mood Ride":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molgumhoff (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe jetzt seit 2 Jahren ein 2019er Commuter 6.0 in grau und möchte auch mal meine sehr positiven Erfahrungen teilen. 

Ich pendel damit bei jedem Wetter eine kurze Strecke von ca. 3 km zur Arbeit und fahre es auch sonst durch die Stadt und auf Feldwegen. Wegen viel Homeoffice die letzten 2 Jahre habe ich aber erst ca. 3000 km runter. 

Finde es ein sehr wartungsfreundliches bike. Bisher habe ich nur den ersten Ölwechsel an der Alfine 11 gemacht, die Bremse vorne wollte ein mal frisch zentriert werden und jetzt nach 2 Jahren hatte ich den ersten Platten inklusive Mantel kaputt. Da der G-One nach 3k aber eh relativ runter war war das nur halb so schmerzhaft. Ansonsten knarzt und knackt nichts an dem bike. Besonders dass ich gerade im Winter nicht ständig eine Kette pflegen muss finde ich super. 

Obwohl die BR 200 ja ziemlich günstig ist bin ich absolut zufrieden damit bisher. Für den Einsatzzweck beißt sie gut genug und bremst noch wie am ersten Tag (nach einbremsen). Es war noch kein entlüften oder nachfüllen nötig. Selbst den Lack finde ich nicht so schlimm empfindlich wie manche hier berichten. 

Für mich passt die Übersetzung nicht so gut. Die schwersten Gänge benutze ich quasi nie, dafür würde ich mir noch leichtere dazu wünschen und es fährt sich insgesamt wenig sportlich mit der Nabenschaltung und dem Riemen. Trotzdem ist es für mich das perfekte Pendel Rad. Man bekommt auch wirklich viele Komplimente, dass man ein sehr schönes Fahrrad hätte.


----------



## Ronito (3. November 2021)

molgumhoff schrieb:


> Für mich passt die Übersetzung nicht so gut. Die schwersten Gänge benutze ich quasi nie, dafür würde ich mir noch leichtere dazu wünschen und es fährt sich insgesamt wenig sportlich mit der Nabenschaltung und dem Riemen. Trotzdem ist es für mich das perfekte Pendel Rad. Man bekommt auch wirklich viele Komplimente, dass man ein sehr schönes Fahrrad hätte.


Ja, für den 11. Gang der Alfine muss man im Flachen schon ordentlich treten. Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit habe ich einen kurzen, heftigen Anstieg, der mich mit dem Commuter in den Wiegetritt zwingt. Aber für sowas ist es halt einfach eher weniger ausgelegt.


----------



## Fanatico (24. November 2021)

Hallo

Gibt es den QL3.1 Gepäckträger auch separat zu kaufen oder ist das ne Spezialanfertigung von Canyon?


----------



## Ronito (25. November 2021)

Fanatico schrieb:


> Gibt es den QL3.1 Gepäckträger auch separat zu kaufen oder ist das ne Spezialanfertigung von Canyon?


Ich glaube, dass es sich um eine eigens für Canyon hergestellte Variante handelt.


----------



## Hans-Peeter (6. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Commuter 4.0 von 2018 sind die Gepäckträgerstreben hinten nun vollkommen durch. Nach zig tausend Kilometern und vielen Radreisen ist es eher ein Wunder, dass diese so lange durchgehalten haben. Ich will mir nun endlich einen ordentlichen Gepäckträger für meine Taschen ans Rad schrauben. Habt ihr Empfehlungen, die sich auch noch gut mit dem Schutzblech vertragen?


----------



## trailflitzer (10. Februar 2022)

Hallo Hans-Peeter,

das Problem mit dem Gepäckträger kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich habe mir vor ca. 1 Jahr einen "normalen" Gepäckträger von Cube montiert und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden. Das genaue Modell scheint es nicht mehr zu geben, aber von der Art her ist dieser hier wohl der richtige. Weil der Rahmen gebrochen ist musste ich eh alles abbauen und dann habe ich gleich mal Fotos gemacht. Ich hoffe es hilft weiter.

Die Montage war recht einfach und ist auf den Bildern gut zu erkennen. Statt der gekröpften Stangen vom Gepäckträger zu den Sattelstreben wären gerade eigentlich schöner, ich war aber bis jetzt zu faul, diese zu besorgen und zu wechseln.

Der Zugewinn an Komfort ist super! Die Taschen sind weiter hinten, so dass ich nicht mehr mit den Schuhen anstoße und das Anbringen und Abnehmen funktioniert besser als mit den Wingee Dingern.

Bei Fragen gerne fragen.

Schönen Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vagabond235 (5. Mai 2022)

So - heute ist mir mein Gates Carbon Drive gerissen - bin bei einer Kreuzung angefahren und quasi "leer" durchgekracht. Hab gerade noch einen Sturz vermeiden können, die Radlerin neben mir hat zum Glück auch richtig reagiert, sonst hätt ich die mitgenommen... Hinter mir am Boden lag der Riemen...

So sieht das dann aus:









Das Rad ist ein 2017er 5.0er, ich war 2018 bei der Conti --> Gates Umtauschaktion dabei (hatte damals mein Rad ~6 Monate bei Canyon...). Seither hat das Rad ca 12'000 km gemacht - der Großteil davon Überland in der Ebene (Inntal), ganz ohne Hügel kommt man aber bei uns in Tirol nicht durchs Leben. Für mich war der Riss komplett überraschend, hatte keinerlei Vorwarnung. Für mich sieht das Teil zwar benutzt, aber nicht katastrophal abgenutzt aus.

Aussage von Canyon heute "Vereinzelt treten Probleme mit Riemen auf, welches Ersatzteil du benötigst werde ich gleich mal schauen."

Mal schauen was da rauskommt. So sehr mir das Rad im Alltag zum kurbeln gefällt, so viele Probleme hatte ich bisher mit keinem anderen Rad in nur 4 Jahren (zuerst der Rückruf, dann nach kürzester Zeit eine komplett eingerostete Alfine 8, im 2. Anlauf auf Kulanz bereits wieder beginnender Rost in der Alfine - gelöst durch Eigenregie mit Fett/Ölpackung, ein gebrochener Gepäckträger, jetzt wieder der Riemen).

Normales Service (Bremsen, Reifen, Riemen spannen, ärgern mit den diebstahlsicheren Schrauben...) zähle ich gar nicht, das ist normaler Verschleiß bzw "by design".


----------



## vagabond235 (6. Mai 2022)

Canyon hat mir jetzt einen Link geschickt - zu Rose bikes, da sie keine Riemen im Verkauf haben. Lieferzeit dort - 25 Wochen. Habe jetzt einen Händler gefunden bei dem der Lagerstand nicht auf 0 ist - inkl Versand nach Österreich schlappe 100€ - ich hoffe das klappt kurzfristig.

Generell würde ich das System nicht mehr empfehlen, für ein Alltagsrad mit vielen km zu anfällig.


----------



## vagabond235 (13. Mai 2022)

Zu meinem aktuellen Frust mit dem Canyon Commuter kommt jetzt noch der lapidere Umgang seitens Canyons dazu - ich bekam einen Link zu einer falschen Länge des Riemens ohne Hinweis die Berechnung selbst vornehmen zu müssen. Also um 100€ eine Fehlbestellung getätigt.
Dann als "Entschuldigung" der Hinweis ich hätte ja mein Rad umgerüstet - daher können sie die Länge gar nicht wissen. Allerdings hat das Rad Canyon im Rahmen des conti Rückrufes umgerüstet was ich auch so erwähnt habe.

Ich bin sauer. Canyon hat einen Kunden weniger und einen negativen Eintrag hier mehr.


----------



## molgumhoff (13. Mai 2022)

vagabond235 schrieb:


> Zu meinem aktuellen Frust mit dem Canyon Commuter kommt jetzt noch der lapidere Umgang seitens Canyons dazu - ich bekam einen Link zu einer falschen Länge des Riemens ohne Hinweis die Berechnung selbst vornehmen zu müssen. Also um 100€ eine Fehlbestellung getätigt.
> Dann als "Entschuldigung" der Hinweis ich hätte ja mein Rad umgerüstet - daher können sie die Länge gar nicht wissen. Allerdings hat das Rad Canyon im Rahmen des conti Rückrufes umgerüstet was ich auch so erwähnt habe.
> 
> Ich bin sauer. Canyon hat einen Kunden weniger und einen negativen Eintrag hier mehr.


Ich kann deinen Frust verstehen, aber es scheint mir auch, dass du sehr hohe Erwartungen an Canyon als Direktversender hast. Der Rückruf war sicher ärgerlich, aber die Schuld liegt hier bei Continental, nicht bei Canyon. Das mit der Alfine 8 ist ärgerlich, aber auch hier hat es Shimano verbockt und nicht Canyon, oder? Dass der Riemen nach 4 Jahren und 12k den Geist aufgibt, nicht gut, aber je nach Belastung und Pflege finde ich es jetzt auch nicht furchtbar. Deine Ansprüche an den customer service dir jetzt da den richtigen Riemen raus zu suchen finde ich auch hoch angesetzt. Klar, den Anspruch kann man schon haben, aber ich glaub damit wirst du bei keinem Direktversender glücklich sondern eher beim örtlichen Händler.


----------



## jonnyWeedy (13. Mai 2022)

vagabond235 schrieb:


> So - heute ist mir mein Gates Carbon Drive gerissen - bin bei einer Kreuzung angefahren und quasi "leer" durchgekracht. Hab gerade noch einen Sturz vermeiden können, die Radlerin neben mir hat zum Glück auch richtig reagiert, sonst hätt ich die mitgenommen... Hinter mir am Boden lag der Riemen...
> 
> So sieht das dann aus:
> 
> ...


Ich fahre jeden Tag ein Commuter mit dem Gates Riemen aus 2015. Das Rad habe ich 2018 gebraucht gekauft und den Riemen noch nie nachgespannt.  Bin aber unterwegs auf den im Ruhrgebiet hier vorhandenen Radschnellwegen bei den 5% Schnellsten, Last bekommt der Riemen also regelmäßig ab, vorallem bei Ampelanfahrten.
Mein Gedanke ist jetzt, dass vielleicht eine niedrigere Spannung auf dem Riemen gut für die Lebensdauer ist?


----------



## molgumhoff (15. Mai 2022)

jonnyWeedy schrieb:


> Ich fahre jeden Tag ein Commuter mit dem Gates Riemen aus 2015. Das Rad habe ich 2018 gebraucht gekauft und den Riemen noch nie nachgespannt.  Bin aber unterwegs auf den im Ruhrgebiet hier vorhandenen Radschnellwegen bei den 5% Schnellsten, Last bekommt der Riemen also regelmäßig ab, vorallem bei Ampelanfahrten.
> Mein Gedanke ist jetzt, dass vielleicht eine niedrigere Spannung auf dem Riemen gut für die Lebensdauer ist?


Zu hohe Spannung ist schlecht für den Verschleiß, vor allem macht man sich aber die Hinterradnabe kaputt. Ich denke es spielen bei der Haltbarkeit des Riemens viele Faktoren rein wie Fahrstil, Pflege, Wartung, Lagerung,... 

Ich musste in 3 Jahren meine Riemenspannung bisher auch nur im Rahmen der Wartung von Innenlager und Exzenter spannen, hat sonst immer gepasst die Spannung.


----------



## vagabond235 (16. Mai 2022)

molgumhoff schrieb:


> Deine Ansprüche an den customer service dir jetzt da den richtigen Riemen raus zu suchen finde ich auch hoch angesetzt. Klar, den Anspruch kann man schon haben, aber ich glaub damit wirst du bei keinem Direktversender glücklich sondern eher beim örtlichen Händler.


Sagen wir mal so - ich habs probiert, eine Antwort bekommen und darauf vertraut dass die Info richtig ist. Sie hätten auch sagen können: ist ein Gates, CDX, blau, bitte selber rechnen bzw. die App fragen. 
Ich hab was gelernt dabei, vielleicht Canyon auch 

Der Rest betrifft einfach das Rad an sich. Ich fahre es furchtbar gerne, finde aber trotzdem, dass ich für die Canyon Werbeangaben bereits recht viele Probleme mit dem Rad hatte.


----------



## catjunior (7. Juni 2022)

Hi. I'm looking into buying a new Canyon Commuter 5, but I would need to fit a rear luggage rack to it. I can't see any eyelets to do so on the website, do any owners of that bike know if its possible to fit a rear luggage rack, and maybe could share photos?


----------

